# NC Game Day - Important new info!



## Rel (Nov 3, 2003)

I was prompted by the lovely Lola to go ahead and get this thread started.  I won't be around much for the next couple of days because I've got a lot of work to do, but if folks want to go ahead and start tossing out ideas for games and such, feel free.

Because things tend to get hectic around the holidays, we may be well served by trying to get most of the organizational stuff taken care of before mid-December.  As it stands, we've got the Walnut Room (where NC Game Day I was held) so we should have plenty of room for at least 5 games to run simultaneously.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rel (Nov 3, 2003)

NC Gameday Schedule!

*Friday night dinner starts at 7:00 PM at Errico's Ristorante located at 132 Kilmayne Drive in Cary at the corner of Kildaire Farm Road and Maynard Road.*

_*Tentative Games, Slots and info not yet determined:*_
None currently

*Saturday Morning slot 9:00 am to 2:00 pm*

Henry's Arcana Unearthed Game - 6 players
_"The Dramojh kur'Na'Safei"_
Slot 1 - Rel
Slot 2 - Speaks with Stone
Slot 3 - TheRuinedOne
Slot 4 - Pielorhino
Slot 5 - Cthulhu's Librarian
Slot 6 - NCSUCodemonkey
Slot 7 - Togamario

Clueless' Shadowrun Game - 6 players
_"ACME Inc."_
Slot 1 - FyreHowl
Slot 2 - Tiew
Slot 3 - Shemeska
Slot 4 - LGodamus
Slot 5 - Jon Potter
Slot 6 - "Taken"

BelenUmeria's d20 Modern Game  
_"Fallen Earth: Chronicles of Carolina"_
Slot 1 - Templetroll
Slot 2 - Lola
Slot 3 - Christy
Slot 4 - ph34r
Slot 5 - Drayan
Slot 6 - Queldonus
Waiting List:  Squid Sonata

Raven's Arcana Unearthed Game
_"I'm not Going in There"_
CANCELLED - Please see my note on pg 17
Slot 1 - Jon Potter
Slot 2 - Surielle Moonshade
Slot 3 - Corlon
Slot 4 - Hopping Vampire
Slot 5 - Toras
Slot 6 - Spider


*Saturday Afternoon Slot 3:00pm to 8:00 pm*

Rel's d20 Modern - Sky Galleons of Mars
Slot 1 - Belen Umeria
Slot 2 - Lola
Slot 3 - Christy
Slot 4 - Riggs
Slot 5 - Jon Potter

NCSUCodeMonkey's Game of "Grimm" from Fantasy Flight - _Further Details to Follow_
Slot 1 - LGodamus
Slot 2 - ph34r
Slot 3 - Speaks With Stone
Slot 4 - Pielorinho
Slot 5 - FyreHowl
Slot 6 - Wolfen

Jeph's Feng Shui Game (4 Players)
_Further Details to Follow_
Slot 1 - Henry
Slot 2 - Drayan
Slot 3 - Queldonus
Slot 4 - Hopping Vampire

Toras' Deadlands Game (5 Players)
_Further Details to Follow_
Slot 1 - Clueless?
Slot 2 - Shemeska?
Slot 3 - Spider
Slot 4 - Cthulhu's Librarian
Slot 5 - Templetroll



*Afterwards dinner starting around 8:30pm to 9:00pm (Rock-ola Cafe???)*

Additional notes:  Rock-ola has worked twice so far and I see no reason not to go there again.

GM's please update me when you have any additional information (like a title for your game or how many players you want.


----------



## Henry (Nov 3, 2003)

I SHALL BE THERE, BY GOD, AND I SHALL BE DM'ING!!!!

Or, to put it another way, DM'ing and playing. 

For my slot on the game day, I prefer to run games that people have not gotten a chance to try. I will post a few game ideas, and see which one people bite for the most. You can either post in this thread, or more preferably to me, e-mail me at henrythelesser@yahoo.com - that will keep thread clutter down.

My inclinations are for one of the following:


Call of Cthulhu d20 - "The Inheritors" (players are named as inheritors in a will)
d20 Modern - "Green to a Fault" (players are on a Gov't "monster-hunting" strike force)
Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed - "The Dramojh kur'Na'Safei" (details to be determined) 
Star Wars d20 - "The Corulag Incident" (players are on a diplomatic mission in the New Jedi Order Era)

All of the above are adventures I have run for my players in the past; We have not yet tried Monte Cook's AU, but should there be interest in running it for the Game Day, I shall be running some playtests. 

Let me know what you think! It's fun to run a game you've never tried, and even more fun to meet the awesome people that show up at ENWorld Gamedays! I've made some great acquaintences, and every new Gameday, I hope to see someone from the boards I've never yet met in person.

Come on to Raleigh, people! Admission is freebie, and there's nothing to fear, but fear itself! (And Great Cthulhu, of course)...


----------



## Ruined (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm all for trying out an AU game Henry. And since I've missed your games in both of the previous Game Days, I'd definitely try for it.


----------



## Rel (Nov 3, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed - "The Dramojh kur'Na'Safei" (details to be determined)




Thread clutter be damned, I have yet to play in one of Henry's games and I won't miss this opportunity.  I've read AU and I'm itching to play it.  But I like all your other alternatives too.  If you wind up running a different game, I'll play in that one.

I'm sure I'll also be running a game but I haven't decided on the details yet.  I'm leaning toward a "piratesque" game to satisfy Lola, but we'll see.

Oh and by the way, Ruined One, I'm no longer working for my former employer so I'm not as geographically close to you as I was before, but I'd still like to do another lunch sometime.


----------



## Henry (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey, Rel, RuinedOne - happy to have you! 

And Rel, I hope all is still well with you in the land of jobs and honey?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 3, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> Thread clutter be damned, I have yet to play in one of Henry's games and I won't miss this opportunity.



I've already emailed Henry with my vote (CoC d20), but thought I'd post it here as well. I'm up for playing just about anything he wants to run, but thats my first choice. 

Barring a snowstorm here in VA the weekend of the gameday, I'll be making the drive down.


----------



## Rel (Nov 4, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> And Rel, I hope all is still well with you in the land of jobs and honey?




I got unceremoniously fired.  It would have been a bitter blow except that within an hour I managed to go to work for my best friend (Speaks With Stone) for better money and getting to work exclusively from home.  If only I had high speed internet access at the house, life would be perfect.

I get high speed internet access on Wednesday.

As for the honey, I'm diabetic so I try to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## Clueless (Nov 4, 2003)

I believe there was someone who said if I did SR that he would do CoC. I mention this b/c it might change some of the CoC plans as stated above. In either case, darnitall I wanna play CoC regardless of which GM is running it.  I personally would prefer the d20 version, I feel it's a fairly good system for the setting, and well... I already have a character written up for it. 

To continue though - I'll toss Shadowrun into the mix here.

3rd ed, ~6 players
I'll be setting up a webpage later to provide more details, but heres what I currently have:

1) 3rd ed, basic book. Anythign more run it by me so I can find a copy of it to look at. I will provide a handful of pre-gen characters on the webpage mentioned above. *However*, you can take these characters as is, take them and modify them slightly, or make up your own entirely. So long as I get them in my sweaty little paws *before* game day. I will not generate characters at the table.

2) Deckers: You will need to have skill selections outside of decking as well. You will be in the field, under fire with the team, not curled up with a latte at your favorite coffee house jacked in. Also take a note, use the game rules to create - but don't be surprised if there's heavy improv once you jack in. I personally detest the way some of the rules for deckers are written, and I like to get more flavor into my decking. Must be the programmer in me shining through. If no one wants to play decker, that's fine as well - I'll account for it in the plot.

3) Riggers: Aim your drone creation along the lines of courier or smuggler runs. The major vehicle will be provided, so don't waste your funds on suping up a limo city based get-away car.


----------



## Lola (Nov 4, 2003)

Maybe some of the ideas here can be combined into a CoC pirate game? Like "Pirates of the Carribean" with less Depp and more elder gawds. Or maybe I just need to have my coffee before I start posting in the morning.


----------



## Henry (Nov 4, 2003)

If I had it, and were so inclined, I'd run Skull and Bones from Green Ronin, which can do EXACTLY what Lola said, if I recall some info from Chris Pramas correctly. However:

1) I wanna play in a second slot - I'm greedy;

2) I don't have said product.

Green Ronin are a bunch of Lovecraft-obsessed folks - and I for one am glad.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 4, 2003)

I really hope I'm able to make it to this one -- I've been wanting to go to one of these since they started, but always something (wedding, housebuying, etc.) interfered.  I'll try to work up a game to run.

Daniel


----------



## Henry (Nov 4, 2003)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I really hope I'm able to make it to this one -- I've been wanting to go to one of these since they started...




...and Rel and I have been trying to get you to go!  It'd be great to meet you, especially since I missed you at Gencon.




> I'll try to work up a game to run.




...and we'd be even happier to see you!


----------



## Rel (Nov 4, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> Maybe some of the ideas here can be combined into a CoC pirate game? Like "Pirates of the Carribean" with less Depp and more elder gawds. Or maybe I just need to have my coffee before I start posting in the morning.




I think this sounds like a cool idea, but if the Pirate game goes down as a CoC game, I won't be running it.  It's one thing to play a system for the first time at a Game Day.  It's another thing entirely to GM a system for the first time.

I'm going to wait a bit before I settle on exactly what I'm running.  The only sure thing at the moment is that it will be in the opposite slot from when Henry runs his game since I'll be one of his players.  For now, I'm going to forego trying to lay out any sort of schedule until we get a bit more "critical mass" in terms of players and GM's.

One other thing to ponder is that I assume we want to try and do another "Pre Game Day Dinner" the night before.  If so, are we content with Applebees or do we want to try for somewhere else?


----------



## Henry (Nov 4, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> One other thing to ponder is that I assume we want to try and do another "Pre Game Day Dinner" the night before.  If so, are we content with Applebees or do we want to try for somewhere else?




Pre-Gameday Dinner - YES!

Where? Probably another "Wait and see" question, because that Applebee's didn't look like it could handle a crowd of more than 8 or 10. If we have the same number of turnout as last time, it's Just Right. Otherwise...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 4, 2003)

I'd like to put out my own request to play in Henry's game, whatever it may be. I'd also like to see a CoC game, be it d20 or Chaosium (actually, I'd prefer Chaosium, but will happily play d20). If they are the same or different games, it really doesn't matter. Heck, I just want to play!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 4, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Pre-Gameday Dinner - YES!
> 
> Where? Probably another "Wait and see" question, because that Applebee's didn't look like it could handle a crowd of more than 8 or 10. If we have the same number of turnout as last time, it's Just Right. Otherwise...




Assuming I can get down in time, I'm interested in dinner. Anywhere is fine by me, but are there any local places that are good? Not that there is anything wrong with Applebee's, but I can eat at one of them here in Charlottesville or just about anyplace in the country. When I'm travelling, I like to try and eat at local restaurants to get a meal that I can't get anywhere else.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 4, 2003)

Raleigh has some fine restaurants in it.  The Flying Saucer is a good brewpub, I think, and then there's Dalat, a rockin' Vietnamese restaurant.  (Their Vietnamese subs are astonishingly good, but aren't available at night, I think).  

I'm more familiar with Chapel Hill restaurants, unfortunately, and that'd be a bit of a drive.

Daniel


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Nov 4, 2003)

Well, assuming that Fantasy Flight Games keeps to their release schedule, I was going to offer to run a game of Grimm, which I haven't played (obviously) but which looks to be a lot of fun. I could probably take in about 6 folks, all pre-gen characters.

I'll try and get in touch with Eric (the gent that offered to run CoC before). If he can still run a game, it might make Henry's decision a bit easier.

Oh, and "YAY NC GAMEDAY III!!!!"

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Lola (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm rather dubious about the flying saucer after what I heard about their last grade from the health people.

How about Crazy Fire Mongolian Grill? There's one on Buck Jones, and as far as I know, one on Falls of the Neuse (we know how well this scenerio ran last time   ).


----------



## Lola (Nov 4, 2003)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Well, assuming that Fantasy Flight Games keeps to their release schedule, I was going to offer to run a game of Grimm




from what I saw, me likey.


----------



## Clueless (Nov 4, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> How about Crazy Fire Mongolian Grill? There's one on Buck Jones, and as far as I know, one on Falls of the Neuse.




Crazy Fire's good. A touch on the expensive side, but still - *quite* good. 

There's also Tir Nan Og, a bar/Irish pub nearby. They don't concentrate on the food, but what they have is very good. Aka: small menu, but worth it. The only trick is getting through the tangle of one way streets near downtown.


----------



## Lola (Nov 4, 2003)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Crazy Fire's good. A touch on the expensive side, but still - *quite* good.




I haven't been there myself, just found it under "good for groups." By expensive, you mean...? 

Udipi Cafe in Cary looks facinating, but it's vegetarian Indian food.

I'll keep looking around, shout out if you see anything that looks like you'd like to go to.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 4, 2003)

Okay, no Flying Saucer; I hadn't heard that.  But then, it's been almost 2 years since I've been in Raleigh.

Now, if it was gonna be in Asheville, boy howdy but I could hook us up with the hot restaurant actions!
Daniel


----------



## Lola (Nov 4, 2003)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Okay, no Flying Saucer; I hadn't heard that.  But then, it's been almost 2 years since I've been in Raleigh.




Don't you hate it when that happens? And if it's low enough, even if they pull it up considerably, you always _wonder..._

Oh, and I just checked out the CF on Buck Jones... dropped 8 pts since their inspection before last!   They're currently at a 90, but still...
The others seem to be clean, at 95 and above.


----------



## Clueless (Nov 4, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> I haven't been there myself, just found it under "good for groups." By expensive, you mean...?




On the Applebee's end of things, maybe edging five bucks higher. So not *anything* like thirty bucks a plate, but not cheap either.


----------



## Henry (Nov 4, 2003)

One thing to consider - we may have a 20-year-old with us, assuming my buddy Togamario can make it this time (as I hope he can) - so no place where under 21's not allowed. _(Darn it, boy, when you turnin' Twenty-One??? )_ Also, should Jeph, Corlon, or some others want to get in, it may be a problem too. Something to mull over...


----------



## Clueless (Nov 4, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> One thing to consider - we may have a 20-year-old with us, assuming my buddy Togamario can make it this time (as I hope he can) - so no place where under 21's not allowed. _(Darn it, boy, when you turnin' Twenty-One??? )_ Also, should Jeph, Corlon, or some others want to get in, it may be a problem too. Something to mull over...




Tir cards at the table, not the door. So they're safe so long as they don't order drinks. I don't think any of the other places we've mentioned so far it would be a problem for.


----------



## Belen (Nov 4, 2003)

Henry: I wouldn't mind playing a game of d20 modern.  I have yet to play a modern game and I would enjoy trying it out.

Is anyone else planning on running a session, if so, what games do you want to run?

I can run a session if someone wants.  I have a new homebrew world that I would be itching to try with different players.  I came up with the idea of the world after watching Princess Mononoke and it just grew from there.

Dave


----------



## Belen (Nov 4, 2003)

double post! doh!


----------



## Lola (Nov 4, 2003)

Because of comments last time, I'm keeping that in mind already. Anyplace I suggest will be on a basis of "do I want to eat their food?"


----------



## Mirth (Nov 5, 2003)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Now, if it was gonna be in Asheville, boy howdy but I could hook us up with the hot restaurant actions!




mmmm... Salsa's!


----------



## Rel (Nov 5, 2003)

It amuses me somewhat that the majority of the posts in this thread so far have been more food oriented than game oriented.  But I'm easily amused anyway.   

I like to eat, there's no question about it.  And I like to eat good food too.  But the real reason that I love game day and the "pre" and "post" gatherings at food establishments is to pal around with the great people of ENWorld.  So my leanings in terms of where we eat focus around a place that has an atmosphere conducive to casual conversation and one that can accomodate a large group of folks who don't want to dress up for the occasion.

To that end, I had a somewhat novel idea:  The Mall.

I know that the mall food court is fairly crap in terms of "fine dining" and it certainly has nothing in the way of "regional flair".  What it does have is tremendous variety such that virtually everyone can get some food that they find to their liking.  It also has ample seating (have you been to a local mall on a Friday night lately?) and we can pull tables together in whatever configuration we like to suit the size of our group.  The mall is also casual, easy to find and cheap.  We'd also have no worries about any of the younger ENWorlders being carded, nor have to worry about an irritated waitperson wishing we would vacate the table instead of sitting there for hours, drinking free iced tea and talking about Half-Fiend Kobolds.

Again, I know it lacks personality, but it's such a pragmatic choice that I felt I'd be remiss if I didn't mention it.  I like the "big tent" appeal of it.  But my opinion carries no more weight than anybody else's and if the group decides that we simply must go to an exotic restaurant, you'll get no complaints from me.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 5, 2003)

Dah! It snuck up on me!

Okay, here's the deal: On the pre-planning thread, I said I'd be running Star Wars using the Feng Shui system, as a way to introduce people to this (incredibly awesome) game. I have since realized that this was a pretty foolish idea, as playing in a heavily modified version of the game (different stats, skills, Archetypes, and schtick types) would have just confused anybody who wanted to get into classic Feng Shui later on.

So I'm going to run a normal game of Feng Shui. Slots for 3-4 players, I want to keep it small--I've never been good at GMing large groups, 5 is my absolute max and even that makes me twitchy. I mean, seriously, with that many you just _know_ the others are plotting to steal your tortilla chips while you're talking to another. The game will be about demon hunting in New York City, and be set in 1995. Also, for those familiar with the game, I'll be completely ditching the standard Feng Shui cosmology, since it kicked my dog. This means that Arcanowave will not be included, and neither will any Arcanowave using archetypes. (Side note: I'd prefer to run for people who aren't in my regular group, for horizens must ever broaden, and you bastards already know all my cheap tricks. )

For those interested, the list of Archetypes used is...
Big Bruiser
Everyman Hero
Ex-Special Forces
Gambler
Journalist
Karate Cop
Killer (assasin)
Magic Cop
Martial Artist
Medic
Masked Avenger (Batman or Daredevil type)
Maverick Cop
Ninja
Old Master
Private Investigator
Scrappy Kid
Sorcerer
Spy
Supernatural Creature
Techie
Thief

As for playing, either Henry's Call of Cthulhu game or CodeMonky's Grim sounds quite cool. Of course, if someone would be willing to run Exalted (or Sorcerer, or The Riddle of Steel, or Unknown Armies, or Donjon, or Orpheus), I'd be a very happy little Jeph, indeed. 

Oh, and whoever braught The Gamers last time will recieve my ever lasting gratitude if they could bring it again. Some of us have not yet had a chance to watch it with the commentary. 

The mall would be cool. As would any number of fine establishments on Hillsborough Street, which has the added advantage of being about a block away from the building in which the GD itself would be held.

Anticipatory,
--Jeff


----------



## Lola (Nov 5, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> To that end, I had a somewhat novel idea:  The Mall.




Which has it's own logistical problems, such as... how will we find each other in a crowded Friday night food court? Think of the people coming for the first time! Of course, you could wear the "Geeks Anonymous Meeting" sandwich board.   

Seriously, I might go for that more if it weren't a Friday night. On Fri and Sat, food courts tend to be too noisy and crowded. I mean, can you see us growling at other mall patrons trying to secure tables and chairs? I'll go with the crowd on this one, just voicing my reservations.


----------



## Henry (Nov 5, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> Seriously, I might go for that more if it weren't a Friday night. On Fri and Sat, food courts tend to be too noisy and crowded. I mean, can you see us growling at other mall patrons trying to secure tables and chairs? I'll go with the crowd on this one, just voicing my reservations.




We'll all just come dressed in black trenchcoats. That'll clear a table or two. 

Seriously, a non-mall location will likely be better; I wouldn't even rule Applebee's out, because of their suitably varied cuisine choices; we just need to be sure who's coming, and be sure that the establishment could handle a single group of its size, and give it advance warning. 

To that end, I would suggest two lists, Rel: First list for the schedule, and the second list of Who's Dining.


----------



## Clueless (Nov 5, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> To that end, I had a somewhat novel idea:  The Mall.




If you really want to see me mow down a small mewling child in cold blood.... but no seriously, I'm faintly demophobic. Cross that with noise, and echoing rooms. I'll have to say I'd pass on it, otherwise I'll have the headache from... someplace someone's grandma doesn't want to hear about.


----------



## Belen (Nov 5, 2003)

Henry: I wouldn't mind playing in a d20 modern campaign.  I have yet to try that system and I would enjoy playing in something out of the ordinary.

I am willing to run something.  I have a new campaign world that I am itching to subject you guys to, I mean playtest.  I got the idea after watching Princess Mononoke and it just grew from there.

I am sure that my fiance and I would be interested in dinner out.  Maybe I could even get some of my players to come.

Dave


----------



## Lola (Nov 5, 2003)

Los Tres Magueys. They have a decent sanitary rating, are highly rated on their food, and I've eaten there with a group of more than 10 people and was happy with the service.


----------



## Lola (Nov 5, 2003)

Barbecue Lodge on Capital blvd. I can attest to the fact that their chicken pastry (chicken n' dumplings) and banana pudding are fantastic. They have a great setup for large groups, and are fairly cheap. Of course, their rating recently dropped 5 pts... to a 95. (that's waaaay cleaner than my kitchen)

Come on people, opinions?


----------



## TogaMario (Nov 6, 2003)

*sweeeeeeeeeet*

As long as that isn't the weekend we're doing inventory at RadioShack ... I'm in!  Any one of Henry's DMing jobs will be fine with me  Always a riot! I apologize for not making it to the last event...I'm still kicking myself for it.

Can't wait to hear more, and yes Rel, Applebees is a great choice, but I can eat anything.


----------



## Rel (Nov 7, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> Come on people, opinions?




Sorry I haven't been around much the past few days.  Had to finish a rather tricky assignment for work.

I see that my mall idea didn't exactly "capture the imagination of a generation" and, like I said, that's fine.  I'm really fine with wherever we wind up going so long as the place is inclusive enough not to require everyone to be 21 and the atmosphere is quiet enough to let me hear the wisdom of our soft-spoken Henry over the din.

On to matters of gaming, I'm strongly considering trying my hand at running a d20 Modern game.  I don't actually own the system yet but I've taken a look at the SRD and I'm thinking there might be an early Christmas present for me later today when I go by the local gaming store.

I'm thinking of running a victorian space opera set on Mars in a setting along the lines of Space: 1889 but with the focus of the story being somewhat piratical.  Think "Treasure Planet" without the cute robots or surfing (or, if that idea is repellent to you, don't think it).  I'll have 4 or 5 slots, pre-gen characters and it will probably be relatively low level, say around 3rd-5th.

So at this point, I'm ready to start making at least the rudiments of a schedule.  Since I know I'll be playing in Henry's game and my skills don't extend to playing a game and running a game simultaneously, we'll be running games in opposite slots.  This prompts the question:  Do you want to run your game in the morning or evening, Henry?

Once I have that answer, I'll proceed to create the skeleton of our schedule.


----------



## Henry (Nov 7, 2003)

I ran Gameday I in a morning slot, and Gameday II in an evening slot, so I'll be capricious (I am a Capricorn, after all) and pick the morning slot again.

_TO ALL CONCERNED:_ I'm leaning strongly enough towards it to say that I will run an Arcana Unearthed game. I did some more reading late last night *yawn* *stretch* and got fired up about running a game in this awesome system!

The adventure, _"The Dramojh kur'Na'Safei,"_ will be a 6-slot game, using pre-generated PC's, and will be geared toward teaching people the basics of Arcana Unearthed, but my goal is to still make it involving enough for someone who has already played the system. If you've heard the hype, and want a taste of the real thing, SIGN UP!!!!!

_For Restuaruants:_ My preference will be (1) Applebee's, followed by (2) this mysterious "Barbecue Lodge".  Applebee's did right by me last time, but I vaguely seem to remember a few people that got shorted because they were out of some things at the time (a Friday night, no less!)


----------



## Rel (Nov 7, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> _TO ALL CONCERNED:_ I'm leaning strongly enough towards it to say that I will run an Arcana Unearthed game.




Woot!


----------



## BaronAlaric (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey Clueless!

I was the one who said I'd run Call of Cthulhu if you'd run Shadowrun.  I'm still good for it if you are.

The adventure is a little nasty of my own devising, using the Chaosium rules (most recent edition).  Any takers?


----------



## Speaks With Stone (Nov 7, 2003)

I'd love to play in the Arcana Unearthed game, Henry.

I'd also like to play in the Grimm game if that works out.  That sounds like a lot of fun.

If scheduling does not allow for both, I can bring a board game for general play called Civilization.  I haven't played in ages and it's a lot of fun in that players are wheeling and dealing on the various resource cards.  Just a thought.

As to restaurants, anything is good.  Tir Na Nog is awesome, but on Friday night they have a lot of music and it will likely be loud.  That may be a problem for many locations other than Appelbee-ish places.


----------



## Lola (Nov 7, 2003)

If we get a bigger group than last time, I'm inclined to push for Barbecue lodge. They have the type of setup to where they can rope off a room for 25 or more people. Not that we'll have that many, but they can easily deal with groups if they have reservations.


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm pretty easy about where to eat, except for one thing:  it's gotta have either seafood or vegetarian entrees.  No four-chambered-heart dinners for this guy.  For that reason, the Barbecue Lodge alarms me.  But I can get by on a grilled cheese sandwich if need be.

I'm not very concerned about the kitchen's health code rating:  as long as it's not been shut down in the past year, I'm okay with it.

Daniel


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 7, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> The adventure, _"The Dramojh kur'Na'Safei,"_ will be a 6-slot game, using pre-generated PC's, and will be geared toward teaching people the basics of Arcana Unearthed, but my goal is to still make it involving enough for someone who has already played the system. If you've heard the hype, and want a taste of the real thing, SIGN UP!!!!!



Sign me up! I've read most of the AU book, and want to give it a try. 



			
				BaronAlaric said:
			
		

> I was the one who said I'd run Call of Cthulhu if you'd run Shadowrun. I'm still good for it if you are.
> 
> The adventure is a little nasty of my own devising, using the Chaosium rules (most recent edition). Any takers?



If the CoC game isn't running at the same time as Hanry's game, sign me up for it as well! I want to play in both, please don't make me choose between the two... 



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> _For Restuaruants:_ My preference will be (1) Applebee's, followed by (2) this mysterious "Barbecue Lodge".  Applebee's did right by me last time, but I vaguely seem to remember a few people that got shorted because they were out of some things at the time (a Friday night, no less!)



OK, I'm not going to be picky about where we eat. I just brought up the idea of a non-chain to try something different, but it won't stop me from going to dinner with everyone. The idea is to hang out, meet new people, and have fun; the food is secondary.


----------



## Henry (Nov 7, 2003)

So far: Cthulhu's Librarian, Speaks with Stone, and Rel are in my AU game. Any others I'm forgetting?

Pielorhino, I know Applebee's could accomodate (with grilled veggie platters if nothing else), but reasonably sure any place we end up will have equivalent price/service, and should cook to order.


----------



## Ruined (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey, don't forget me Henry! =)


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 7, 2003)

Ooh!  Is it too late ot get into the AU game?
Daniel


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Nov 7, 2003)

Hmmm...Henry I'm eyeing a spot in that AU game. I'm one of those Monte Cook fanboys that's heard a lot about AU but hasn't gotten a chance to play it yet. If there's room, and no conflicts with my Grimm game, count me in!

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Clueless (Nov 7, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> _For Restuaruants:_ My preference will be (1) Applebee's, followed by (2) this mysterious "Barbecue Lodge".  Applebee's did right by me last time, but I vaguely seem to remember a few people that got shorted because they were out of some things at the time (a Friday night, no less!)




That would probably be me and my Kahluha coffee - but that was less being out of something and more, the waiter has to make a whole new pot b/c someone was an idiot and let the grounds mix in the coffee for the last cup. Best drink I've ever had at an Applebee's even if it was a little late to the table.


----------



## Clueless (Nov 7, 2003)

BaronAlaric said:
			
		

> Hey Clueless!
> 
> I was the one who said I'd run Call of Cthulhu if you'd run Shadowrun.  I'm still good for it if you are.
> 
> The adventure is a little nasty of my own devising, using the Chaosium rules (most recent edition).  Any takers?




w00p!! Definately up for it! I'll send you the d20 version of Morgan when you call for it, we'll see if theres a way to convert him over to the old system.


----------



## Henry (Nov 7, 2003)

RuinedOne, Pielorhino, and NCSUCodemonkey makes SIX!

Jeez, that was easy! 

On the other hand, last Gameday, my game filled up just as quickly, and then there were roster changes as people dropped out, and in the end, half of my players were totally different from the original six who signed up! 

Rel, I'll get my tentative schedule up there now, and let you take care of the pretty stuff.

EDIT - I have just begun the preliminary schedule - anyone with suggestions and further info on their games being run can post it here, and I or Rel will get it put in the announcement.

I already wrote the "after-game-dinner" we usually have at the Rock-ola Cafe - is this acceptable to everyone? It was mainly chosen for the location convenience, and the stellar service they've given us both Game Days. If there is a general hue and cry, let's talk. Otherwise, I'll leave it as is.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Nov 7, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> RuinedOne, Pielorhino, and NCSUCodemonkey makes SIX!
> I already wrote the "after-game-dinner" we usually have at the Rock-ola Cafe - is this acceptable to everyone? It was mainly chosen for the location convenience, and the stellar service they've given us both Game Days. If there is a general hue and cry, let's talk. Otherwise, I'll leave it as is.




From someone who eats out with a large group almost weekly: keep it at Rock-ola. The only resturant nearby that could have maybe supported us was Darrel's, and they just recently closed. There is an Applebee's nearby, but they never seem prepared for large groups and we have frequently gotten slow service there. Rock-ola is your best walk-in, large group bet.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Nov 7, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> I have just begun the preliminary schedule - anyone with suggestions and further info on their games being run can post it here, and I or Rel will get it put in the announcement.




I updated it as well.  Other GM's can chime in with when they want to play.  Clueless and Baron Alaric will (I presume) run their games in opposite slots for mutual participation.  If CodeMonkey is going to run Grimm it will obviously need to be in the afternoon and I know of at least two players who are interested in that one.

This is exciting!  It almost feels like Christmas is coming!


----------



## Belen (Nov 7, 2003)

*d20 Modern- Fallen World (Morning Slot)*

I want to run a modern scenario for a morning slot.  It will be set in 2037 after a meteor shattered the Earth.  Civilization has been reduced to barbarism.  The PCs have heard about a community that has gotten a reactor back online, which may be the only hope to rebuild.

Unfortunately, so has a vicious warlord.

The game will be set in ..... Raleigh, NC.  The reactor will be Sharon-Harris.  

More details to come, but I think it would be a blast!

Of course, I really want to play too, so let's see some more ideas for sessions from others!

Dave

Oh!  Morning is optional.  That is my preferred time, but we can see.


----------



## Belen (Nov 7, 2003)

Rel,

I wouldn't mind trying out the Victorian Space opera.  I think that could be a blast.  So you have my tentative agreement.

Dave


----------



## Belen (Nov 7, 2003)

Has anyone ever considered setting up a NC Game Day yahoo group?  We'd still use EnWorld, but we'd have a year around site dedicated to the game day.  

It would be nice to have a NC group that was active and members of EnWorld.  I would be willing to run the site and take care of its operations, while Rel could handle the game day itself.

Dave


----------



## Clueless (Nov 7, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> I updated it as well.  Other GM's can chime in with when they want to play.  Clueless and Baron Alaric will (I presume) run their games in opposite slots for mutual participation.



You presume correctly, good sir.


----------



## Clueless (Nov 7, 2003)

Shadowrun:
Title: ACME Inc.
Players: 6
Slot: morning
Mental note: Bring a lot of strong coffee.


----------



## Rel (Nov 7, 2003)

I just updated the schedule again.  If there were two of me, the other one would be playing in BelenUmeria's morning game.  That sounds very cool.



			
				BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever considered setting up a NC Game Day yahoo group?  We'd still use EnWorld, but we'd have a year around site dedicated to the game day.
> 
> It would be nice to have a NC group that was active and members of EnWorld.  I would be willing to run the site and take care of its operations, while Rel could handle the game day itself.
> 
> Dave




I'm not against the idea by any stretch.  But what advantages do you think it would afford us over the method we've been using?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 7, 2003)

Rel or Henry-

Can you add me to the afternoon Call of Cthulhu game BaronAlaric is running? Thanks!


----------



## Belen (Nov 7, 2003)

*Yahoo Group*

Advantages:

Direct e-mail access among all group members.  No one would forget to post or check EnWorld.

Files: We can place files online for other members to download.  That way, we could put info up on the session in word format or what not that can be easily accessed without clogging up EnWorld.

Community: All EnWorlders from NC would have a place to hang out and find games.  Also, we could use the site to expand future game days.  Say, if someone wants to turn the one session into a continuing game day campaign.

I still believe we should use EnWorld to annouce game day and post for planning, but a group would let us hang out year-round.  We could use it to really develop our presence in the area.

Dave


----------



## Belen (Nov 7, 2003)

*NC Yahoo group*

Rel,

I went ahead and create the group site.  Anyone can join, just use the link:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ncenworld

Dave


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 7, 2003)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Rel,
> 
> I went ahead and create the group site. Anyone can join, just use the link:
> 
> ...



I've signed up (not that I'm in NC...). 

A Yahoo group is a decent idea, I think. Only problem I see with it is that Yahoo Groups and Hotmail don't always play nice together. I'm on several Yahoo groups, and sometimes I don't receive emails for 3 or 4 days after they are posted (I suppose I could have them sent to my work email, but thats another decision for another day). 

My gaming group uses both a Yahoo Group and a message board for communication. The boards are nice to have more widespread info posted, while we use the group to argue, hash out ideas, and decide what we are going to eat and who has snack duty. 

If everyone who is going to the NC Game day signs up and uses it, the group can be a great resource. If only a few use it, or some discussions continue to happen on ENWorld and other on the group, it could cause more confusion than is necessary. Just my $.02.


----------



## Belen (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the support.  Obviously, I agree with your sentiments.  So far, we have three total members.  I think it could be a cool place for all of us to hang out and get to know one another better.


----------



## Templetroll (Nov 7, 2003)

Hmm, second try

I'm interested in BelenUmeria's d20 Modern Game for the morning and Baron Alaric's Call of Cthulhu Game for the afternoon.

For BelenUmeria, I'd suggest "Shattered Triangle, or how I learned to stop worrying and love what's left of the cooling tower."  I love the tingle of radioactivity in the morning!

I'm also looking forward to a CoC game with Chtulhu's Librarian on hand.  My sanity is ready to be stamped and checked out by some nameless dread from beyond space and time!


----------



## Lola (Nov 8, 2003)

Rel's game, the CoC game and Grimm are all slotted for the afternoon!   

Well, sign me up for the space opera. The morning d20 modern set in raleigh sounds great! Slot me in for that one too.


----------



## Henry (Nov 8, 2003)

> For BelenUmeria, I'd suggest "Shattered Triangle, or how I learned to stop worrying and love what's left of the cooling tower." I love the tingle of radioactivity in the morning!




I bow to your greatness!


----------



## Rel (Nov 9, 2003)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support.  Obviously, I agree with your sentiments.  So far, we have three total members.  I think it could be a cool place for all of us to hang out and get to know one another better.




Just so you know, I've signed up (I think) but I've been having some difficulties getting Yahoo to take my password.  It says I can try again in 12 hours but I'll be gone most of the day tomorrow.  I'll see you guys there soon though.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 9, 2003)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> I'm also looking forward to a CoC game with Chtulhu's Librarian on hand. My sanity is ready to be stamped and checked out by some nameless dread from beyond space and time!



I'll bring ALL my books! 
Although I may have a hard time getting that copy of _Cultes des Goules_ out of Special Collections. Last time I used it, it came back missing a few key pages...


----------



## Jeph (Nov 10, 2003)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Shadowrun:
> Title: ACME Inc.
> Players: 6
> Slot: morning
> Mental note: Bring a lot of strong coffee.




Sweet. Shadowrun. Will you take those who don't know the system? If so, I'm there.


----------



## Clueless (Nov 10, 2003)

Jeph said:
			
		

> Sweet. Shadowrun. Will you take those who don't know the system? If so, I'm there.




Heck yes! That's why I'm setting up pre-gen's. I'll also have a printout of basic 'rolls' so folks know what they need to know if they don't already.


----------



## FyreHowl (Nov 10, 2003)

I'd like a spot in the COC game, and a spot in Clueless Shadow Run Game!
Woot woot.


----------



## Belen (Nov 10, 2003)

*Fallen Earth: Chronicles of Carolina*

Rel,

The title I have set will be "Fallen Earth: Chronicles of Carolina."

I intend to have six players.  I am no sure about characters yet and I will get back to everyone this week. Someone e-mailed me about the game this weekend, so could you add Christy to the list of people scheduled for my session? 

She also mentioned that she would really like to play in your Victorian game as well.

Sorry that you're having trouble with yahoo.  What exactly is it saying?  I may be able to help.

Dave


----------



## Henry (Nov 10, 2003)

Took out the "tentative" on Rel's, Clueless', and BaronAlaric's games; added Jeph's Feng Shui game _(4 players, J?)_ and added BelenUmeria's game title.

Any people my feeble eyes missed? Please all GM's look over the schedule on the first page, and let us know anything that isn't yet there that should be.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Nov 10, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Took out the "tentative" on Rel's, Clueless', and BaronAlaric's games; added Jeph's Feng Shui game _(4 players, J?)_ and added BelenUmeria's game title.
> 
> Any people my feeble eyes missed? Please all GM's look over the schedule on the first page, and let us know anything that isn't yet there that should be.



Yah, Henry I had offered to run a Grimm game (Fantasy Flight Games), I guess in the afternoon timeslot since I'm in your game  Unfortunately, I know very little as of yet, since the sourcebook hasn't been released. I should be able to easily handle six pregen characters.

As a side note about the game, I'm really looking for something that is different, but I'll probably steer away from the darker aspects of this setting. With CoC, shadowrun, post apocalyptic, etc. I think we could use something on the lighter side  As such, I plan on focusing more on the fact that the main characters are children than the "twisted fairytales" setting. In fact, if Grimm isn't what it's cracked up to be, I'll probably just run D&D with children characters.

Anyway, everyone here will know more as soon as I know more!

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Henry (Nov 10, 2003)

I've added the Game of Grimm, Monkey-dude! 

As a further note, Jeph, if you are still into Feng Shui, and should you happen to be running that in the evening slot, I'm there! I've always wanted to actually learn some about Feng Shui ever since reading the exploits of the Boston EN Gameday about a year or two back, but never desired to buy the game having never at least played it! "Traditional" Feng Shui would be cool with me, since I'd like to see what it was meant for, in the first place.


----------



## Belen (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey all,

I am going to copy the front page here and place it on the groups site as well.

The link is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ncenworld

Looking forward to seeing you all.

Dave


----------



## Clueless (Nov 10, 2003)

BTW, Rel - there should be someone filled in on that CoC slot (FyreHowl I think?) - and I've got what - 2? 3? folks in Shadowrun finally? Update! Update I tell you! *cracks whip* Feelin' the love here people, really I am.   

Oh and for good measure: Muhahahaha! This is gonna be fun


----------



## Henry (Nov 10, 2003)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Update! Update I tell you! *cracks whip* Feelin' the love here people, really I am.




I would say, "yes, mistress," but the wife does occasionally read these boards. 

I've added all those to various games whom I've thus far seen. If anyone else has yet to declare a game or a slot, let us know!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 10, 2003)

I just found out that Winter Fantasy is happening the same weekend as the NC GameDay. This won't have an effect me, since I'm not an active RPGA member and won't be attending WF, but it might change other people plans. 
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=rpga/conventions/wf2004gmcall


----------



## Rel (Nov 10, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I just found out that Winter Fantasy is happening the same weekend as the NC GameDay. This won't have an effect me, since I'm not an active RPGA member and won't be attending WF, but it might change other people plans.
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=rpga/conventions/wf2004gmcall




I'm willing to take the risk that we'll have a lower turnout due to folks flocking north to Secaucus New Jersey in the dead of winter.      But in the future we can try to be more mindful about scheduling around such things.

We should however have someone who IS going to Winter Fantasy post a sign just inside (or maybe outside) the front door that says, "You could be gaming in the south right now.  NC Game Day: Miss them at peril of frostbite."

Thanks go to Henry who's been updating the schedule in my absense the last couple of days.  I was watching my daughter all day today and, to put it mildly, I'd rather have been updating the Game Day schedule.  "Terrible Two's" indeed.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah, four slots for the FS game.



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> As a further note, Jeph, if you are still into Feng Shui, and should you happen to be running that in the evening slot, I'm there! I've always wanted to actually learn some about Feng Shui ever since reading the exploits of the Boston EN Gameday about a year or two back, but never desired to buy the game having never at least played it! "Traditional" Feng Shui would be cool with me, since I'd like to see what it was meant for, in the first place.




Cool. The Boston Gameday write-ups are also what initially got me into Feng Shui. I plan to run it a slight bit less comically, but it's still fun as heck at its most serious. 

--Jeff


----------



## LGodamus (Nov 11, 2003)

hey guys 
How much room is still left....I missed the first couple of gamedays but I would love to come to this one......if so, I would actually like to bring a couple of my players.....


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm up for Clueless's Shadowrun game! I also might be up for running something, but I'm gonna hold off on actually committing to that since I've got a bunch of things already I need to be working on.


----------



## Alenda (Nov 11, 2003)

*An introduction*

Hi, my name is Christy. I'll be gaming at the NC Game Day. My fiance will be DMing the Fallen World campaign in the morning, so I'll be playing in that. I'll also be participating in the Victorian Space Opera campaign in the evening.

I just wanted to introduce myself and say "Hi!"

I'll see you all there.


----------



## Belen (Nov 11, 2003)

Rel,

Glad to see you.  If you still need any help in logging in to the groups site, then please shoot me an e-mail!

dave_ncsu_alumni@yahoo.com

Dave


----------



## Henry (Nov 11, 2003)

Christy, hi! Pleasure to hear from you, can't wait to meet you and BelenUmeria both!

Looks like this Gameday is shaping up nicely! Hope it stays that way...  (crosses fingers)


LGodamus, I hope you can come to this one! Check the schedule on the first page - there are plenty of open slots in games; just let us know what you decide to commit to, and we'll save you a position! Also let us know what your friends want to play, too.


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 11, 2003)

Guess I get to miss another one. As my third child will be arriving on December 19th, I doubt I'll be leaving home that often.


----------



## LGodamus (Nov 11, 2003)

Go ahead and sign me up for...Shadowrun in the AM ,and.....  Grimm   in the PM.........


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Nov 11, 2003)

Put me down for Shadowrun in the morning. I'm still thinkin' about what to do in the evenin', I just wanted to go ahead and get a spot in the Shadowrun game before there wasnt anymore room.


----------



## Henry (Nov 11, 2003)

You always hurt the ones you love... 

I've added Lord Ravinous, and then I went back and created a seventh spot for Togamario, because I totally forgot he wanted to play in my AU game! UGH!  Sorry, buddy.


----------



## Belen (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey all,

So far we have 7 people who signed up for the groups page for the game day.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ncenworld/

I still think it a great place for us to hang out between game days.  I will get Rel and Henry on as moderators as soon as they sign up.    Links to EnWorld and the various SRDs are up and the schedule is posted to the main page.

If anyone needs anything, then please let me know.

Dave


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Nov 11, 2003)

Henry, are there going to be anymore games added to the PM schedual? Or are the games listed going to be the only ones. I'm specificly inquiring about either Mechwarrior, Spycraft, or Star Wars (WEG or d20, either one). If not, I'll likely go ahead and sign up for Grimm.

I'm looking forward to January for once in my life, lol.


----------



## ph34r (Nov 11, 2003)

Sign me up for BelenUmeria's D20 Modern game in the morning and NCSUCodeMonkey's game of "Grimm" in the afternoon.


----------



## Henry (Nov 11, 2003)

Lord Ravinous said:
			
		

> Henry, are there going to be anymore games added to the PM schedual? Or are the games listed going to be the only ones. I'm specificly inquiring about either Mechwarrior, Spycraft, or Star Wars (WEG or d20, either one).




All the games listed are volunteer GM efforts only, so only those who have posted in this thread that they plan to GM one are what is being added. No one is being excluded from adding one, if they feel the desire to do so.

Now, if you have the drive to run one of those listed above, feel free to volunteer to GM in the afternoon slot, and let us know the details! 

The only downside is that some games may be cancelled if, close to Gameday, they don't have anyone signed up. In the two times we've run it, that's only happened once that I can recall, and the person in question joined in another game that was open.


----------



## LGodamus (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah Ravinous, you could run a spy type starwars game...with mechs.........LOL


----------



## Belen (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey..we got ten people signed up now for the yahoo group (shameless plug) http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ncenworld

Also, you can find address and directions to the game day location in the files section on the groups page.

Dave


----------



## LGodamus (Nov 11, 2003)

anyone bringing minis for d&d skirmish, to game or trade....?


----------



## Rel (Nov 11, 2003)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Hey..we got ten people signed up now for the yahoo group (shameless plug) http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ncenworld
> 
> Dave




I'm signed on now.  One other ancillary benefit occurred to me:  Just prior to the last Game Day, ENWorld went down for a day or so.  Everything got worked out in plenty of time for us to make final arrangements but if they hadn't, we could have run into some minor problems.  The NC ENWorld Yahoo group gives us another route of communication that we have available if we need it.


----------



## Drayan (Nov 11, 2003)

Sign me up for Shadowrun in the AM, if there's any open space.  Not sure about PM right now.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 11, 2003)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> anyone bringing minis for d&d skirmish, to game or trade....?



Hadn't really thought of it, but sure, I'll bring mine for trade (and maybe play as well)


----------



## LGodamus (Nov 11, 2003)

cool, I have some swords of heironeus and some hound archons I wanna get rid of..


----------



## Rel (Nov 12, 2003)

Drayan said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Shadowrun in the AM, if there's any open space.  Not sure about PM right now.




I'm sorry, Drayan.  There was an open slot showing on the Shadowrun game but I hadn't updated it to include Jeph yet (who declared his intentions up at the top of page 4).  If Clueless expands the game to 7 or if somebody else drops out, you've got dibs.

Please keep this in mind folks.  I'm sorry if I don't get the schedule updated often enough to keep these situations from happening.  I'm doing the best I can though.


----------



## Drayan (Nov 12, 2003)

Not a big.  Throw my name in for BelenUmeria's d20 modern game in the AM and Jeph's Feng Shui game in the PM.


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Nov 12, 2003)

Go ahead and sign me up for Rel's d20 Modern - Sky Galleons of Mars in the Evening. Thanks, I'll try to keep up w/ the thread so I can stay on top of things.


----------



## Belen (Nov 12, 2003)

Rel,

I feel the same way every time the messageboards slow down.    
So far, we have 13 members of the yahoo group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ncenworld

I have established Rel and Henry as the moderators for the groups page, so they have full powers in the regard.    

Dave


----------



## Henry (Nov 12, 2003)

I put Drayan in his two desired games, and Lord Ravinous in his; I've also updated the Yahoo! Group Schedule, and put a date and time stamp on it. Hopefully, that will keep confusion down, since the edits here are time and date stamped anyway, and are far more likely to be current.


----------



## queldonus (Nov 12, 2003)

*I'm coming, i claim my spots!*

I, the mighty Queldonus, will be joining you.  Sign me up for BelenUmeria's d20 Modern Game in the morning and Jeph's Feng Shui Game in the evening.
Thank you, and see you there.


----------



## Belen (Nov 12, 2003)

Cool.  I have a full line up.  

Dave


----------



## Rel (Nov 12, 2003)

queldonus said:
			
		

> I, the mighty Queldonus, will be joining you.  Sign me up for BelenUmeria's d20 Modern Game in the morning and Jeph's Feng Shui Game in the evening.
> Thank you, and see you there.




Done and done.  Good to have you aboard.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 12, 2003)

One spot left folks. Get it while it's hot!

Oh, and *bump.*


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Nov 13, 2003)

Great Googely Moogely, it's a swarm of sign-ups in here...just the way I like it  Since I see a lot of screennames that I'm unfamiliar with, I'd like to point out that last Game Day we saw all the games fill up...and then half of the players had to drop out the week beforehand  I'm saying this because if there's a full game that you'd like to be in, keep checking back in on the thread for openings. Of course, I'm also saying it because the thread needed to be bumped 

Oh, and Grimm has yet to be released (I know, it's only the 13th, but I'm impatient). I'm still in the waiting stage, but if it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to get my hands on the book before the holidays, I'll let everyone know what system we'll be using. (The idea of playing children will stay the same, regardless.)

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Jon Potter (Nov 13, 2003)

I guess this is what I get for spending 99% of my board time over in Story Hour!

The day after I hear about the Game Day III, there's only three spots left (I think).

Anyhoo, I haven't played any d20 Modern, but I'd love to try my hand at Rel's Sky  Galeons of Mars. It's got a nice John Carter ring to it that the Edgar Rice Burroughs fan in me can't resist!

Looks like I'll only be there half-a-day this time 'round since the morning is all full. But half a Game Day is better than no Game Day at all.


----------



## Belen (Nov 13, 2003)

I am sure that someone can open another morning slot should another GM sign on.

Dave


----------



## Lola (Nov 13, 2003)

Well, there were more than a few dropouts last time, and if we do have excess people in the morning, there's always boardgames. So just keep checking in, stragglers.


----------



## Belen (Nov 13, 2003)

And Lola strikes again.    

It would be nice to see another couple of games open up for the morning slots, just in case.  Personally, I am trying to encourage as many gamers as possible to show.  It would be great to have a local pool of people that you know in the hobby.

Dave


----------



## Rel (Nov 13, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Anyhoo, I haven't played any d20 Modern, but I'd love to try my hand at Rel's Sky  Galeons of Mars. It's got a nice John Carter ring to it that the Edgar Rice Burroughs fan in me can't resist!
> 
> Looks like I'll only be there half-a-day this time 'round since the morning is all full. But half a Game Day is better than no Game Day at all.




Gotcha added, Jon.  And don't fret.  I'll bet that some other games will open up in the morning.

For the ladies playing in my game, a question:  All other factors being equal, would you prefer to play female characters?  I'm getting to the point of at least formulating the ideas for the PC's and I want to accomodate folks where I can.


----------



## catdragon (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey there.  You know, i think I've never posted to the forums here, but I have been around -- some of you might recognize my handle, catdragon.

Anyhow, i live in raleigh and i would love to make the GameDay -- Januray 31st right?

And i would be up to a dinner before hand or on the game day itself.

I can run, if you are still looking for GMs.  I can run DnD, d20 Modern, AU, or even an Amber game if there would be enough people interested.

I will be checking in time to time, or at least i will be trying to. 

Hope to see y'all around!


----------



## Henry (Nov 13, 2003)

catdragon said:
			
		

> Hey there.  You know, i think I've never posted to the forums here, but I have been around -- some of you might recognize my handle, catdragon.



Hi, Bobby! we'd be glad to see you!



> Anyhow, i live in raleigh and i would love to make the GameDay -- Januray 31st right?



Spot on.




> And i would be up to a dinner before hand or on the game day itself.



Dinner after the Gameday is solidly at the Rock-ola Cafe - a place with good service and seating right next to the university. The Friday night dinner is still undecided, so keep watching!



> I can run, if you are still looking for GMs.  I can run DnD, d20 Modern, AU, or even an Amber game if there would be enough people interested.



At this point, we could certainly use another game running in the 9 am to 2pm slot, if you are up for it. Let us know if you want to do this, and if so, tell us a title, game system, and number of players.

We also apparently have some people planning to bring some shorter board games (D&D miniatures and Avalon Hill's Civilization have been discussed, though Civilization is definitely not "short." 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Rel (Nov 13, 2003)

catdragon said:
			
		

> Hey there.  You know, i think I've never posted to the forums here, but I have been around -- some of you might recognize my handle, catdragon.
> 
> Anyhow, i live in raleigh and i would love to make the GameDay -- Januray 31st right?
> 
> ...




We would love to have you attend, catdragon.  As you may have noticed, we could use a few extra GM's (especially in the morning) so if you have a hankering to run a game, please feel free to volunteer.  I'm sure you'll get players for whatever you want to run.

And, by the way, I'm going to check into a local restaurant that has a private room that we could possibly reserve for our "Night Before" dinner.  It is an italian place in Cary that has fantastic food, decent prices and a wide menu selection.  It's also a family owned, non-chain restaurant that I've been going to for close to 20 years.  I of course won't make any final arrangements but that would (in my opinion) be a great setting if we can get enough people to make it feasible.


----------



## Rel (Nov 13, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Hi, Bobby! we'd be glad to see you!




It seems we're both on top of things this morning, Henry.


----------



## Belen (Nov 13, 2003)

Rel and Henry:  Someone e-mailed this to me today.

Hi, I'm Neal Haggard, Gaming Coordinator for Trinoc*coN 
(http://www.trinoc-con.org/).  I was reading the RSTFS list and saw a post about the ENWorld GameDay planned for NCState on January 31st, and was quite surprised and happy to see this.

We were looking to co-sponsor a game-day event like this, with RPGA, board, video gaming and possibly LARPing as well.  When I saw you had already organized (and secured space for) a sizable game day, I was quite excited.  I was wondering if you would be interested in working with us to make this an even bigger event?  

We are not looking to charge any admission, we would just like to get a chance for everyone to get together and play games, and possibly try some new games and have fun.

We have contacted GAMER@NC State and Minds Eye Theatre, and they are going to be working with us as well to help secure space and coordinate the event.

Please let me know what your thoughts are on this.

Thanks,

Neal Haggard

o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o
Neal Haggard                                  morgenes@dhorizon.org
Trinoc*coN 2004 : July 23 - 25th, 2004   http://www.trinoc-con.org/
Game Coordinator/Wbmaster


----------



## Belen (Nov 13, 2003)

*Fallen Earth: Chronicles of Carolina*

As Rel said earlier, what types of characters would you all like to see.  For instance, who the ladies want to play ladies etc?  I will be looking to build a good cross-section group, so I hope to have skills and abilities covered.

Any favored alignments?  I usually prefer no evil PCs in my games, but everything else is legal.

Dave


----------



## Rel (Nov 13, 2003)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Rel and Henry:  Someone e-mailed this to me today...




I'm going to mail him back and see what it is he wants to try and put together.

I'd be very interested in hearing everyone's opinion on this matter.  Although I've helped to coordinate all of the NC Game Days to date, I don't feel that I have the right to unilaterally say "yay" or "nay" to something like this.  As it stands, I think that our primary concern would be logistics, specifically the amount of space we have available.  It's looking a lot like we are going to need most or all of the Walnut Room to accomodate the games that we've got and the ones that are likely to be added in the next two and a half months.

The other issue is how closely tied to ENWorld we want our event to be.  Obviously we've had plenty of participation in the past from folks who are not regular posters on the boards.  But they are, for the most part, people who have been brought along or informed about the Game Day by someone who does post at ENWorld.

Just a few things to think about as we consider this interesting offer.


----------



## Belen (Nov 13, 2003)

*The offer*

Personally, I'd prefer to keep strong ties to EnWorld; however, at the same time, I am always trying to get people to go to EnWorld and use the site.

I think we should do it, yet form our own distinct EnWorld group.  We get them to go after the room they need to add on to our game day, and we have a label like sponsored by "EnWorld and Trinoc*con."  It could be a great way to meet new gamers that do not associate in the EnWorld circle, but also bring more people into the EnWorld circle.  I am sure that Morrus would not mind if we gathered more potential visitors with wallets and helped enforce the notion that EnWorld is THE place to go.  

Heck, that would be good for third party publishers as well.  We could help introduce those larpers etc to new games.

I would not want to do it if we would get lost in the shuffle, but I do see an opportunity here, especially if we get some ties to the local con that allows us to run EnWorld games at Trinoc*con etc.

Dave


----------



## Jeph (Nov 13, 2003)

*What He Said*

BelenUmeria, you stole my opinion. As I am lazy, I shall simply say "what he said," instead of taking the time to formulate another.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 13, 2003)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd prefer to keep strong ties to EnWorld; however, at the same time, I am always trying to get people to go to EnWorld and use the site.



Agreed. 



			
				BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I think we should do it, yet form our own distinct EnWorld group. We get them to go after the room they need to add on to our game day, and we have a label like sponsored by "EnWorld and Trinoc*con." It could be a great way to meet new gamers that do not associate in the EnWorld circle, but also bring more people into the EnWorld circle. I am sure that Morrus would not mind if we gathered more potential visitors with wallets and helped enforce the notion that EnWorld is THE place to go.



While I can see the benefits to having a co-sponsor for the gameday, I like the idea that an ENWorld game day is primarily for and by the members of ENWorld (and their friends). I'm looking forward to meeting and playing in games with ENWorld members-the people whom I hang out with virtually and discuss things of common interest. I see it sort of as a class reunion type of thing, except I've never met most of the class in person. Expanding the gameday to bring in more people could take some of that feeling away. I like the idea that we have all come together to play games and hang out because we feel strongly enough about ENWorld and each other to want to meet-some of us are going to put in a bit of time and $ to get there (just as an example, I've got a 4+ hour drive to get there, and will need to find a place to stay once I'm in town). So, my vote would be to keep this gameday a ENWorld day, and maybe plan for another day that would be a co-sponsored one. 

That said, I realize my vote should have a bit less weight to it than those of you who are local-after all, the people there are mostly going to be local as well, and I'll probably not play with them (or the ENWorlders) again, except for at future cons or gamedays. 

I don't know what kind of draw this could have to the gameday, but I would really hate to see what started as an ENWorld gathering become a gameday that just happens to have some ENWorlders at it.


----------



## Rel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've been in contact with Neal Haggard via e-mail today and we've agreed to have lunch next Wednesday to discuss what, if anything, we are going to try to do in conjunction with each other.  I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread for the next week to gather opinions so that I go into that meeting knowing what it is we want to achieve as a group.

One quick thing to note is that it sounds as though the Trinoc*coN group would be hooking up with us only during the January Game Day.  The other proposed dates for ENWorld NC Game Days (late April/early May and late September) fall too close to other local cons for them to schedule an event themselves.


----------



## ph34r (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't see any reason to go and make this a big event like what Mr. Haggard is wanting to do. I would prefer to keep the game day the way it was intended to be. I would much rather game with the people posting in this thread and keep it "North Carolina ENWorld Game Day" not "Some Random Gamers from all over North Carolina Game Day". So IMO we should just leave everything the way it was before BelenUmeria recieved that email and have our game day the way it was originally designed.

That's my take on the situation.


----------



## Drayan (Nov 13, 2003)

*pitches in 2 pennies*

I tend to agree with ph34r, while it would be nice to have a co-sponsor and whatnot, I think we should keep it just an ENWorld game day.  That's just me though.


----------



## Lola (Nov 13, 2003)

I think that a once a year hookup with another group would be fun, and a way to both recruit new ENWorlders, and find other hobbies/games that might be fun to pick up. Not to mention the "meet new people possibilities". And after all, the other two dates, it would be just us again. And if we do it once, we haven't commited to ever doing it again if we hated it. The only big hitch I see that needs to be addressed _right now_ is that they would seem to want to advertise it to attract new people. First, do we like that? Second, we'd have to get permission from Morrus to use the ENWorld name. Those are things Rel can bring up at the lunch with Mr. Haggard, and report back to us on. I'll await his report before I make my final opinion.


----------



## LGodamus (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey I just realized...I am bringing my whole gaming group to  NC gameday...lol.

You guys have had it now


----------



## ph34r (Nov 13, 2003)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> Hey I just realized...I am bringing my whole gaming group to  NC gameday...lol.
> 
> You guys have had it now




There's only a 90% chance of doom cause at the moment Andrew isn't coming!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Nov 13, 2003)

Well, I have to come at Neal's approach from two different angles: there's me as an ENWorld junkie who says, "Wow that's super cool!" and there's me as a president of an on-campus club who has their name associated with this event.

I, for one, would not mind seeing the two events held on the same day with a lot of cross posting between the two. However, unless his event has been coincidentally planned for the 31st for quite some time, he will probably have trouble finding space on campus. I say this for two reasons:

Talley is _probably_ already booked solid, and isn't the best place to hold LARPs, anyway.
Academic space (i.e., space in a regular building on campus) cannot be requested until the second week of the current semester. Which means that he would be looking for space for his event like the week beforehand.
Now, after saying all that I might sound like a sour bag of grapes, but here's my point: we have space for a "sizeable" ENWorld Game Day, but we probably don't have space for many of the other activities that he is listing. Sadly, we just aren't set up to handle it.

So here's my vote: we support him in any way that we reasonably can, as I said before, by cross posting event information, spreading the word and somehow merging the title of the event, but we should probably keep close control of our current space. When he is planning to do this again, he can easily contact us well enough in advance (because NC Game Day has a regular schedule) and I would be happy to work with other student groups on campus to farm out some space and get things worked out well in advance.

Again, I don't want to be a "party-pooper," but I think that might be the best way to ensure that everyone (his attendee's included) have a good time.

Matt


----------



## Lola (Nov 14, 2003)

Matt, you're right that that isn't gonna fly as an on-campus event. I suggest that we tell them to hold that thought until Jan. 2005, because after some more thought on the subject, I like the plan for this GameDay to stay the way it is. In the future, it would be nice to have the "big event", though.


----------



## LGodamus (Nov 14, 2003)

For the future its not a bad idea, but there should always be a small game day ...where the people from ENworld, who are like a family almost , can gather and game without the hectic atmosphere an event like that would lend to the setting........all of course  IMO


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Nov 14, 2003)

I wouldn't see a problem w/ a co-sponsered event, but I'd say to go with things the way they are for now, but thats just me, cause change is bad (it always ends up falling out of your pockets)


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Nov 14, 2003)

As for the "types of characters" subject, I perfer Male characters. And usually Soldier types for Modern-day/Futuristic games. And if you wanna get down right technical, I like to have an assault rifle backed up by a handgun (semi-automatic), with personalities being a gentle blend of Jessy Ventura's character from Predator, and Buck Rogers (no, I'm not always that cheesy, lol).


----------



## ph34r (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't really have a preferance for characters. I'll play whatever!


----------



## catdragon (Nov 14, 2003)

*AU Players*

I seem to recall that there were several people who were looking for an Arcana Unearthed game.  Well, my GM asked me tonight if i knew any players that might be interested in joing our group.  We play every two weeks on Friday nights.

If you are interested, please drop me a line at catdragon (at) nc dot rr dot com.

We now return you to gaming convetion planning...   

Oh, and BTW, Earl Bailey is organizing a game day as well centered on ROGA gaming.  He might be a good person to contact and let know the news.  If nothing else, he can spread the word.  (his e-mail is vramin (at) mindspring dot com.


----------



## Belen (Nov 14, 2003)

I am glad I made sure to post Neal's e-mail.  As I said before, I'd prefer to keep the EnWorld identity.  As I have not been to the previous game days due to scheduling conflicts, I felt a bit wary about suggesting stuff that would affect everyone, although I have been drumming up support for the Game day to friends who play.

I'd be prefectly happy to table it for next January when we can have more time to plan something such as this.

In any event, it will be a blast seeing you all in a few months.  Heck, the game day is only a few weekends away from my wedding, so maybe it will keep my mind from inventing problems to go wrong in February!

Dave


----------



## Rel (Nov 14, 2003)

Lord Ravinous said:
			
		

> As for the "types of characters" subject, I perfer Male characters. And usually Soldier types for Modern-day/Futuristic games. And if you wanna get down right technical, I like to have an assault rifle backed up by a handgun (semi-automatic), with personalities being a gentle blend of Jessy Ventura's character from Predator, and Buck Rogers (no, I'm not always that cheesy, lol).




The assault rifle will be unlikely in my Sky Galleons of Mars game as it is set in 1889.  However I can offer you the role of any of the following:

A young Royal Marine Le_f_tenant in charge of his first command and eager to make a name for himself (probably armed with a Lee-Metford bolt action rifle and a Colt single action revolver as a side arm).

or

An American big-game hunter who carries a Sharps .50 caliber Long Range Express "Big Fifty" for dropping those big nasty beasts that roam the Martian steppes.

or

A Gurkha bodyguard seeking to restore his honor.  He carries (of course) a pair of Kukri and a shotgun.


----------



## Belen (Nov 14, 2003)

Rel,

How about an American cowboy who uses a Henry Repeating rifle with a pair of Colt sidearms and a nasty bowie knife?

he would be kind of like a fighter/ rogue.  I think that would be a fun character to play....

 

Dave


----------



## Henry (Nov 14, 2003)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Rel,
> How about an American cowboy who uses a Henry Repeating rifle with a pair of Colt sidearms and a nasty bowie knife?




Getting images of Quincy P. Morris from Bram Stoker's Dracula...


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Nov 14, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> The assault rifle will be unlikely in my Sky Galleons of Mars game as it is set in 1889.  However I can offer you the role of any of the following:
> 
> A young Royal Marine Le_f_tenant in charge of his first command and eager to make a name for himself (probably armed with a Lee-Metford bolt action rifle and a Colt single action revolver as a side arm).
> 
> ...




Anyone of those would be just fine, I was unaware that it was set in the "fairly recent past". Is it going to be anything like Deadlands....besides being on Mars ofcourse


----------



## Henry (Nov 14, 2003)

There was once a game called Space:1889 from GDW. This sounds like the kind of feeling Rel is trying to capture. Think turn of the century 20th century) Victorian Jules-Verne type literature, and you've got "Sky Galleons of Mars."


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Nov 14, 2003)

sign me up for the last Feng Shui slot if not taken.


----------



## Henry (Nov 14, 2003)

Hopping Vampire said:
			
		

> sign me up for the last Feng Shui slot if not taken.




HV! Glad to see you! Haven't seen you on the boards since the little bit of time you got to pop in at the last game day.


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah, just gained a LITTLE stability in my life, so i should be back around.


----------



## Rel (Nov 14, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> There was once a game called Space:1889 from GDW. This sounds like the kind of feeling Rel is trying to capture. Think turn of the century 20th century) Victorian Jules-Verne type literature, and you've got "Sky Galleons of Mars."




Precisely.  In fact I'm using the Space: 1889 setting whole cloth.

As of my conversation this morning with Lola, we'll also be adding in a defrocked-Spanish-nun-turned-pirate to the mix of characters.  If Christy doesn't mind playing the tomboy-trapped-in-the-body-of-a-supermodel, daughter of the British Provisional Governor of Syrtis Major, that'll round out our party.


----------



## Belen (Nov 14, 2003)

Rel,

As long as she isn't a bard, then she should be fine, but I will ask her to respond to you.

If those are the choices, then my preference would by the Indian, followed by the American.

Dave


----------



## wolfen (Nov 14, 2003)

Are you guys accepting all applications to this NC game day thing or is it all booked up?

wolfen


----------



## Henry (Nov 14, 2003)

wolfen said:
			
		

> Are you guys accepting all applications to this NC game day thing or is it all booked up?




Hi, Wolfen! No such thing as an application, the only qualification is you have to be an ENWorlder (which you are, obviously), or are the friend of an ENWorlder.  The only down side right now is that there are not yet any more currently scheduled games open, but that can definitely change! Plus, we have a bunch of people who've stated they plan to come with some side games like the D&D mini's, etc. to play.

We'd love to see you! Keep checking the thread, too, because the schedule keeps evolving!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Nov 14, 2003)

wolfen said:
			
		

> Are you guys accepting all applications to this NC game day thing or is it all booked up?
> 
> wolfen



Wolfen, you're welcome in my Grimm game. Unless the schedule is _really_ behind, I still have three slots open.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Alenda (Nov 15, 2003)

Rel wrote: 

"If Christy doesn't mind playing the tomboy-trapped-in-the-body-of-a-supermodel, daughter of the British Provisional Governor of Syrtis Major, that'll round out our party."

This sounds like a hoot! I will gladly play this character--afterall, I'm a tomboy trapped in the body of a tomboy 

Playing this character will also give me the opportunity to practice my British accent.

Christy


----------



## Jeph (Nov 15, 2003)

Hopping Vampire said:
			
		

> sign me up for the last Feng Shui slot if not taken.




Glad you'll be joining us again!

Now that the slots are filled, would any of the players (Henry, Drayan, Queldonus, Hopping Vampire) like me to stat out a character for them? Just give me a concept and an address and I'll email you the stats and an explanation of what they mean. If you want to make a character yourself, email it to me at Jeph88@Mindspring.com, but note that I won't be using any material not in the core book.

The title of the game will be _"What's Eating the Big Apple?"_

See you all there!


----------



## wolfen (Nov 15, 2003)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Wolfen, you're welcome in my Grimm game. Unless the schedule is _really_ behind, I still have three slots open.




COOL!  Never played Grimm.  I'll try to get some info about it before I show.  Thanks.



wolfen


----------



## Hunter (Nov 15, 2003)

Sounds like a great time!
I know your all booked up but I would like to know where NC Game Day III is being held exactly?
If there were openings I would sign up but I am not sure I will be in town at that time. 
If I am I would like to come at the last minute and see what games might have last minute openings.
Where are you sentient creatures congregating????

Hunter


----------



## Hunter (Nov 15, 2003)

Sorry double post!
Hunter


----------



## Rel (Nov 15, 2003)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great time!
> I know your all booked up but I would like to know where NC Game Day III is being held exactly?
> If there were openings I would sign up but I am not sure I will be in town at that time.
> If I am I would like to come at the last minute and see what games might have last minute openings.
> ...




We'll be holding the Game Day at the Talley Student Center on the NC State campus in Raleigh.  It's relatively easy to find and rest assured that a map and directions will be posted before too much longer, and well in advance of January 31st.

At this time I'd also like to issue a plea to anyone who might be interested in running a game to please sign up to do so.  We clearly have more folks interested in playing so jump in and I suspect you'll see your game full of eager participants in no time.

One of the guys in my regular gaming group has run games at Cons before and I'm going to try and browbeat him into doing so at NCGDIII too.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> And, by the way, I'm going to check into a local restaurant that has a private room that we could possibly reserve for our "Night Before" dinner.  It is an italian place in Cary that has fantastic food, decent prices and a wide menu selection.  It's also a family owned, non-chain restaurant that I've been going to for close to 20 years.  I of course won't make any final arrangements but that would (in my opinion) be a great setting if we can get enough people to make it feasible.




But can we get a group rate on garlic bread?   

Did ya check into it?


----------



## Rel (Nov 16, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> But can we get a group rate on garlic bread?
> 
> Did ya check into it?




I called but was only able to speak to a hostess who didn't book the private room.  I was out for the rest of the evening so I'll have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey, Ruined One mentioned in the Boston GDay thread that someone needs to bring a camera. I can volunteer mine if someone will perhaps remind me the night before and then give me a call that morning and remind me. I'm not a very... very... uh, what was I talking about?

Also, we need a backup camera volunteer just in case mine goes kaput, or the batteries die (darn energy sucking digital cam), or...


----------



## Rel (Nov 16, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> Also, we need a backup camera volunteer just in case mine goes kaput, or the batteries die (darn energy sucking digital cam), or...




At Game Day I, Quasqueton brought his camera and he was going to do the same for Game Day II but his wife nabbed it for a birthday party.  Speaking of which, I've not seen him in this thread.  If he doesn't show up soon, we should e-mail him.


----------



## Belen (Nov 16, 2003)

*The Fall- Chronicles of Carolina*

For those in my game, I will place this in the files section on the yahoo group as well

An into:

*The Fall- January 2036*

"…and now the top story of the night. Officials at the U.S. Department of Energy have announced that the Sharon-Harris nuclear power facility in Raleigh, NC has been granted permission to begin construction of the first nuclear fusion reactor in history. They have complied with all safety measures, including the construction of a 50 earth and stone wall that completely surrounds the plant. Officials say that this one facility could power the entire southeast for…… oh god….. this just in! A large meteor has impacted the Pacific. Reports indicate a tidal wave approximately one mile high is threatening the entire Pacific Coast…."

From the private journal of Dr. John Packard, Kennedy Space Center- _If only it was one. In a few hours, the first impact will hit the Pacific. Projections show that the damage to nations bordering the ocean will be catastrophic, but the world could still recover from that one impact. Soon, they will find that the meteor is only one part of a much larger rock. Who would have thought that the comet would shatter Ceres or that the debris would head towards us…._

I guess we’re lucky in that it will not all hit at once. While the debris will play merry hell with our satellites, it will take nearly a year for it all to fall and calculations show that the largest pieces should enter a stable orbit. God, the devastation! Civilization cannot, will not survive, but maybe humanity will. If only Congress has not slashed the last appropriations bill. Those power sats could have turned the rocks away…

After the Pacific strike, pieces of rock, some the size of baseballs others houses, peppered the entire Northern Hemisphere. Much of western society collapsed. Even the US with its mighty ability to deal with natural disaster could not begin to deal with the damage and loss of life. It did not take long for the cities to fall into barbarism as the food and water stopped. The South and Midwest of the United States seceded to avoid having to provide relief to the North and West and civil war erupted soon after.

In the Middle East, a brutal war began, and ended, in a few short hours as Israel, India, and Pakistan proved their nuclear capability. Few survived the nuclear exchange to see another meteor devastated the region.

China, too, suffered an attack as the Russians attempted to move south. The Russo-China conflict lasted for a few short months, until a scattering of small meteors ripped into the region.

The final rock fell in late 2036 impacting the Atlantic Ocean. While not as large as the meteor that fell into the Pacific, it had the same effect. In most areas, the ocean spread two, three hundred miles inland. However, the Outer Banks of North Carolina helped alleviate some of energy of that final strike…for a while, Raleigh, was beach front property.

Even so, the rains were incessant, and little sunlight broke lighted the devastated world. And it grew cool on a world gone dark…


----------



## ph34r (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## Jeph (Nov 16, 2003)

Give me a B! _Bee!_
Give me a U! _You!_
Give me a M! _Em!_
Give me a P! _Pe!_

What does that spell?

*BUMP!*


----------



## Quasqueton (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't know if I'll be able to make the game day this time. I'll try, but I probably shouldn't sign up for a game.

Just wanted to chime in on the subject (especially since Rel specifically pointed me here 

Quasqueton


----------



## Rel (Nov 18, 2003)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'll be able to make the game day this time. I'll try, but I probably shouldn't sign up for a game.
> 
> Just wanted to chime in on the subject (especially since Rel specifically pointed me here
> 
> Quasqueton




Well we'll miss you if you can't make it.  Hope you can find a way to join us but don't worry if you can't.  NCGDIV will be just around the corner.


----------



## Henry (Nov 18, 2003)

Y'know, every time I see that _"Norcal Gameday Postponed" _thread at the top, I misread it and get upset. 

BUMP.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 19, 2003)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> Henry, I thought I was the only goof that did that...Oh well.
> 
> Bump also




Me also. Screwy, ain't it?

Anyway, for those in my Feng Shui game, know that Henry has decided to play an Everyman Hero and Hopping Vampire will most likely be portraying an Old Master. (<-- attempt to include actual contect relating to G-Day in post)


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Nov 19, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> The assault rifle will be unlikely in my Sky Galleons of Mars game as it is set in 1889.  However I can offer you the role of any of the following:
> 
> A young Royal Marine Le_f_tenant in charge of his first command and eager to make a name for himself (probably armed with a Lee-Metford bolt action rifle and a Colt single action revolver as a side arm).
> 
> ...




I think I'll go with the "Big-game hunter", if it isn't already claimed that is.


----------



## Rel (Nov 19, 2003)

OK, gang.  I need your attention and opinions once again, cause I'm a' fixin' to do a good bit of talkin'...

I had lunch today with Neal Haggard of Trinoc*coN.  First off, he's a very nice guy and someone who I think would feel at home at any gaming table I've ever sat at.  We discussed the possibilities for some sort of joint venture between the ENWorld NC Game Day and the folks at Trinoc*coN.  What he proposed was this:

They have been able to secure space at Talley for the 31st of January in the Green Room and Brown Room (where NCGDII was held).  As many of you will recall, this is directly adjacent to the Walnut Room that we'll be occupying.  Neal indicated that they will likely try and set things up such that one of those rooms is dedicated to playing various board games and the other will be host to LAN computer games.

The LAN gaming room will be set up as a Bring Your Own Box venue where folks bring their computers from home and can use the table space and (I'm assuming) the network provided by the Trinoc*coN folks to play various games over this network.  My understanding is that there will be no fee for this.

The board gaming room will feature the library of board games that they've been building up and you may check games out of this library for free by leaving your driver's license (if folks younger than 16 are present, I'm sure other arrangements can be made).  Most of the games in this room will be multi-player along the lines of Settlers, Risk or Axis and Allies.  They may also host some "Clix" games and it is possible that there may be a wargame or two in the mix as well.

Any and all ENWorld people who are there for the Game Day would get access to these games under the terms described above.  What Neal would ask in return is if we would host some of their folks for roleplaying in the Walnut Room.  It seems that Trinoc*coN has a fair following of RPGA people and the idea would be to allow for 2-3 tables that would host those sorts of games.  If any of their members would like to participate in the games we've got running, they would need to sign up for them via this thread.  If any of you would like to sign up for their games then we'll figure out a way to do that (I'm not very clear on the proceedures involving the RPGA.  Neal indicated that there is no fee to join but beyond that I don't know what hoops you'd need to jump through.).

Neal has also been conversing with a group known as GAMER that (If I am understanding things correctly) are an NC State based gaming organization.  What, if anything, additional to what I've outlined above, that they would bring to the event is unknown.

So, that's what's on the table.

Now, I've read some comments from folks here who have said things along the lines of "Let's leave things the way they are." or "I don't want the ENWorld gathering to be 'swallowed up' by a larger group."  I am sensitive to those concerns and I promise that I'm not going to agree to anything that is not supported by at least the majority of the folks here.  I sort of fell backwards into the job of organizing the ENWorld NC Game Days; you didn't elect me.  So I'm not going to act unilaterally on this proposal.

First off, let me address what I think are the answers to the concerns above:

The kind of event being proposed by Trinoc*coN will not be happening every NC Game Day (even if we wanted it to).  They are limited in when they can hold such events by their own schedule as well as other Cons scheduled within our general geographic area.  Of the three events each year that we've proposed to hold, only the January date works out with them.  So, even if everybody loves the idea, we're only looking at doing this once a year anyway.  Therefore, in my opinion, I don't think the ENWorld NC Game Days are going to be in danger of losing their identity.

I also understand and agree with the idea that, for many of us, this is primarily a social occasion.  Most of us get the chance to play roleplaying games on a fairly regular basis with our own groups.  We *don't* often get the chance to play with all the other folks of ENWorld.  None of that will change with what is proposed above.  Furthermore, we also have the "pre" and "post" Game Day gatherings at "restaurant to be decided" on Friday (more about that in a minute) and Rock-Ola on Saturday night to interact in an unstructured social environment.  I don't think that if we were to have a couple of tables occupied by fellow gamers (if not ENWorlders) in the capacious Walnut Room along with us that it is going to cramp our social style.

As for the point raised about being trampled or consumed by the larger event, I think this is a valid concern but remember we are going to retain control over who is and isn't going to be in the space we've reserved.  Right now, we are going to be taking up 4 tables in the morning slot and 5 in the afternoon slot, assuming that we have a table running boardgames simultaneous to the roleplaying games.  I've got it on good authority that another ENWorlder GM is about to sign on to run at least one additional game, possibly one in both slots.  That still puts us at a maximum of 6 tables for right now.  I think the Walnut Room can hold at least 8 large tables comfortably and so we've got a bit of surplus.  That said, I want to allow for a bit of vacancy so that if we have any late sign ups and walk-ins that we'll have some room for them to play.

Also with regards to the issue of letting in "strangers", I'll point out that this isn't precisely the case.  At least a couple of the people who would be attending the RPGA games under the Trinoc*coN banner (Jenna3 and her husband Mayhawk) attended the first NC Game Day and got along great with the rest of us.  Some of the people who came last time had posted little or none on the boards prior to attending the Game Day and this was the case with the first Game Day as well.

All of that said, I'm not trying to act as though I've refuted every possible objection to us joining forces with Trinoc*coN for a once-per-year event.  There may be others that I haven't addressed and it may be that you feel that I have not argued away any objections you have raised previously.  If there's anything I didn't cover or you still don't like the idea, please let me know in the next few days.

Now for the benefits I perceive us deriving from such an event (I'm quite sure I'll leave some out here):

Right off the bat I can see that we're currently pretty full in term of space in the games already scheduled.  Even if another game or two opens up, that's likely to still be the case.  If people had the option of playing more board games, LAN gaming or getting in on one of the RPGA games, it might ease our crowding a bit.  Another possibility is to move our board gaming table into their board gaming room and leave the Walnut Room as exclusively RPG territory.

We here at ENWorld are all so darn likeable that any of the Trinoc*coN people who are exposed to us will almost certainly want to join our site   .  That means more traffic and possible donations for Morrus and more local gamers affiliated with ENWorld.  And there's likely to be some crossover in the other direction too.  Maybe you're interested in finding out more about the RPGA or want to play some Clix games with a new group or have been dying to totally own somebody at Quake over the LAN.  Those would be good connections to make.

And that brings me to the biggest potential plus:  Just meeting new gamers.  I'm not kidding when I say that Neal was a very nice guy.  It took us a bit to get down to dicussing the Game Day particulars because we were having a great conversation about gaming in general.  I've met some fantastic people through ENWorld and the Game Days but I'm under no illusions that ENWorld is the only source of great folks who also happen to be gamers of one stripe or another.

So there you have it.  I'm clearly in favor of us trying out a joint Game Day with the Trinoc*coN folks under the plan outlined above.  If we try it and it turns out to not be as much fun then we won't do it again next year.  With us retaining control over what happens in the Walnut Room and occupying the majority of that space, it seems like very little risk for a great deal of potential gain.  But if you feel differently I'm happy to hear and respect your opinion as well.

One final and relatively unimportant matter that needs your comment:

I've spoken to the owner of a local restaurant called Errico's.  It's an Italian place in Cary and it has several things going for it that I think serve our needs for the "Pre-Game Day Get Together".  The food there is excellent and reasonably priced.  You can order an individual meal like a pasta dish or go in together with some friends and get a pizza.  The menu selection should be varied enough to satisfy the vegetarians and the meat lovers.  Most of their customers are local families and therefore the place clears out quite a bit by around 8:00, leaving plenty of space to the likes of us.  Moreover, they have a "back room" that's fairly private and I can arrange to have us sat there.

If we want the private room exclusively for our group then we need 25 people.  I'm doubting that we'll get that many to sign up.  But the owner assured me that if we indicate that our group wants to sit there together that he will put us there and won't book another group to use the private room for that night.  That means that at most we'd have a handful of other patrons joining us in the same room.

If that sounds like you think it would work, please let me know.  I need to call back to make our reservation as soon as I can to save us a slot in the private room.


----------



## Lola (Nov 20, 2003)

I think this plan gets the "Lola stamp of approval" (it looks like a cat, with a phrase in sanskrit encircling it, if you must know)

As for the resturant... if anyone here thinks I'm not claiming a seat for the Friday foodfest, they haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Jon Potter (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't have a stamp, but I'm okay with this as well.

As someone who doesn't get to sit down and play roleplaying games on a regular basis, I'm somewhat hesitant to endorse drawing the focus away to board and computer games. That being said, just because neither of those two activities interest me, that doesn't mean that others won't get jazzed about them AND roleplaying games.

Anyhoo, Rel, for someone who "fell backwards into the job" you're doing great from where I sit.   

Despite Cary's "Bermuda Triangle" effect that seems to strike dead my ability to navigate within the city limits, you can count me in for the Friday evening dinner.


----------



## Ruined (Nov 20, 2003)

I've got a lot of friends involved with the general Trinoc*Con deal, and they're good people  (recall, Jenna3 plays in my Scarred Lands tabletop). I attended the first Con, and it was fun. The only thing that chafed me was that it was either thirty or thirty-five dollars, and it wasn't _that_ much fun. I'm sure there'll be no fees here, however.

As far as the board and computer games go, eh, I'm not really interested. But by all means, let them come and join in the comraderie.

oh and btw, Rel:  Count me in for two at the Friday meal. One for me and roommate.


----------



## Belen (Nov 20, 2003)

Rel,

It sounds good to me.  You can count Christy and I in for the Friday night dinner.  It will be fun to socialize with new people.  You'd be surprised how few people you meet after college ends.  <sigh>  Almost five years now.

In any event, I am technically a member of the RPGA.  I signed up a few years ago to get access to their e-mail lists for local area gamers.  Recruitin' dontcha know!  In any event, the basics of the RPGA is that you play in set worlds where the history advances every so often.  They have a set number of adventures that they run and people get to play their characters over time.  (The only way to advance them is toe run a legal RPGA scneario).  I was never really into it because of their rules.

In any event, they are usually nice people and I see no reason we could not let them have a couple of tables.  As you mentioned, it is a great way to meet new gamers and it would be really good to get the EnWorld name out.  And we may get them to come to later game days too.

Dave


----------



## Henry (Nov 20, 2003)

Sounds like a good plan to me!

Based on what you've related, Rel, it sounds like there wouldn't be any reason NOT to -- good folks, more gamers, and they've already got the space adjacent squared away!

One more thing: I'm assuming they've done the "bring your own computer" before, but just in case, when you talk to him again: Do they have some sort of disclaimer that _"if you catch a virus, it's not our fault?"_ or instead a plan to do a virus sweep on each PC that hooks up? I just wouldn't want them (or us by association) to get blindsided and legally blamed for some yutz with a worm active on his box hooking up and sharing the love.

I'm definitely in!


----------



## Belen (Nov 20, 2003)

Woo hoo!  New sig!  

No one has joined the group in a while.  Come on folks!


----------



## Rel (Nov 20, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> One more thing: I'm assuming they've done the "bring your own computer" before, but just in case, when you talk to him again: Do they have some sort of disclaimer that _"if you catch a virus, it's not our fault?"_ or instead a plan to do a virus sweep on each PC that hooks up? I just wouldn't want them (or us by association) to get blindsided and legally blamed for some yutz with a worm active on his box hooking up and sharing the love.




Hmm.  Good point.  I'll mention this to Neal.

It sounds like we've got at least 8 folks confirmed for the Friday "Pre-Play-Pasta-Party" already.  If we can get that number up to 25, we get the private room all to ourselves.  If not, we will still get the private room, but maybe not all to ourselves.

Bring a friend!

And I almost forgot to mention one of the other cool things about this restaurant.  It's in the same shopping center as the Fallen Orc Games store.  He's open (I think) until 10:00 on Fridays.  So if you need any last minute gaming supplies for the Game Day you can just stroll over to the store while we're at dinner.

Oh and Henry:  If you want to swing by my place on your way into town like you did last time, you're more than welcome.  The restaurant is much closer to here than the Applebees was last time (though further from Togamario's).


----------



## Belen (Nov 20, 2003)

Rel,

I know that Christy and I are looking forward to it.  It will be nice to meet everyone and who knows what will happen, maybe some new gaming groups will form.

Dave


----------



## Henry (Nov 20, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> Oh and Henry:  If you want to swing by my place on your way into town like you did last time, you're more than welcome.  The restaurant is much closer to here than the Applebees was last time (though further from Togamario's).




I thought the Applebee's was pretty close, but BONUS!  Even better!

I'll get back to you on the offer - thanks! I have to see if T.M. will be off of work and able to join, first. If so, I'll probably hook up with him first, or at least make sure he knows where Errico's is, and we'll head out in the same car. I'll find out soon.


----------



## Belen (Nov 20, 2003)

Anyone else want to hit 200 posts today?

Also, could you guys point me to a company with good modern minis?

Dave


----------



## Andy Kitkowski (Nov 20, 2003)

*Hey all!*

Hey everyone- Andy Kitkowski here. Thanks Jeph for bringing the next NCGD to my attention.  I've been wanting to come to one of these for a while now, but have been two busy with work and side stuff to come.

I'm still iffy about this one: Everything about it is screaming "You're free this time! Go to it!", but the only problem is that January 31st is my birthday, and I don't know what my wife/friends have in store for that day. 

Anyway, If I CAN come, I'll probably run a couple pick-up games of some RPG or another: Either *Dread*, My own game I'm playtesting now (*Kyuseisha*: Think Mad Max meets Dynasty Warriors).  Or, just to match the d20 vibe, maybe a little BESM d20 action.  But, again, It'll be pick-ups: Just in case I can't make it, or if others suddenly join, etc.

I dig the vibe of the upcoming NCGD-Trinoc cooperative for this one event.  I'm in charge of the Non-RPGA RPG portion of the gaming events at Trinoc-Con next year (which amounts to doing a lot of straightening chairs, area planning, event coordination and the like: Neal's the "real man" when it comes to overall gaming planning at the con- and as earlier stated, he IS a really nice guy), and think that setting up a meet like this would be really cool for both groups: We get to throw in some games that may interest you guys (board games, etc), widen the audience a little, and will hopefully:

A) Get some more RPG folks onto the EnWorld forums.
B) Get some more folks to check out Trinoc-Con.

Personally, I'm a big RPGNet whore (and The Forge as well), but getting people together for local events is really hard with those forums- Most people are scattered all over the place.  I think what you've got going on here is really friggin cool (even if it's just "See the people behind the avatars on this board"). You guys are really coordinated and vocal, and I hope that I can come join in on the fun.

Anyway, just wanted to stick my head in and say hi (and thanks again to Jeph). If I come, I'll be bringing some gaming goodness, and if not, I wish eveyone who goes a fun time.

-Andy


----------



## Jeph (Nov 20, 2003)

Andy Kitkowski said:
			
		

> Anyway, If I CAN come, I'll probably run a couple pick-up games of some RPG or another: Either *Dread*, My own game I'm playtesting now (*Kyuseisha*: Think Mad Max meets Dynasty Warriors).  Or, just to match the d20 vibe, maybe a little BESM d20 action.  But, again, It'll be pick-ups: Just in case I can't make it, or if others suddenly join, etc.




Damn. Teach me to book my schedule early.   

Hope to see you there,
--Jeff


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Nov 21, 2003)

Well, I'm just coming out from under a 32 page research paper to see a whole lotta activity! 

It's good to see that the Trinoc*coN thing looks like it will work, and I'd be happy to lend some of our space, as long as we have enough. I remember a few last minute games opening up last time. But, that's neither here nor there, it sounds like the event will be a big blast.

Oh, and sign myself and DMsGirl up for dinner!

On an unrelated note, I'm still waiting for FFG to release Grimm. If that falls through, I should be getting my coupon for Four Color to Fantasy Revised any day now and I'm thinking Super Kids! 

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## D&D Bob (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey Baron Alaric... Is there any chance you have room for three more players in your Call of Cuthulu game. I was about to register for it when my sister and my friend who happened to be in the room at the same time asked if I would request for them too. (Dorifran and Olorin84) That's it, thanks.


----------



## Clueless (Nov 21, 2003)

Count me and Shemeska for the pre-game dinner thingie too! 
We had a lot of fun last time and are looking forwards to more. That and I'm getting to taunt Shemmie about the Shadowrun game. 

Re: the con being at the same place, same time. If they've already scheduled the rooms well - it's better to say yea then to say nea and growl at our neighbors all day right?  That and I think most of our concerns about beign swallowed up have been addressed. So it's all good to go! Looking forwards to it!


----------



## Rel (Nov 21, 2003)

Well it sounds like we're up to at least 12 folk for the dinner at Errico's.  I encourage folks who haven't already to let us know if they'll be attending that.  We had a great time last time and I think this one will be even better.

Just a note, I'll be going out of town later this afternoon and won't be back until Sunday night.  So stay out of trouble and understand that there might not be any schedule updates for a couple of days unless Henry has time.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 21, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> Well it sounds like we're up to at least 12 folk for the dinner at Errico's. I encourage folks who haven't already to let us know if they'll be attending that. We had a great time last time and I think this one will be even better.



I'll be there for dinner. 

There is also a small possibility of a friend riding down with me for the game day. I won't know for sure until much closer to January, so don't count him in yet. 

Rich


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Nov 23, 2003)

*Whoo!*

Grimm hits stores Monday! I'm going to call around to the gaming stores and see if anyone will have it on the shelves by then.  If anyone is stocking it, I should have a copy by Monday evening.

Sweet 



Oh...and bump.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks for the "bumps" while I've been gone, guys.  I'll tell you what, if I needed a reason why I'm glad to be a North Carolinian, I couldn't find a better one than the little slice of heaven that I visited this weekend.  It's a place called "Powderhorn Mountain".  My wife and I stayed in a great little cabin with a view of the mountains right outside our windows.  We drove to this great place on the mountain to go hiking on Saturday (I got to drive my truck through a river for the first time!).  Had a little lunch by a secluded waterfall, raced pine cones down the creek and talk about the sheer hell I'm going to put the players in my weekly 3E game through.

Sweet.   

If you ever get a chance to go up there, don't miss it.  Beautiful doesn't begin to describe it.

Now, back to planning our next Game Day...


----------



## Templetroll (Nov 24, 2003)

My wife and I will be there for dinner the night before.  Not sure about the after game fun as I have to be at work the next day.


----------



## Belen (Nov 25, 2003)

Almost forgot!

Join the yahoo group!  Get a virtual cookie!  Link is in the sig.

 :/B


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 25, 2003)

Henry-

Are you going to be using PreGen characters for the AU game, or should we roll up our own? Any idea what classes/races you are going to have?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 25, 2003)

Baron Alaric-

Same question as above. Are you going to have PreGen characters for the CoC game or do we bring our own?


----------



## Henry (Nov 25, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Henry-
> 
> Are you going to be using PreGen characters for the AU game, or should we roll up our own? Any idea what classes/races you are going to have?




I will be creating pre-gens for the scenario; I'm also planning to keep them secret until the day of the event, because I want to give those at the event a chance to look through all the choices, instead of getting to the event, and having those who keep up with the thread getting first choice. 

I am making the character sheets myself instead of relying on the various AU offerings, because none of the released sheets to date suit me - they drown the user with a lot of info one may not necessarily need for a demo game. That way, I can emphasize the differences, and play down the math.

Also, I haven't finalized the pre-gens, but am focusing on a balanced party that showcases some of the more "cool" features of Monte's game; Expect a fully-grown Giant and a pint-sized totem warrior, as well as most of the casting classes.

I have one question, however, open to Anyone, regardless of whether you are playing in this game: The totem warrior will have a pet. A BIG one. *How many people think that playing the totem warrior's animal as their main character (a creature with as much combat ability as most of the fighters) would be an interesting option? Or would it suck?*

In any event, I will have the pet played by someone other than the warrior (a hint I picked up from Pkitty concerning familiars) but was wondering if it was sufficient roleplaying challenge to someone besides me (since I'm biased)?


----------



## Rel (Nov 25, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *How many people think that playing the totem warrior's animal as their main character (a creature with as much combat ability as most of the fighters) would be an interesting option? Or would it suck?*




I don't really think it would "suck".  My only reservation is that one of the main reasons that I so eagerly jumped at the chance to be in your AU game (aside from the fact that all indications are that you're a great GM) is to try out one of the cool new race/class combos of that setting.  That being the case, I'd prefer not to wind up playing some sort Animal Companion that largely lacked those features.

As far as you keeping the characters a secret until Game Day, that's fine by me.  One less thing I need to think about until I'm actually there having the fun.  I'll try and read up on a few of the various rules (especially about spellcasting) in advance so that I'm ready to roll with whatever character comes my way.

And, by the way, you're not the only person who's adopted P-kitty's rule about familiars and animal companions.  Last night the party Wizard asked his familiar to keep a watch out on some potential enemies.  I looked to the player to his left and said, "And what does the weasel think about that idea?"  He replied, "You want me to stand watch, by myself, in the dark, against Spider People?  I don't think so, boss."


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 25, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> I will be creating pre-gens for the scenario; I'm also planning to keep them secret until the day of the event, because I want to give those at the event a chance to look through all the choices, instead of getting to the event, and having those who keep up with the thread getting first choice. )



That's cool. I've got no problems with it. I just saw discusion about some of the other games and thought it was worth asking. 



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> I have one question, however, open to Anyone, regardless of whether you are playing in this game: The totem warrior will have a pet. A BIG one. *How many people think that playing the totem warrior's animal as their main character (a creature with as much combat ability as most of the fighters) would be an interesting option? Or would it suck?*)



While I don't think it would suck, it wouldn't be my first (or even 2nd) choice for my main character. But some people might really enjoy it. I've played with a person who LOVED getting to summon giant animals with his druid and then play them during combat.

I just realized this was post #666. I hope thats not a sign...


----------



## Henry (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks, CL and Rel. You bring up a good point - it IS kinda like going to a car dealership test drive, and having choice between either a Honda Accord, or a Dodge Viper. 

By the way, for all who ARE going to be in my AU game, a REALLY good document to read is at

http://www.montecook.com/images/Quick_Reference_Guide.rtf 

Beware, as it is a 1 megabyte download. Probably the best two-page summary of the AU rules I've yet seen, short of making my own.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 25, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> By the way, for all who ARE going to be in my AU game, a REALLY good document to read is at
> 
> http://www.montecook.com/images/Quick_Reference_Guide.rtf
> 
> Beware, as it is a 1 megabyte download. Probably the best two-page summary of the AU rules I've yet seen, short of making my own.



 Thanks! Thats a great rules summary. A printout of that is going to go into my copy of the rulebook.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 27, 2003)

Happy Turkey Day NC GamerS!!!-(and Virginia too  )

Hunter


----------



## Rel (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the bumps keeping us from falling into obscurity, guys.

I met with the Trinocon folks last night and have a bit of further info:

The whole event will be referred to by the same name we've been using:  North Carolina Game Day.  Right now it seems like the total roster of events will be like this:

Blue Room - Electronic gaming including X-Box console games and the Bring Your Own Box LAN gaming.  If you're interested in the latter of those events, post about it in this thread.  Neal is watching the thread (Hi Neal!) and can relay that on to John (who's last name I didn't catch) who is coordinating this part of the Game Day.  There will be a limited number of spots for the LAN gaming (looking like somewhere between 12 and 20) so I think they need a head-count of those interested.

Brown Room - Board games of all types.  ENWorlders wishing to play board games are welcome to do so in here.  As I previously mentioned, there will be a "Game Library" and you can check out a game using your drivers license.  If you particularly like any of the games they've got, somebody will be on hand for you to order these games from.  Also located in this room will be a table or two featuring some snack foods and drinks.  You can purchase this stuff here rather than have to schlep down to the store on the first floor of the Student Center if you like.  It sounds likely that there will also be bagels here so we don't have to send somebody out to Brueggers in the cold January morning.

Walnut Room - This is where all of the ENWorld RPG's will be held and we will also have three tables set up for RPGA games.  Anybody who wants to play in the RPGA games needs to let it be known so that we can put you in touch with Jenna (who attended the first NC Game Day), the RPGA coordinator for Trinocon.  The schedule for those games will be a bit different than our own because the RPGA requires 4 hour slots.  That schedule will be:

9:00-1:00 First game slot
1:00-1:30 Lunch break
1:30-5:30 Second game slot
5:30-6:00 Dinner break
6:00-10:00 Third game slot

Here's my final analysis of what the larger format of the NC Game Day is going to mean for us ENWorlders:

It's going to be a "Good Thing".  If folks want to go in and play a bit of X-Box during the breaks, they can.  We'll have access to a larger selection of board games for those who want to participate in that.  There will be snack foods and drinks available close by for decent prices.  There will be extra people on hand for the pickup games that always seem to happen.  Anybody who wants to try out the RPGA games will have a chance to do so.  And mostly there will just be more people around who share our hobby.  These are people with whom we have a lot in common and who knows, maybe a new game group might be formed.  You never know.

Balance that with the downsides:  There are none.  At very worst, we'll actually come close to filling up the Walnut room instead of having tons of empty space where nothing is happening.  It may be a bit tougher to hear those great quotes at the adjacent tables ("How do the zombies pay the rent?") so we need to take good notes.   

One last thing:  I want to make the reservation for Errico's Restaurant in the next couple of days.  If you haven't already noted your intentions to attend, please do so.  So far it sounds like we're going to have at least 14 people.

I'm planning to set the reservation time for 7:00.  One reason for this is that it will allow my wife and daughter to come by for a few minutes to meet some of you wonderful people before they've got to head home for the bedtime ritual.  I encourage anybody else with non-gaming spouses or significant others who would like to come to feel free to do so.  The food is excellent and the people are nice (as long as you can stomach a bunch of gamer-speak).  So let me know about that.

Let's see now, just two more months we have to bump this thing before Game Day!


----------



## Henry (Dec 2, 2003)

Let's see now, what's that phrase again?...

Oh, yeah.

Hoody-Hoo!

or something like that.

Sounds awesome! TogaM. better get off work for this one, because he's going to be kicking himself if he doesn't!

Good work, Rel, Jenna, Neal and anybody else I'm missing!


----------



## LGodamus (Dec 3, 2003)

yay


----------



## Jeph (Dec 3, 2003)

Awesome. We get to steal their food.


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Dec 3, 2003)

i can bring settlers and carcasonne for anyone who doesnt have anything to do in the day.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 3, 2003)

jeez, am I _always_ the last one to see these things? 

If it weren't for jeff I'd be a lost cause, and _never_ find these things.

seems almost all the games are filled except for code monkey's game.

I may run one, but I have no idea what I'd do and I'm a procrastinator so don't count on me.


As for Code Monkey's grimm game, do we have to know how to play?


----------



## Henry (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi, Corlon! Long time no see!



			
				Corlon said:
			
		

> As for Code Monkey's grimm game, do we have to know how to play?





heck no! After all, Code monkey's just picking up the game this month!  You know d20, so this should probably come as a snap - or as much of one as any d20 game you've never played before.

See you there!


----------



## Corlon (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll have to find this thread early next time and get dibs in one of your games   

Well, I'll take a slot in Code Monkey's Game.  It sounds cool.


----------



## Henry (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey, for anyone in Codemonkey's game (assuming CM that you are indeed still running through with the Grimm rules), Rob Vaughn from Horizon just posted a link to character pregen's for the Grimm game!

Looks like a lot of fun, people! I would say I envy you, but I'll be sitting waving across the room as I kick major hindquarters in Jeph's Feng Shui Game... 

http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/PDF/pregengrimmchar.pdf


----------



## LGodamus (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for the link big Hen...


----------



## wolfen (Dec 5, 2003)

Would like to attend the dinner at Errico's.  Maybe my wife, too, but it depends on her mood 

Is any of this juicy info, including pre/post dinners, going to be posted on the NCGameday yahoogroup website?

wolfen


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Dec 5, 2003)

GRIMM ROCKS! Ok, I just got the (slightly damp) book in the mail today, and it looks really, really cool. I'm not finished reading it yet, but character and adventure concepts are already coming to me.  I don't think that anyone familiar with d20 will have a problem picking up the rules, since they have been distilled to a really basic set. I'll try to set up a password protected area on my website for my players so that they can browse through some of the rules beforehand. An actual game description should be in the works fairly soon as well.

I'm probably going to approach the game from a "You just got dropped into this weird fairy-tale landscape and you have no idea what is going on," so we can work through the rules incrementally as we play. Therefore, there is no need for you to buy the rulebook, it'll just preserve the surprise of what your character can do.

Oh, and Rel I'm pretty sure that upper Talley closes at 9pm, so I'm not so sure the RPGA games can run until 10pm. I know that we have never really been "kicked out" at 9pm, but I'd like to keep out of trouble with the staff if at all possible, since I reserve space at Talley on a regular basis. If I'm wrong on the end time, then it's not a problem. I'll double check it tomorrow.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Dec 5, 2003)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Oh, and Rel I'm pretty sure that upper Talley closes at 9pm, so I'm not so sure the RPGA games can run until 10pm. I know that we have never really been "kicked out" at 9pm, but I'd like to keep out of trouble with the staff if at all possible, since I reserve space at Talley on a regular basis. If I'm wrong on the end time, then it's not a problem. I'll double check it tomorrow.
> 
> NCSUCodeMonkey




I asked Neil about this very specifically at our meeting and he seemed positive that the student center was open until 1:00 AM.  It could be that he was getting info about the SC in general and not about the upper floors.  I'll make sure this gets to his attention.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 5, 2003)

*senseless bump*
Now that that's taken care of... I'm starting to wish I could be in more than one place at once. I *like* that idea of being dumped in a fairytale world... but I'm gonna be in CoC or running at the time so... ack. 

Speaking of CoC - Gm tag for me on that? You need character now or later?

As for Shadowrun - for my players. An SR site is under development right now, which will have setting info, some rules review, contact info and the like, as well as pre-gen characters. If you do NOT want to use a pregen character get it to me like *posthaste* so I don't waste time building the characters up!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 6, 2003)

Bumpity bump bump

Well, we were down to page 4...


----------



## Raven_Khazundam (Dec 8, 2003)

*REL:ADD ARCANA UNEARTHED GAME, "I'm not Going in There"*

Add for 6 slots.

Characters will be provided by myself for the players.


----------



## Henry (Dec 8, 2003)

Raven, as the other AU DM, Let me say Welcome Aboard! 

One question: Which slot do your wish to run - morning or afternoon? It looks like morning might be preferable, but I'll let Rel tell us if he thinks we'd have enough room for five afternoon tables, plus the RPGA events.


----------



## Rel (Dec 8, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Raven, as the other AU DM, Let me say Welcome Aboard!
> 
> One question: Which slot do your wish to run - morning or afternoon? It looks like morning might be preferable, but I'll let Rel tell us if he thinks we'd have enough room for five afternoon tables, plus the RPGA events.




I don't think that 5 slots in the PM game will be a problem but I'll find out from Raven before we put it in the schedule.  This shouldn't be too hard since he's in my weekly game group.


----------



## Rel (Dec 10, 2003)

Raven_Khazundam said:
			
		

> Add for 6 slots.
> 
> Characters will be provided by myself for the players.




I'm pleased to announce another game has opened up.  Raven's AU game will be in the morning and there are 6 juicy open slots sitting there for the taking.  Get em' while they're hot!


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 10, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm pleased to announce another game has opened up.  Raven's AU game will be in the morning and there are 6 juicy open slots sitting there for the taking.  Get em' while they're hot!




Sign me up! I haven't tried AU, but I'd love to give it a go.


----------



## Rel (Dec 10, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Sign me up! I haven't tried AU, but I'd love to give it a go.




Done and done!


----------



## Surielle Moonshade (Dec 10, 2003)

Please sign me up for the new AU game.  Please!  Please!

I play in RuinedOne's regular Scarred Lands game and he is the one who recommended the game to me. 

Thanks.  =)

Surielle Moonshade


----------



## smetzger (Dec 10, 2003)

Dang, looks like lots of players and DMs in the triangle.  

I look forward to meeting some of you guys when I move down to Fayetteville this summer.  

*:> Scott


----------



## Rel (Dec 10, 2003)

Surielle Moonshade said:
			
		

> I play in RuinedOne's regular Scarred Lands game and he is the one who recommended the game to me.




Well, in that case, we'll let you in.   

Dropping RuinedOne's name in any conversation gets you some street cred in my book.   

And smetzger, I greatly look forward to meeting you too, Mr. "God of the Feat Polls"!  You should be here in plenty of time to catch NCGDV in September.  And I know there are at least a few past attendees who were from Fayetteville so maybe we can hook you up with some of them.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 10, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> Dropping RuinedOne's name in any conversation gets you some street cred in my book.




Woo hoo!  I've got clout!


----------



## Belen (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey all!

I posted a short bio through the yahoo group.  Please feel free to read and ridicule to your heart's content.    

Dave


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Dec 11, 2003)

For those of you in my Grimm group waiting for more information about the system and the adventure, all I can tell you right now is that I will get to it as soon as I can. Currently, I'm studying for final exams when not sleeping off the flu. After finals I have the GRE. Unfortunately, it looks like it will be after Christmas before I can really start to dish out some details. From the basic design of Grimm itself, I can say that the game will focus on roleplaying and general goofiness. It will not be very combat intensive, but will instead try to illuminate the nifty keen things that are specific to Grimm itself.


NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Henry (Dec 11, 2003)

Good luck on the exams, 'Monkey, and I hope you feel better soon.



...Oh, yeah, and don't come near me!


----------



## Corlon (Dec 11, 2003)

three questions...

Does raven's AU game still have slots?
if so
Is AU a system extremely like a D20 game I"m currently familiar with?
and if so
Could I play without full knowledge of the game, or would you rather have experienced characters?

many if so's...


----------



## Henry (Dec 11, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> three questions...
> 
> Does raven's AU game still have slots?
> if so Is AU a system extremely like a D20 game I"m currently familiar with? and if so Could I play without full knowledge of the game, or would you rather have experienced characters?
> ...




I can't answer the third question, but I can answer the first two:

1) According to the first page schedule (shame on you for not looking! ) there are four slots left. You want me to schedule you now? 

2)It's most like D&D. Over at http://www.montecook.com/images/Quick_Reference_Guide.rtf there is a quick ref sheet (2 pages) that skims the most important differences between Arcana Unearthed and D&D. It's well worth the download.


----------



## SquidSonata (Dec 11, 2003)

*Availability?*

Hi

Longtime lurker (and infrequent poster) who's changed handles several times.  I live in Apex and would be interested in joining a game.  This thread is 10 pages long, so I'm not sure what the current schedule/availibility is.  Of the games listed, I've only played 3.0 but I've either got the book or read all of the other systems.  I bought CoC the day it came out and I would love to get in a game, but I'm not picky.  If name-dropping helps  , if NCSUcodemonkey is who I think he is, I've played in one of his games previously.

Thanks!


----------



## Henry (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome, Squid!

The schedule is on the first page in the very first (or second?) post, and is currently up to date. Let us know what you would like to sign up for, and we'll be glad to have you!

Also be aware that we are throwing this particular Gameday in tandem with TrinoCon, so there will also be some Computer Gaming, XBox Gaming, Board Gaming, and some RPGA events going on as well. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 11, 2003)

_Edit:_ Henry beat me to the reply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope to see you at the Gameday!


----------



## Corlon (Dec 11, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> I can't answer the third question, but I can answer the first two:
> 
> 1) According to the first page schedule (shame on you for not looking! ) there are four slots left. You want me to schedule you now?




well, I did look, but my name isn't signed up for Matt's grimm campaign (so more people might be signed up for raven's than I think), I thought I said I would take a slot, maybe I didn't, but whatever.


----------



## Rel (Dec 11, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> well, I did look, but my name isn't signed up for Matt's grimm campaign (so more people might be signed up for raven's than I think), I thought I said I would take a slot, maybe I didn't, but whatever.




I added you to both those games, Corlon.  I am pretty sure that Raven won't mind a newbie AU player since he's a newbie AU GM.  I think he's going to test out his module on our game group though and if he kills my character, I'll e-mail you some spoilers that might help.  That way you'll feel more experienced.

I am of course kidding about last part.  Raven would never kill my character (I'm his regular DM right now).


----------



## SquidSonata (Dec 11, 2003)

Ahhh...I did not realise that that was the master list.  I'm on it now.

Quick question--are inexperienced players in a system allowed?  

Looking through, can I get on a waiting list for the AM d20 modern game?  What about the PM CoC (it's labeled 'More Players', but I'm not sure what that signifies)?  I'd love to try Feng Shui (read it, but never played).  Are there secret negotiations to hold an AM Feng Shui session?


----------



## LGodamus (Dec 12, 2003)

jan 31 cannot arrive early enough...


----------



## Henry (Dec 12, 2003)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> jan 31 cannot arrive early enough...




Yes, in a rather strange way, what with all the stuff that's been added, I'm looking forward to the Gameday more than I'm looking forward to Christmas day...


----------



## LGodamus (Dec 12, 2003)

I hardly ever look forward to christmas, but gaming...thats different


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Dec 12, 2003)

i want in on ravens AU game in the AM.


----------



## Rel (Dec 12, 2003)

Hopping Vampire said:
			
		

> i want in on ravens AU game in the AM.




You got it.

SquidSonata (great name by the way   ), the "More Players?" addenda to the CoC game is actually a request to the good Baron to let me know if he wants more than 4 players in the game.  He posts here very infrequently and if anybody else knows how to get in touch with him, I'd be obliged if you'd point him in our direction.  I suspect that he will be willing to take more than 4 given the sometimes rather sizable body count that you can rack up in CoC.

Right now we don't have any sort of official "waiting list" but it seems like it would be a trivial matter to add a list of folks beneath the game who are waiting in case somebody else drops out.  Anyone have any objections to me doing that?

And for LGodamus and Henry:  If you're not looking forward to Christmas, try having some kids*.  I used to be exhausted and often grumpy by the end of the day because I felt like I had to visit my mother, my father, my wife's parents, my friends and go to a Christmas Carol Sing Along at the home of another friend, all in the same day.  Then we had our daughter and we said, "Screw all this running around.  We're staying home and having fun."  Now my parents know that if they want to see the granddaughter on Christmas day, they'll be coming to my house where I'll be wearing pajamas, sipping a mug of coffee and paging through my latest gaming books while my 2 year old plays in the wrapping paper and mountain of toys on the floor.

Kids make the holidays more fun and there's nothing like having an incredibly cute, 2 year old hostage when you want to dictate the events of Christmas day.

*Actually if this is the only reason you'd consider having kids, perhaps it would be better to just spend some extra money on yourself around the holidays and let that be what makes the season more worth looking forward to.  It's cheaper than paying for college.   

Regardless, I'm totally excited about the next Game Day and rather pleased that we'll only have to wait a tad over 2 months for the one after that!


----------



## LGodamus (Dec 12, 2003)

gah, Rel why is everyone wanting me to have kids..you , my mom, and my fiancee.....will it never end?


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Dec 12, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> He posts here very infrequently and if anybody else knows how to get in touch with him, I'd be obliged if you'd point him in our direction.




Will do.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Rel (Dec 12, 2003)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> gah, Rel why is everyone wanting me to have kids..you , my mom, and my fiancee.....will it never end?




We just want you to have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Henry (Dec 12, 2003)

There is something to be said about seeing Christmas again through the eyes of a little one... I've thought about it occasionally...

...but then I see my sister's children in their teenage years, and it all vanishes.


----------



## Henry (Dec 12, 2003)

There is something to be said about seeing Christmas again through the eyes of a little one... I've thought about it occasionally...

...but then I see my sister's children in their teenage years, and it all vanishes.


----------



## loball (Dec 13, 2003)

*Dang, go away for a couple of months, and look what happens...*

Man, go away for a couple of months, and the world goes crazy!

OK, so I've been a little distracted  Fortunately, bloodymage pinged me to let me know NCGD3 was happening.....

So, is there a current schedule somewhere?  I was looking on the first page, and it looks like that one hasn't been updated in a month, and may be out of date.  I'd be interested in jumping in to a couple of games, if there's still space.


----------



## Henry (Dec 13, 2003)

loball said:
			
		

> Man, go away for a couple of months, and the world goes crazy!
> 
> OK, so I've been a little distracted  Fortunately, bloodymage pinged me to let me know NCGD3 was happening.....




Hi, loball! Much as we'd love to have you, this thread's for the North Carolina Gameday.  Am I correct from your location assuming you want the NorCal gameday thread? Bloodymage is in charge of that one.

If it IS the Northern California Gameday you want, that one's here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=71600


----------



## loball (Dec 13, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Hi, loball! Much as we'd love to have you, this thread's for the North Carolina Gameday.  Am I correct from your location assuming you want the NorCal gameday thread? Bloodymage is in charge of that one.
> 
> If it IS the Northern California Gameday you want, that one's here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=71600




d'oh.    

Sorry for the bandwidth waste.  Thanks for the clarification.  Have fun at the NCGD...


----------



## SquidSonata (Dec 13, 2003)

If waiting lists are alright, please put me down for the AM D20 Modern game and the PM CoC game.  

If waiting lists are not alright, put me down for the AM AU game and the PM Grimm game.  

Thanks.


----------



## Rel (Dec 13, 2003)

loball said:
			
		

> d'oh.
> 
> Sorry for the bandwidth waste.  Thanks for the clarification.  Have fun at the NCGD...




Damn.  I was thinking that our event was becoming so popular that it was drawing folks in from the left coast!  Oh well.

Squid, I'm going to wait list you for the games you were wanting.  If there's any last minute cancellations, you get dibs on those slots.


----------



## LGodamus (Dec 14, 2003)

well Rel, I appreciate the holiday cheer..


----------



## Corlon (Dec 14, 2003)

I guess currently the ultimate christmas gift for me is midterms over and a two week vacation.

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## Templetroll (Dec 14, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> I have one question, however, open to Anyone, regardless of whether you are playing in this game: The totem warrior will have a pet. A BIG one. *How many people think that playing the totem warrior's animal as their main character (a creature with as much combat ability as most of the fighters) would be an interesting option? Or would it suck?*
> 
> In any event, I will have the pet played by someone other than the warrior (a hint I picked up from Pkitty concerning familiars) but was wondering if it was sufficient roleplaying challenge to someone besides me (since I'm biased)?




My daughter has played various animals that are intelligent and usually spellcasters of one kind or another.  She has had horrid luck with regular characters.  She loves to react and roleplay the proper behavior of the animals with the heightened intelligence to modify it.  Her sorcerer owl was crafty and made good use of silent movement and attacks that the foe could not be certain came from her; her druidic sabre-toothed tiger is a hoot to be with, with serious _attitude_!  She also likes to play against expectations, recently she had one of the party members buy her a sheep, not to rip into as a meal but as a pet!  It's her animal friend, so she has someone else to talk to other than the party members.

I'd get a kick out of playing something like that, it would be a challange and perfect for a Game Day.  Others probably would also.


----------



## Henry (Dec 15, 2003)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> My daughter has played various animals that are intelligent and usually spellcasters of one kind or another.  She has had horrid luck with regular characters.  She loves to react and roleplay the proper behavior of the animals with the heightened intelligence to modify it.  Her sorcerer owl was crafty and made good use of silent movement and attacks that the foe could not be certain came from her; her druidic sabre-toothed tiger is a hoot to be with, with serious _attitude_!  She also likes to play against expectations, recently she had one of the party members buy her a sheep, not to rip into as a meal but as a pet!  It's her animal friend, so she has someone else to talk to other than the party members.
> 
> I'd get a kick out of playing something like that, it would be a challange and perfect for a Game Day.  Others probably would also.




Thanks, T. My final answer is to have all 7 characters ready to go; if someone feels like not playing anything complicated, one option will be to let them play the 4-feet tall wolverine (oops - wasn't supposed to let that slip! ) as their main character; otherwise, I'll get whoever feels bold enough to roleplay the animal companion. 



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> I was thinking that our event was becoming so popular that it was drawing folks in from the left coast! Oh well.




With phrases like that, I've got to ask you what you listen to on the radio, sometime.


----------



## Rel (Dec 15, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> With phrases like that, I've got to ask you what you listen to on the radio, sometime.




We'll have to handle that in person, Henry.  I can't very well go talking politics and get the bloody Game Day thread locked, can I?     I'll only say that one of my best friends lives in Cali, refers to it as "the left coast" and did NOT vote for the current governor.  I was thinking it was common parlance.


----------



## Lola (Dec 18, 2003)

Page 7... shame! SHAME! 

oh, and BUMP!


----------



## Belen (Dec 19, 2003)

Lola,

It looks like your bump attempt failed.  Third page again!  bump!

Oh...


Merry Christmas folks!

Dave


----------



## LGodamus (Dec 20, 2003)

yeah no kiddin...bump


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 21, 2003)

Not quite third page, but awful close. Bump...

See everyone in about a month. Have a great holiday and happy new year!


----------



## BaronAlaric (Dec 21, 2003)

*Bad news about my CoC game*

Hey all,

Matt let me know there were some questions about the CoC game.  Sorry it's taken me so long to respond.  I've been in the hospital and having connectivity problems.  The good news is I'll be home by Christmas, and my computer is fixed.  

The bad news is that I'll be back in for surgery sometime in the first half of January.  Based on that, I expect my mobility to still be severely limited by the time Game Day gets here.  I'm going to have to postpone my game until the spring Game Day.  I promise I'll make it up to you then.

Please go ahead and sell my seat in the Shadowrun game, too.  If I'm sufficiently mobile, I might drop by Saturday night dinner and hear about all the fun, but I'll have to play that by ear.  Everybody have a great time for me, and I'll see you all again at the spring Game Day.  Meanwhile, I'll be lurking...

BaronAlaric


----------



## LGodamus (Dec 21, 2003)

well crud, I hope you get to feelin better Baron...good luck with the surgery


----------



## Toras (Dec 21, 2003)

Hope you get well soon Baron.

Please sign me up for Raven's AU game.  
Question for the GM, will you be doing pregen, or do we need to make characters for that.

Since the COC game has been rescheduled, I decided to throw my GM hat into the ring.  I know very few of you have any idea who I am, but I figure it couldn't hurt to offer.  Looking for at most 5-6 players for the game.

Idea 1:  God-like  "D-Day: Omaha, Bloody Omaha"
-Characters would be pregenerated
-Intro to a very rich system
-High Casuality fun for everybody

Idea 2: Deadlands Game "Return to the Alamo"
-Characters can either be created or pregen.
-Popular system, fun mechanics
-Zombies (Always fun)

Idea 3: Werewolf 3rd ed ("Wolves go to Town: New York")
-White wolf really hasn't been represented here yet
-Characters can be created, I will have extras for those new to the system.

So what say all of you.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that you won't be able to make it, Baron. Hope everything goes well, and you can at least make it for dinner to say hello.


----------



## Rel (Dec 21, 2003)

Toras said:
			
		

> Hope you get well soon Baron.
> 
> Please sign me up for Raven's AU game.
> Question for the GM, will you be doing pregen, or do we need to make characters for that.
> ...




I add my good wishes for a speedy recovery for the Baron.  I hope you recover quickly and that you'll be able to join us for either of the dinners.  Per your wishes I've opened your slot in the Shadowrun game.

Toras, I've added you to Raven's game and I'm fairly certain that he's going to be using pre-gen characters.  Also, thanks for offering to GM.  All of your games sound interesting and I'm sure you'll find folks eager to join.

Thanks to all the folks who continue to bump the thread.  I've not posted much lately thanks to being sick and having a bunch of work to finish before the holiday (my powers of procrastination are nigh legendary).  But I should be pretty much done with most of it by the end of today so you'll see me around the boards more (including my much neglected Story Hour).

And just to make sure folks don't miss the notice and wind up at Game Day disappointed:

*THE COC GAME HAS BEEN POSTPONED UNTIL NCGDIV*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 21, 2003)

Toras said:
			
		

> Since the COC game has been rescheduled, I decided to throw my GM hat into the ring. I know very few of you have any idea who I am, but I figure it couldn't hurt to offer. Looking for at most 5-6 players for the game.
> 
> Idea 1: God-like "D-Day: Omaha, Bloody Omaha"
> -Characters would be pregenerated
> ...



I might be interested in one of these, since I was scheduled to play in the CoC game. Is there one of the 3 that you are leaning towards running? All 3 sound interesting to me, but I've never played any of the systems. (I'll warn you, I used to live in New York, so that Werewolf game could get interesting if I decide to go find places & things that I know are there... )


----------



## Clueless (Dec 21, 2003)

BaronAlaric said:
			
		

> Please go ahead and sell my seat in the Shadowrun game, too.  If I'm sufficiently mobile, I might drop by Saturday night dinner and hear about all the fun, but I'll have to play that by ear.  Everybody have a great time for me, and I'll see you all again at the spring Game Day.  Meanwhile, I'll be lurking...
> 
> BaronAlaric




Erp!! *comf*

Hopefully you'll be back up and around by then, get well soon! If this Jan game goes well I have another SR plot in mind for the spring one - assuming you guys don't scare me off of running.  So you might get a treat with *that* one at least.

That does open one more seat - which I'll say right now, I'm not taking any more players from my *current* gaming group (Come on guys, you get to playtest the plot - you don't need to be in on the game day run too  ).


----------



## Clueless (Dec 21, 2003)

Toras said:
			
		

> Idea 2: Deadlands Game "Return to the Alamo"
> -Characters can either be created or pregen.
> -Popular system, fun mechanics
> -Zombies (Always fun)




Deadlands! Because darnit all I want my tentacle filled fun!
That's assuming I can't yank on Shemmies tail to get a CoC game rolling as well, considering he's got a thing for Lovecraft.


----------



## Toras (Dec 24, 2003)

Bump, back to the top you go.


----------



## Clueless (Dec 24, 2003)

Toras said:
			
		

> Bump, back to the top you go.




Shemeska is stuck at home and has no internet. But he would like to put a vote in for Deadlands and reserve a spot.


----------



## Toras (Dec 27, 2003)

Deadlands it is then.
There will be 5 pregenerated characters for this undead romp through the old west. I will be posting the individual details for these characters shortly.  Hope to see everyone there


----------



## Rel (Dec 28, 2003)

Toras said:
			
		

> Deadlands it is then.
> There will be 5 pregenerated characters for this undead romp through the old west. I will be posting the individual details for these characters shortly.  Hope to see everyone there




Welcome back from the holidays, everybody!  Hope your stockings were stuffed full of new dice and d20 supliments.

I've added your game to the afternoon slot, Toras.  I hope that's where you wanted it.  I've also tentatively added Clueless and Shemeska as potential players.  If there are others who expressed interest that I missed, let me know and I'll add them too.


----------



## FyreHowl (Dec 28, 2003)

*Requesting a Slot in the "Grimm" Fairy Tale Game*

Would like to take one of the remaning two afternoon slots in the Grimm Fairy Tale game.

And a wish for quick recovery for the person who was previously running the CoC game.


----------



## Rel (Dec 28, 2003)

FyreHowl said:
			
		

> Would like to take one of the remaning two afternoon slots in the Grimm Fairy Tale game.





Taken care of.


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Dec 28, 2003)

Rel, could you move me to the new Deadlands game in the afternoon? That'd be great.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 29, 2003)

Please add me to  Toras' Deadlands game in the afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Rel (Dec 29, 2003)

Lord Ravinous said:
			
		

> Rel, could you move me to the new Deadlands game in the afternoon? That'd be great.




Done, and...



			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Please add me to Toras' Deadlands game in the afternoon. Thanks!




done!


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Dec 29, 2003)

question about the Unearted Arcana game: will characters be supplied or will i need to bring one?


----------



## Rel (Dec 29, 2003)

Hopping Vampire said:
			
		

> question about the Unearted Arcana game: will characters be supplied or will i need to bring one?




They'll be provided.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 29, 2003)

Toras said:
			
		

> Deadlands it is then.
> There will be 5 pregenerated characters for this undead romp through the old west. I will be posting the individual details for these characters shortly. Hope to see everyone there



 For those of us (or maybe it's just me) who have never played Deadlands before, will I be able to pick the game up in an afternoon game, or do I really need to have the core rules down before the game? Anyplace online I should look at for a better feel of the game?


----------



## Toras (Dec 30, 2003)

This is the old Deadlands system and is available for free in pdf.
It has some features you will need to learn, but since it is available for free you can read it.

If you can not find it.  Aim me at DarnelWarwing and I will provide.


----------



## bardbear (Dec 31, 2003)

Just getting back into gaming after a several year break.  Started playing in 1983 (yep I'm definitely "middle-aged"    ).  Any room for an "old fogey"?


----------



## Jeph (Dec 31, 2003)

Hell, I'm pretty sure that a good portion of those attending are of the old skool variety. The real minority seems to be us young whippersnappers, of which there are two. Sometimes three.


----------



## Rel (Dec 31, 2003)

bardbear said:
			
		

> Just getting back into gaming after a several year break.  Started playing in 1983 (yep I'm definitely "middle-aged"    ).  Any room for an "old fogey"?




That's about the same time I started playing.  Don't feel old.  If you see a game that you like with an open slot, just let me know and I'll be happy to add you.  Off hand, the afternoon Arcana Unearthed game is probably the closest thing to "traditional D&D" that has openings at the moment.  But I wouldn't be surprised to see another game or two open up as we come down the home stretch.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 31, 2003)

bardbear said:
			
		

> Started playing in 1983 (yep I'm definitely "middle-aged" ). Any room for an "old fogey"?



Ha! I got you beat by 1 year! 
[Does the happy dance]
Glad to have you aboard. Us old timers will show those newbies how to play. There's a reason it's called ROLL-playing, right?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 2, 2004)

Bump from page 4. We are slacking...


----------



## Henry (Jan 2, 2004)

First of all, I hope everyone had a happy holiday! 

Second, my apologies to Rel and thanks for playing Atlas for the past two weeks with this thread. I've had some Internet troubles at home, myself, and I've been away from work for two weeks, so no ENWorld for me during the holidays. 

Third, I've got Atlas, Rel and the Librarian beat (early '81 was when I took my first teeny steps playing.)  Of course, if we keep going, We'll find the "oldest gamer at the 'Day" yet! 

Fourth, my Morning AU game is still on schedule, or course, and I hope to be playtesting the thing in a week or two.

Lastly, my get-well wishes to Baron Alaric, too. Being that ill during the holidays sucks well and truly, (piling on no internet is worse), and I hope all goes better.

WOO-HOO! Only 29 days!


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 2, 2004)

you all seem to have me beat, and I thought I was old school...1990 was when I started....lol


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh and by the way..you have  Lord Ravinous scheduled for 2 games in the afternoon...  That will be tough for him to pull off


----------



## Henry (Jan 2, 2004)

Lord Rav has pulled it indeed on himself. 

Rav, which game do you want to be in? Rel's or Toras'?

Unless you have a clone handy


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 2, 2004)

Toras said:
			
		

> This is the old Deadlands system and is available for free in pdf.
> It has some features you will need to learn, but since it is available for free you can read it.
> 
> If you can not find it.  Aim me at DarnelWarwing and I will provide.



 Hey Toras-
 I tried AIMing you a couple times, but no response. Any way you could send me the PDF for Deadlands? I've had no luck locating it online. Let me know and I'll provide you with an email address (don't use the one in my profile, it tends to bounce any attachments). 
 Thanks!


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 2, 2004)

Lord Ravinous said:
			
		

> Rel, could you move me to the new Deadlands game in the afternoon? That'd be great.





I assume this means he prefers the Deadlands?


----------



## Toras (Jan 2, 2004)

Sure, I can be contacted at lordmcdeath@yahoo.com, just send me your email address and I will reply with an account that can send that size attachment.
That goes for any other players who wish to familarize themselves with the system.

A few details about the game.
5 pregenerated characters, all of which are harrowed. It will begin near Tombstone, and the Alamo will be invovled.
Now here the character concepts.
1. Female Huckster - claimed by Clueless
2. Male Chinese Martial Artist-Lord Ravenous
3. Female Texas Ranger- Temple Troll
4. Male Gunslinger-Cthulu's Librarian
5. Male Blessed (Father O'Malley)-Shemeska (By Default)

Feel free to pick and choose now.


----------



## Belen (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, I will have my pregens ready by the end of next week.



Dave


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 2, 2004)

Toras said:
			
		

> A few details about the game.
> 5 pregenerated characters, all of which are harrowed. It will begin near Tombstone, and the Alamo will be invovled.
> Now here the character concepts.
> 1. Female Huckster - claimed by Clueless
> ...



 I'll take #4, the Male Gunslinger, unless someone else desperatly wants him. I'll send you an email shortly about the PDF. Thanks!


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey Toras...Lord Ravinous wants dibs on the martial artist...  just passing that message along.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 3, 2004)

*Attention Drayan and Queldonous!*

I've spoken to Henry and Tim about what they want to play in the Feng Shui game. Henry will be portraying an Everyman Hero, Hopping Vampire an Old Master. I think those two types will demonstrate the Fortune Dice and Kung Fu Schticks aspects of the system quite well. Now, I also want to have Gun Schticsk, Sorcery Abilities, and Creature Powers demonstrated.

The creature powers will, I assure you, betaken care of by NPCs. 

That leaves Sorcery and Guns. So, one of you must play a magic dude (either Sorcerer or Magic Cop, a sort of demon hunter), and one must play a gunslinger (either Ex-Special Forces, Killer, Gambler, or Maverick Cop). Please let me know what you'd like, along with a brief description of the ways in which they are prone to kill things and their motivations for doing so.

Less than a month left...
--Jeff


----------



## TogaMario (Jan 3, 2004)

*To blazes with RadioShack!*

Who's stickin' it to the man!? I am! RadioShack has my letter of resignation and I'm happy to say, with the exception of emergency, I'll be there! Could someone sum up what I've missed while typing up that "I Quit" letter for the past month? Thanks!


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 3, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Third, I've got Atlas, Rel and the Librarian beat (early '81 was when I took my first teeny steps playing.)  Of course, if we keep going, We'll find the "oldest gamer at the 'Day" yet!




Heheh, I think I still hold the doddering ol' gamer title.  I started in '79 when I was 24 years old.  My 3 tan books from the lil white box actually won me a $50 rent coupon last year when the apartment complex had a 70's themed party; "Most Retro Artifact" they were!

My first character was a dwarf "...because we have a dwarf pencilled into the marching order..." named Gimli (it was the only dwarf name I _knew_ back then!).  He had a 19 Strength and a 3 Charisma and he was a blast to play!


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 3, 2004)

Yoicks!  I missed something because I am not in an afternoon game!  I'll request a slot in the Deadlands game.  I'll read through but if there is any info I need someone please email me!   

I'll ask for the female texas ranger.  My thought is along the lines of Marjorie Main.  For those who don't know who that is check the IMDB http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/0047...1-1.jpg?path=pgallery&path_key=Main, Marjorie

I recall she was in an episode of "The Lone Ranger" as a gun-totin' barber that took on a couple crooks on her own while the LR was busy fighting someone else.  Let me know if that will fly.


----------



## Rel (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm back after a few days of post-New-Years debauchery.  Nothing like LAN gaming until 3AM for a day or two to recharge the soul!

I've added Templetroll to the Deadlands game and moved Lord Ravinous there from my game in the afternoon (I'm pretty sure that was the intention of his earlier message).  So that leaves us with four open slots total at the moment.  In the morning we've got one in the Shadowrun game and another in Raven's Arcana Unearthed.  In the PM, we've got one in my Sky Galleons of Mars game and another in the Grimm game.

Sing out if you're looking to grab one of these slots.  I'll note at a glance that Pielorinho, Surielle Moonshade and theRuinedOne are signed up for the morning but not the afternoon.  I don't know if that's by design or oversight but I thought I'd mention it.

Less than a month to go.  I'm gettin' excited!


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Jan 4, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> Hey Toras...Lord Ravinous wants dibs on the martial artist...  just passing that message along.




I'm just further confirming that I would like dibs on the Martial Artist for Toras' Deadlands game. I couldn't get to the boards earlier, so I had LGodamus to call dibs on my behalf. Thanks.


----------



## Ruined (Jan 4, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> Surielle Moonshade and theRuinedOne are signed up for the morning but not the afternoon.  I don't know if that's by design or oversight but I thought I'd mention it.




Yeah. We may have LARP that night. Still waiting to see what schedule our people come up with. We might end up with free time that night, but didn't want to promise anything we couldn't commit to.


----------



## Shemeska (Jan 5, 2004)

*grin* Can't wait till the end of the month, I've already had to suffer through three weeks of no gaming because of Xmas vacation with my folks. I need to run and I need to play. I'll get to run before then or my players will hunt me down, shackle me to the gaming table and force it on me. But I'll finally get to play once the game day rolls around, and I'm getting hyped up about it. This should be fun... *grin*

*goes back to lurking with too much Planescape related writing to do* (not that its a bad thing)


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Jan 5, 2004)

This thread got more *bumbs* than Diddy's Yukon.


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 6, 2004)

one more bump for diddy then


----------



## Belen (Jan 7, 2004)

a bump-bump here and a bump-bump there


----------



## Rel (Jan 7, 2004)

*A little Christmas present for the Game Day crowd:*

Howdy folks.  Thanks as always for the frequent bumps.  Next time maybe I won't start the thread three months in advance, no matter how much I'm pressured to do so (I'm looking at you, Lola   ).  That should cut down a bit on the required bumping.

We've received a gift from Neal Haggard of Trinoc*coN.  He has fashioned a wicked website to aid us in organizing this and future NC Game Days.  You can find the site at:

http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/

It contains a schedule page, forums and lots of other cool tools that we can use to get and stay organized for future game days as well as a means for us NC gamers to stay connected without having to keep constant threads going on ENWorld.  I encourage everyone to sign up and give feedback on the design of the site.  Neal would love to get some input from the folks who will be using it.

One thing I should emphasize is that there is currently no ability to actually sign up for a game on that site.  Unless and until we have most of the folks who are scheduled to run and play in games signed on as members there, we won't use that feature for NCGDIII.  Perhaps we can utilize that feature for NCGDIV.  It would certainly cut down on folks having to rely upon myself and Henry to add, delete and move people from game to game.

I've already told Neal this via e-mail, but I'd like to take the opportunity to thank him again here for all the work he's put into that site.  Certainly it will benefit the Trinoc*coN folks as well.  But considering that we here at ENWorld are going to be holding our Game Days three times as often, we will get tons of use out of it.  Thank you, Neal for your tremendous support!

When you get a chance, please go check out the site and let Neal know what you think.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 7, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> One thing I should emphasize is that there is currently no ability to actually sign up for a game on that site. Unless and until we have most of the folks who are scheduled to run and play in games signed on as members there, we won't use that feature for NCGDIII. Perhaps we can utilize that feature for NCGDIV. It would certainly cut down on folks having to rely upon myself and Henry to add, delete and move people from game to game.
> 
> I've already told Neal this via e-mail, but I'd like to take the opportunity to thank him again here for all the work he's put into that site. Certainly it will benefit the Trinoc*coN folks as well. But considering that we here at ENWorld are going to be holding our Game Days three times as often, we will get tons of use out of it. Thank you, Neal for your tremendous support!
> 
> When you get a chance, please go check out the site and let Neal know what you think.



 I went to take a look at the site and sign up, and found a few problems that should be fixed. I've sent an email to Neal to let him know, but thought I should post them here as well, in case anyone else runs into the same things. 

 1. When regestering, don't "Tab" from one field to the next. When I get to the State field, my browser crashes on me. I'm not sure if it is because I am using Mozilla Firebird for my browser (never had this problem elsewhere), if it is because I am using a state different than the default (VA vs. NC), or if the fields just don't like Tabs. If you select the fields with the mouse, there are no problems. 

 2. The regestraion won't accept my user name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It won't allow me to use spaces or non-standard characters (which I can deal with, I can just use CthulhusLibrarian), but it also tells me my name is longer than 15 characters (true, it is 17). I don't want to be CthulhusLibrari... Maybe I'm the only one who will have a space, a non-standard character, and a too many characters in their name. 

 Hopefully these things can be fixed. I think the website is a great resource for the gameday.


----------



## Rel (Jan 7, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I went to take a look at the site and sign up, and found a few problems that should be fixed. I've sent an email to Neal to let him know, but thought I should post them here as well, in case anyone else runs into the same things.
> 
> 1. When regestering, don't "Tab" from one field to the next. When I get to the State field, my browser crashes on me. I'm not sure if it is because I am using Mozilla Firebird for my browser (never had this problem elsewhere), if it is because I am using a state different than the default (VA vs. NC), or if the fields just don't like Tabs. If you select the fields with the mouse, there are no problems.
> 
> ...




I didn't have a problem with the Tab thing.

The name thing brings up a good point that did come up when I registered.  It wouldn't let me use "Rel" as a name because it was too short.  I used a different name (RelDammit in mild frustration - same as on the Yahoo board) but Neal was kind enough to change it back Rel for me as an exception.  He asked me if I thought he should change it but I told him not to bother.  Upon further reflection, we should (if practicable) attempt to allow the naming conventions to be as close as possible to those here at ENWorld.  If we all keep the same names there as we have here, it will cut down on a lot of confusion.

I'll drop him a comment about that.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 8, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> I didn't have a problem with the Tab thing.
> 
> The name thing brings up a good point that did come up when I registered. It wouldn't let me use "Rel" as a name because it was too short. I used a different name (RelDammit in mild frustration - same as on the Yahoo board) but Neal was kind enough to change it back Rel for me as an exception. He asked me if I thought he should change it but I told him not to bother. Upon further reflection, we should (if practicable) attempt to allow the naming conventions to be as close as possible to those here at ENWorld. If we all keep the same names there as we have here, it will cut down on a lot of confusion.
> 
> I'll drop him a comment about that.



 Neal got back to me, and is going to fix the name issue. I'll sign up in a day or so. As for the tab problem, I have a feeling it is because of my browser (Mozilla Firebird).


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 9, 2004)

GAAAHHH I got it to come up once...now all I get is a blank page.


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 9, 2004)

*Name restrictions fixed*

Hey guys,

    Sorry about the down time tonight, you hit it while I was testing the changes to the naming scheme.

   You can now have names from 3 to 25 characters long.  They can also now include spaces and single quotes (in addition to the normal alphanumeric characters and dash and underscore).

   Please let me know if you have any troubles with this, or any other part of the system.

   I'm still working on the tab thing with Mozilla Firebird.  I think it may be because some fields are hidden until needed, and when you tab to a hidden field it crashes it.  I'll keep looking.

Neal


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 9, 2004)

*Update on website*

I'm going through and filling in the schedule as I find names that match up.  So far only Rel, Lord Ravinous (Lord-Ravinous), Belen Umria (BelenUmria) have matched up.  If you signed up on the new site with a name other than the name you used here, let me know so that I can map it correctly.

Also, if you signed up before I changed the name restrictions and would like your name changed, please let me know, I'd be happy to change it for you.

Neal
morgenes@dhorizon.org


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 9, 2004)

Morgenes said:
			
		

> Please let me know if you have any troubles with this, or any other part of the system.
> 
> I'm still working on the tab thing with Mozilla Firebird. I think it may be because some fields are hidden until needed, and when you tab to a hidden field it crashes it. I'll keep looking.



 Thanks for fixing the name problem! I appreciate you looking into the Mozilla Firebird problem as well. 

 I have sent you another email about a problem I'm having with the account confirmation. I think it's happening on my end, since I used a Hotmail address, and hotmail doesn't like to play well with account confirmation pages all the time.


----------



## Henry (Jan 9, 2004)

Neal, I got off my lazy butt and signed up.  If you get the chance to map me to my Arcana Unearthed game I'm running (The Dramjoh Kur'Na'safei) I will appreciate it. And thanks for the hard work. The site looks great.


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 9, 2004)

*More updates*

Alright, I've got Cthulhu's Librarian and Henry's schedules updated on the site.

Once you log in, click on 'My Schedule' and verify that you are signed up for everything you think you are.

Let me know if not.

And thanks for the feedback on the site.  

Neal


----------



## Henry (Jan 9, 2004)

I posted a minor blurb about my AU adventure over on the gameday site:

http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=6#6

I did it to (1) drum up some traffic over there, and (2) I figured I'd give the players a small peek before we get there.


----------



## Belen (Jan 9, 2004)

It is difficult to get people to post anywhere but here.    

I signed up for the site today.  Not a bad place.    

Dave


----------



## Rel (Jan 9, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> It is difficult to get people to post anywhere but here.
> 
> I signed up for the site today.  Not a bad place.
> 
> Dave




Something for folks to be thinking about in general as we approach the game day(but please don't feel like you've got to post about it right now because I've got plenty of other stuff to juggle with getting ready for NCGDIII) is how we should structure the discussion and signing up for NCGDIV.  Clearly the new Game Day site is going to be a powerful tool to aid in organizing the sign up for games and general scheduling issues.  But we'll clearly still want a thread here so folks will know about it and to draw in new people who are ENWorld members.

Like I said, something to think about.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 9, 2004)

I know there are a few of us coming from outside of NC (Henry, myself, and someone else, I think), and we are going to need a place to sleep. What decent motels are near the gameday location? Would another traveller want to split a room? Or is there someone local willing to offer up some couch/floor space for a travelling ENWorlder on Friday & Saturday night?


----------



## Riggs (Jan 10, 2004)

*Sky Galleons still open?*

Hey Rel, you still have a slot for Sky Galleons? I think I have that day free and I always liked that game (the one time I played it).  I haven't heard anything tricksy about it from you so it's not spoiled as far as I know. We can discuss Monday.  

Riggs


----------



## Rel (Jan 10, 2004)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Hey Rel, you still have a slot for Sky Galleons? I think I have that day free and I always liked that game (the one time I played it).  I haven't heard anything tricksy about it from you so it's not spoiled as far as I know. We can discuss Monday.
> 
> Riggs




Yup.  The American Big-Game-Hunter guy is available.  I'll go ahead and add you now and if for some reason you need to back out when we talk on Monday I'll open it back up again.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 12, 2004)

This is the way we **BUMP** the thread, **Bump** the thread, **BUMP** the thread, this is the way we **BUMP** the thread, so early in the morning...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 13, 2004)

Page 4? Come on guys, someone post something...


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 13, 2004)

*Schedule on Website*

Hey guys,

   Thanks for the great response on signing up at the NC Game Day website.  I've managed to get a good bit of the schedule accurate on the site with the people who have registered.  If you haven't already, don't forget to sign up at http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/ and please use the account name you use here so that I can easily identify you.  (If you don't, please mail me and let me know so that I can update the schedule for you).

   Also, if you're looking for more games to play, the schedule is starting to flesh out as we're having the RPGA related events added to the schedule.  So if you have some free time and are looking for more games to play, check out the schedule and pre-register for games.

   As always, if you have any questions or suggestions for the site, please feel free to shoot me an email.

Thanks,

Neal


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 13, 2004)

just a friendly neigborhood bump..............


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 15, 2004)

Just looking around. BUMP


----------



## Riggs (Jan 16, 2004)

Rel: Things are looking good for Sky Galleons

Neal: I'll see you there hopefully,  if not around work first


For the rest of you, free bump.


-Riggs


----------



## Mirth (Jan 19, 2004)

Can't come  but a BUMP for my NC dawgs! Have fun ya'll!


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 19, 2004)

*More games available*

For those of you who don't already have a full schedule, or weren't able to get into the existing games, we're starting to see some more RPGs going onto the schedule on the website.  There's a game of Iron Claw (Anthromorphic Roleplaying), and Palladium Fantasy RPG set to run.  If you're interested in either of these, pre-register to reserve your seat.

We've also got some board games set to specific times and the bring your own computer LAN games pre-registration up.

Thanks,

Neal


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 19, 2004)

and dont forget to bring your D&D minis to trade.......


----------



## Mark (Jan 19, 2004)

Please be sure to gather the names, screennames, and emails of every participant from your gameday.  We will do a drawing after the event and one lucky winner will receive $20.00 worth of prizes from Creative Mountain Games!

Have fun at the gameday!


----------



## Ruined (Jan 20, 2004)

That's cool, Mark. Thanks!


----------



## ph34r (Jan 20, 2004)

I finally got around to signing up over at the NC Game Day 3 site.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 20, 2004)

*I'm not dead yet!*

Well, it's been awhile since I've made a post, or been to ENWorld at all, but I've finally made it back! Players in my Grimm game should be receiving an e-mail outlining some facts about the game and providing a link to the informational web-site.

Importantly:
If you did not get an e-mail, then you are either (1) not signed up for the game or (2) your e-mail is not registered with ENWorld. If you are not signed up and thought that you were, please let Rel or Henry know so they can add you to the "master" schedule. If your e-mail is not registered with ENWorld, send me an e-mail and I'll add yours to my list 

If you think that playing a kid in a twisted fairy tale would be fun, but would like more information on the rules, contact me and I'll provide you with a link to the Grimm information site.

Excellent...

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 20, 2004)

*Sadness*

Scheduling problems!

Can't make the Friday night dinner after all. I'll still be at Game Day first thing in the morning, though!   

Speaking of which, Rel, or Henry or whoever, I'll volunteer my services that morning to move stuff around (tables and what-not presumably) if that would be helpful. Just a thought.

Looking forward!


----------



## wolfen (Jan 21, 2004)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Well, it's been awhile since I've made a post, or been to ENWorld at all, but I've finally made it back! Players in my Grimm game should be receiving an e-mail outlining some facts about the game and providing a link to the informational web-site.
> 
> Importantly:
> If you did not get an e-mail, then you are either (1) not signed up for the game or (2) your e-mail is not registered with ENWorld. If you are not signed up and thought that you were, please let Rel or Henry know so they can add you to the "master" schedule. If your e-mail is not registered with ENWorld, send me an e-mail and I'll add yours to my list
> ...




I emailed you and you never responded...shall I try again?  

wolfen


----------



## Rel (Jan 21, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Scheduling problems!
> 
> Can't make the Friday night dinner after all. I'll still be at Game Day first thing in the morning, though!
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear you can't make the dinner, Jon.  I was looking forward to tipping another glass of beer with you.  Perhaps we can take care of that at Rock-Ola.

I recall that you helped with the bagel run at NCGDII and your volunteering is appreciated.  As of right now, I don't know of anything we're going to need help with.  The folks at Talley have been so excellent about arranging the tables as we desire that most of that will probably be taken care of.  And the Trinocon gang is going to be bringing snacks for sale of some sort so I feel that that part is largely taken care of.

I'll probably show up relatively early (8:30 or so) so that I can stand around handing out nametags and worrying about what I might have forgotten.  You're welcome to join me for that.  You might even recall what it is that I've forgotten!


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Jan 21, 2004)

Lord willin' i'll still be comin', unless I get hired on at this place that I had an interview at, and they scedual me to work on the 31st. You can't in good conscience ask for Saturday off at a grocery store when you've only worked there a week, lol. But like I said, I'll let ya'll know if I can't come is as much advance as possible. BTW, I'll be bringing some a MTG deck or two, just incase some other ppl bring that kinda thing.

Well anyways, peace mane,
                      Lord Ravinous


----------



## Nareau (Jan 21, 2004)

Ooh ooh, I want to play!  I'll be coming down with Piel, and I'm eager to snag these two open slots:
9-2
Raven's Arcana Unearthed Game, "I'm not Going in There"

3-8
NCSUCodeMonkey's Game of "Grimm" from Fantasy Flight

I haven't made it all the way through the thread, so I apologize if this is the wrong way to sign up.  But I didn't want to miss my chance.

Spider


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 21, 2004)

wolfen said:
			
		

> I emailed you and you never responded...shall I try again?
> 
> wolfen



Nope! I just replied.

Henry or Rel, could you kindly add wolfen to my afternoon Grimm game? I believe he was supposed to be added a few pages back, but wires got crossed. Thankfully, there is still one slot open. Now the Grimm game is officially full, and I am officially writing (and playtesting!) the adventure for Game Day.

This is going to be great 

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Elric (Jan 21, 2004)

So, I am not sure if there's any chance of this working, but is there anyone who is going up only for the afternoon session who can give me a ride to and from Duke University?  Also, is there any space left in the afternoon games?

I thought that I would be busy all day, but it turns out that I'm free in the afternoon.  If anyone can give me a ride there in the early afternoon and a ride back to Duke at night that would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## Rel (Jan 21, 2004)

Spider said:
			
		

> Ooh ooh, I want to play!  I'll be coming down with Piel, and I'm eager to snag these two open slots:
> 9-2
> Raven's Arcana Unearthed Game, "I'm not Going in There"
> 
> ...




You did just fine, Spider.  Though hopefully for the next Game Day we'll have the sign up proceedure over at the NC Game Day website fully implemented.

I went ahead and added you to Raven's game in the morning.  I'm afraid that CodeMonkey's Grimm game had already had that last spot spoken for prior to your post.  As it stands, the only official open slot we've got right now is in Clueless' Shadowrun game that is also in the morning.

I wouldn't fret too much because it is not uncommon for a "pickup game" to develop and I've made sure to reserve space for that sort of thing.  Also, I seem to recall from posts I've seen of yours that you're an accomplished DM in your own right.  Perhaps you could be swayed to run a game in the afternoon?  I'm sure that as we come down the home stretch that you'd get some takers.


----------



## Rel (Jan 21, 2004)

Elric said:
			
		

> So, I am not sure if there's any chance of this working, but is there anyone who is going up only for the afternoon session who can give me a ride to and from Duke University?  Also, is there any space left in the afternoon games?
> 
> I thought that I would be busy all day, but it turns out that I'm free in the afternoon.  If anyone can give me a ride there in the early afternoon and a ride back to Duke at night that would be great.  Thanks.




I'd love to help you out here, Elric but there's just no way I can swing getting you to and from the Game Day from Duke.  If nobody here can help you out, consider posting your situation on the NC Game Day page.  Maybe somebody from Trinocon is coming from that direction.


----------



## Belen (Jan 21, 2004)

Rel,

I was wondering if Neal could set up a mail list for the site.  I have had issues logging on (6 different passwords now), so things have been iffy on the access.  

Also, a mail list could function to let us know when we need to check the site.  E-mail is a good way to contact me and while I do look at the EnWord boards a lot, I am not a big person for boards in general.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 21, 2004)

*Email list*

I'd prefer to let the ncgameday Yahoo! Group remain the email list for this group.  While I could probably install and set up a list server, I find Yahoo! to be very nice for that kind of thing.

I will try and remember to post announcements that go up on the website on the ncgameday Yahoo! group as well.

What I can do is place a Yahoo! Groups link for signing up on the ncgameday group on our site so that people will know to go there and sign up too.

Does that work?

Neal

PS - Am working with Dave via email to help him with his problem, if anyone else has a problem with the site, let me know either here or via email is fine.


----------



## Belen (Jan 21, 2004)

Works for me.  I will make you a mod.

Dave


----------



## Clueless (Jan 22, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> As it stands, the only official open slot we've got right now is in Clueless' Shadowrun game that is also in the morning.



Muhahahaahaha.... come on - just one more vict..*ahem* player... *GRINS*
..


----------



## Clueless (Jan 22, 2004)

BTW - I'm finally signed up for the NC game day webbie page - not too bad a site.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 23, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> Yup.  The American Big-Game-Hunter guy is available.  I'll go ahead and add you now and if for some reason you need to back out when we talk on Monday I'll open it back up again.




Hey, now! I didn't know there was a list of characters to choose from! What are some of the others? IE., what will I be playing? Do I get a choice? I'm not much of the damsel in distress type, but I can work on my falsetto.


----------



## Henry (Jan 23, 2004)

One week away, Ladies and Gentlemen! My heart is all a-flutter. 


I can't wait! My players are all SO gonna d- I mean, are SO gonna have fun!


----------



## Belen (Jan 23, 2004)

*Fallen Earth Chatacters*

Hey all,

Feel free to pick and choose. I also posted this on the NC Game Day messageboards.

Dave

Fallen Earth Characters

#1: (taken, Alyna) Former Jesuit Priestess- Even though she took advantage of the third reformation to become a priest, she has a deep love for the old faith.  She is an avid fan of both ancient history an ancient weapons.  She studied for the priesthood in the Vatican after college.  Even though she had been an amateur fencing champion while at UNC-Chapel Hill, she learned more than a few deadly maneuvers from the elite Swiss Guards.  She returned to North Carolina a few weeks before the Fall just shy of becoming a full priest.  Now, she wears the garb of a priest and a warrior, praying to find a path on this Fallen Earth.  (NOTE: This character has been taken by Alenda/ Christy.) She carries several ancient daggers and a Damascus-steel rapier.

#2:  Lady Semper Fidelis- The first lady to win a Medal of Honor for Combat and the youngest Major in USMC history at 25.  Her platoon held a pass for five days against an entire brigade, allowing the Marine Corps to cut off and decimate an entire Chinese Mechanized battalion and ending the US-Chinese War of 2035.  Stationed at Camp Lejeune, she was leading a relief expedition in Asheville when the final meteor hit the Atlantic.  Most of her company deserted after Lejeune was destroyed and she made her way to Raleigh to find her parents.  She is tough and determined, but has a way of making people feel at ease.  She is a graduate of NC State.  She carries an old-style M-16 with an M80 attached, a colt .45, and a combat utility knife.

#3: Park Ranger (taken, templetroll)- A member of the US Forestry services, he was fighting for the right to see his child just before the Fall.  He is a quiet, intense man who is searching for his ex-wife and young daughter.  He is both a great hunter and tracker and has survived where many others have died.  A family man without a family, he will do anything to find his loved ones.  He tends to relate more to wild creatures, but he does like people and will help where he can.  He carries a hatchet, bowie knife and a hunting rifle.

#4: The Cool Hand- A professional cat burgler from Italy, he was stuck in RDU when the first meteors struck the planet.  A man who always keeps a steady head no matter what the situation.  Nothing of value is safe when he is near.  He steals to live but will not take more than he needs to survive.  Recently, he has paired up with the Ranger.  He carries several stillettos, a 9mm Baretta, and a garrote. 

#5: Supercheese! (taken, Lola)- This kid, a Lumbee indian, received the nickname of Supercheese for his wizard-like ability with computers.  He has an uncanny knack for technology and can figure out how anything works in time.  He was a junior in history at NC State before the fall (why study computers when the teachers do not know as much as you?).  He carries a few wicked tomahawks and a sawed-off shotgun.  

#6: Doc Holiday reborn? (ph34r)- He has just completed his residency at Duke when Fall began. A Durham gang burned down the Duke hospital while he was away and his fiancé and friends died in the fire.  He proceeded to hunt down the gang using his father’s vintage colt revolvers (with matching fast draw holsters.)  He fell in with Supercheese after saving him for that same gang.  Other than the colts, he carries a wicked serrated blade from one of the gang members he’s hunted.


----------



## Rel (Jan 23, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Hey, now! I didn't know there was a list of characters to choose from! What are some of the others? IE., what will I be playing? Do I get a choice? I'm not much of the damsel in distress type, but I can work on my falsetto.




Jon, I think you were the one person that didn't express a preference earlier in the thread when I rattled off a quick list.  By default, that made you:

_A young Royal Marine Leftenant in charge of his first command and eager to make a name for himself (probably armed with a Lee-Metford bolt action rifle and a Colt single action revolver as a side arm)._

I hope that sounds like a character you'll have fun with.  Let me know if you violently object (like if a young Royal Marine Leftenant in charge of his first command and eager to make a name for himself once shot your dog with a Lee-Metford bolt-action rifle or something).  And don't sweat it if you can't fake the accent.  Folks will probably be so busy pointing and laughing at mine that they won't even notice.


----------



## Belen (Jan 23, 2004)

If he really objects, then he could play the Indian.  I am just looking forward to playin!  

Dave


----------



## Rel (Jan 23, 2004)

Alright people, we're coming down the home stretch here and I, like many others, am getting excited.  A couple of outstanding points:

I've got to call the restaurant to confirm our reservation in the next couple of days.  As it stands, I've got 19 people signed up as planning to attend.  You, more or less, know who you are.  If any of the other people planning to attend the Game Day have somehow overlooked our dinner the night before, I'm extending you a formal invitation.  Just off hand (and I may have missed a few people), some of the folks coming to the Game Day that are not signed up for dinner are *Toras, FyreHowl, LGodamus, Lord Ravinous, Hopping Vampire, TogaMario, Pielorinho, Spider, Riggs and Raven.*

You (and anybody I overlooked) are all welcome to come but feel free to decline if you have other obligations or would rather not.  I can promise that the food is good (assuming you like Italian) and not terribly expensive (if you're careful, you can probably get out of this place for under $10).  And please feel free to bring a gaming or non-gaming spouse, significant other, child or any other guests.

If we can get 6 more people, we are guaranteed the "private room" by ourselves.  But if we don't, we'll still have the place mostly to ourselves and we can drive off any interlopers by yelling "THAC0!  THAC0!" at them.

Also, there are still a few people who seem to be at loose ends during the afternoon slot.  I regret that we haven't had any other games officially come together for that time.  I encourage anybody who wants to to bring along a module or other adventure you might enjoy running for the pickup-games that often occur.

If anybody WANTS to donate some sort of breakfast food (donuts, bagels, etc.) for consumption by the group, please feel free.  I'm not going to try and organize something here because the Trinocon crowd is going to have snacks for sale and the shop downstairs is open for business.  I doubt anybody will starve.  But remember that we only have an hour between morning and afternoon slots so you may be well served to bring a lunch with you.

That's about all I've got for now.  If you haven't previously expressed interest in the dinner on Friday night, please do so now if you're interested.  But if you still aren't sure, feel free to drop by anyway.  I doubt very seriously that they'll have any problems pulling over an extra table or two if necessary.


----------



## Tiew (Jan 23, 2004)

Clueless, may I please get into your Shadowrun game if that slot is not already full?


----------



## Rel (Jan 23, 2004)

Tiew said:
			
		

> Clueless, may I please get into your Shadowrun game if that slot is not already full?




You certainly may.

And I believe that there went the last available slot.  Any GM's out there who are waffling about offering to run a game, you would now have a monopoly on any further players who wish to sign up!  Feel the heady rush of power!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll need to get directions and the name of the restaurant.

 Also, there is a chance that I will be late to the dinner. Yesterday I received notice that I have Jury Duy on Wednesday, Thursday, and possibly Friday next week. If I have to go on Friday, I won't be leaving Charlottesville until 5pm, which means I'll be arriving sometime around 9pm. I'm trying to get it delayed until the following week, but I don't know whats going to happen.


----------



## Rel (Jan 23, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I'll need to get directions and the name of the restaurant.
> 
> Also, there is a chance that I will be late to the dinner. Yesterday I received notice that I have Jury Duy on Wednesday, Thursday, and possibly Friday next week. If I have to go on Friday, I won't be leaving Charlottesville until 5pm, which means I'll be arriving sometime around 9pm. I'm trying to get it delayed until the following week, but I don't know whats going to happen.




CL, if you'll e-mail me with the route you'll be taking into the area, I'll give you directions to the restaurant and I can probably tell you how to go from there to wherever you're staying.


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 23, 2004)

NCGD is so close now....I'm all giddy


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 23, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> Jon, I think you were the one person that didn't express a preference earlier in the thread when I rattled off a quick list.




Note to self: get out of the story hour forum once in a while. Yo're missing stuff!



> By default, that made you:
> _A young Royal Marine Leftenant in charge of his first command and eager to make a name for himself (probably armed with a Lee-Metford bolt action rifle and a Colt single action revolver as a side arm)._




Sounds good! Of course I don't know what I missed out on, so... But I'm definitely ready to slap on my best english accent and take charge as only an inexperienced young leftenant can. 

I don't suppose that Raven's listed his AU characters and I missed that too?


----------



## ph34r (Jan 23, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> #6: Doc Holiday reborn?- He has just completed his residency at Duke when Fall began. A Durham gang burned down the Duke hospital while he was away and his fiancé and friends died in the fire.  He proceeded to hunt down the gang using his father’s vintage colt revolvers (with matching fast draw holsters.)  He fell in with Supercheese after saving him for that same gang.  Other than the colts, he carries a wicked serrated blade from one of the gang members he’s hunted.




DIBS!  

Now I must watch Tombstone repeatedly before game day arrives!


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 24, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> Fallen Earth Characters
> #3: Park Ranger- A member of the US Forestry services, he was fighting for the right to see his child just before the Fall.  He is a quiet, intense man who is searching for his ex-wife and young daughter.  He is both a great hunter and tracker and has survived where many others have died.  A family man without a family, he will do anything to find his loved ones.  He tends to relate more to wild creatures, but he does like people and will help where he can.  He carries a hatchet, bowie knife and a hunting rifle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lola (Jan 24, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> #5: Supercheese!- This kid, a Lumbee indian, received the nickname of Supercheese for his wizard-like ability with computers.  He has an uncanny knack for technology and can figure out how anything works in time.  He was a junior in history at NC State before the fall (why study computers when the teachers do not know as much as you?).  He carries a few wicked tomahawks and a sawed-off shotgun.





This one! Definitely. I call it.


----------



## Shemeska (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, just because I'm too lazy to go back through 15 pages of posts, where and when is the dinner on the Friday night before gameday?

And I apologize for not running anything this time, I so rarely get to play and between the Shadowrun game and the Deadlands game I'm booked up.  

Next gameday however I'll offer to run a Planescape game (and hopefully by then Planewalker will have released the 3e Guide to Sigil   )


----------



## Rel (Jan 24, 2004)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Ok, just because I'm too lazy to go back through 15 pages of posts, where and when is the dinner on the Friday night before gameday?




Good a time as any to clarify this and I'll go back and edit it into the schedule too:

Friday night dinner starts at 7:00 PM at Errico's Ristorante located at 132 Kilmayne Drive in Cary at the corner of Kildaire Farm Road and Maynard Road.  For those not familiar with the area, this is smack in the middle of Cary but it is located at a rather large intersection.  You shouldn't have much trouble finding it.  It is in the same shopping center as Fallen Orc Games if you've ever been there (Fallen Orc is still in the same shopping center but moved from directly next to the restaurant to the other side of the center).

If you cannot arrive at 7:00, do not worry about it.  I'm sure we'll be there until well after 9:00 at least.  I made the early start time in defference to those who don't like to wait until late to eat as well as those who might be bringing kids along that need to get to bed at a reasonable hour.


----------



## Belen (Jan 24, 2004)

Gotcha!

Fallen Earth Characters

#1: Former Jesuit Priestess- *Alyna*

#3: Park Ranger- *templetroll* 

#5: Supercheese! *Lola*

#6: Doc Holiday reborn? *ph34r*


----------



## Corlon (Jan 24, 2004)

*Arg*

arg...I just realized that my parents have planned to see capital steps with the entire family on January 21, so I can still probably come to the morning session, but I'll have to ditch the grimm game


----------



## ph34r (Jan 25, 2004)

bump


----------



## Rel (Jan 25, 2004)

I certainly hope that our weather takes a turn for the better prior to next weekend...


----------



## Lola (Jan 26, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> I certainly hope that our weather takes a turn for the better prior to next weekend...





Shhhhhhhhh!

Don't jinx us!


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 26, 2004)

Guilford County schools have already been cancelled, for tomorrow....oh well


----------



## Mirth (Jan 26, 2004)

We have over 3 inches here near Asheville, with sleet falling...


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 26, 2004)

Guys if you would be so kind as to remove LordRavinous from the list.....turns out his fears were grounded and he has been scheduled to work on gameday...he will be along later to confirm this, but I wanted to go ahead and tell you guys since he wont be on for a while....just giving you some extra time to fill up his vacant slots.............


----------



## Rel (Jan 26, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> Guys if you would be so kind as to remove LordRavinous from the list.....turns out his fears were grounded and he has been scheduled to work on gameday...he will be along later to confirm this, but I wanted to go ahead and tell you guys since he wont be on for a while....just giving you some extra time to fill up his vacant slots.............




Taken care of.  Sorry you can't make it, LR.  Please feel free to join us at the dinner Friday night and/or the "after party" at Rock-Ola if either of those fit your schedule.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 26, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> Taken care of. Sorry you can't make it, LR. Please feel free to join us at the dinner Friday night and/or the "after party" at Rock-Ola if either of those fit your schedule.



Spider & I won't be able to come to the dinner on Friday, alas; I work in Asheville until 5:30 pm on Friday night.

If no one else wants it, could I sign up for the newly open Grimm slot?  Of course, Spider requested a slot there first; if he wants it still (I'll check with him tonight), could I snag that open Deadlands slot in the afternoon?  But I'd love to play the Grimm game if there's room.

Daniel


----------



## Rel (Jan 26, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Spider & I won't be able to come to the dinner on Friday, alas; I work in Asheville until 5:30 pm on Friday night.
> 
> If no one else wants it, could I sign up for the newly open Grimm slot?  Of course, Spider requested a slot there first; if he wants it still (I'll check with him tonight), could I snag that open Deadlands slot in the afternoon?  But I'd love to play the Grimm game if there's room.
> 
> Daniel




I put both your names in both spots.  Let me know who wins the arm wrestling match.


----------



## Lord Ravinous (Jan 26, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> Guys if you would be so kind as to remove LordRavinous from the list.....turns out his fears were grounded and he has been scheduled to work on gameday...he will be along later to confirm this, but I wanted to go ahead and tell you guys since he wont be on for a while....just giving you some extra time to fill up his vacant slots.............




Thats a big 10-4, I tried to post last night, but Enworld hates me sometimes and I wasn't able to post, ugh, but anyways, its true, I wont be able to make the Gameday since I'm supposed to work 2pm-6pm that day. Hell, I'll be lucky if I get to watch the Super Bowl the following day. 

Sorry for any problems this might cause, it's outta my hands.


----------



## Lola (Jan 27, 2004)

Just a few days to go *BUMP*!


----------



## Toras (Jan 28, 2004)

Which ever of you guys decides to join my Deadlands game, email me so I can send you some material to get familiar with.


----------



## Clueless (Jan 28, 2004)

Lord Ravinous said:
			
		

> Sorry for any problems this might cause, it's outta my hands.




Awwww and here my game was finally full... 
I'm sorry you've gotta work - I'll be probably running SR next game day though so you can get in on that one.


----------



## TogaMario (Jan 28, 2004)

*Days away  yay!*

I can't wait, only a few days left!

I haven't eaten out in a month or so, much less played an RPG ... But if anybody's interested in helping me test out some tools i've been making, I've got a world generator programmed, let me know! It pretty much makes a random fractal map, but it puts out pretty pictures  It can generate maps based on JPG and BMP heightmaps (where black = lowest point and white = highest) It's the product of two days work, so it's got a DOS like input  but i'm working on another tool that'll let you place mountains/cities/trees and such.

Theoretically, if you have photoshop or paint, even (it does circles and text and lines, right?) then you could take it that next step and add roads, rivers and city dots with names until I get the more complete set done. I figured the DMs out there would appreciate a free set of tools (even though they're not professional). Go to my website http://www.tdrinkard.com and download the World Generator and i'll make sure I get the World Editor done soon!

Can't wait to see you all at NC GameDay 3! ... it'll get me out of the house from programming (eye twitch).


----------



## Henry (Jan 28, 2004)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> I can't wait, only a few days left!




Kinda leftover-Christmas-y, ain't it? 

T, I'm sending you an e-mail sometime after I get home. We'll go over last-minute stuff then.

See you Friday!


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 28, 2004)

I talked with Spider, and he's up for either game, so I'm taking the Grimm game slot.  (Not that Deadlands doesn't sound like tons of fun; I'm just a sucker for fairy tales).

NCSUCodemonkey, do I need to do any prep for the game?

Daniel


----------



## Jeph (Jan 28, 2004)

Woo, 3 days to go! This's gonna rock. 

Hey Clueless, anything we need to do before your SR game?

--Jeff


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 28, 2004)

So, whats the weather forcast down there? We are looking at some more snow on Friday here in C'ville, and I don't want to be driving into another storm on the way down...


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 28, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I talked with Spider, and he's up for either game, so I'm taking the Grimm game slot.  (Not that Deadlands doesn't sound like tons of fun; I'm just a sucker for fairy tales).
> 
> NCSUCodemonkey, do I need to do any prep for the game?
> 
> Daniel



There is a site with some information, but it is password protected (copyrighted material and all). I will try to e-mail you the info, but the university's e-mail system is being incredibly slow due to the new worm and everyone trying to check their e-mail at once after all the snow. If anyone else in my Grimm game would like to e-mail Daniel the "welcome" e-mail, please go ahead and do so.

This is also a general warning to everyone that e-mail for me is iffy (I've been trying to open a message from Neal for the last 10 mintues). If you need something, and it's not too private, please post here; I'll try to check the boards regularly. If it is private, send me an IM, my screenname on AOL is NCSUCodeMonkey.

Oh...and this weekend is going to be so cool. The Grimm adventure is looking great...I'd almost rather be playing it than DMing! 

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Henry (Jan 28, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> So, whats the weather forcast down there? We are looking at some more snow on Friday here in C'ville, and I don't want to be driving into another storm on the way down...




Weather is looking clear into the weekend, with some showers Friday night, and calling for sunny weather with a high in the 50's on Saturday Morning.

Running a www.weather.com for Raleigh will get you the complete breakdown. I've been monitoring it carefully, praying for no repeats of the winter blast that hit on Sunday/Monday down here in South Carolina. Just as bad as snow -- quarter-inch sheets of ice on all the roadways -- it was a mess...


----------



## TogaMario (Jan 28, 2004)

*Oh and the ice ...*

The ice was everywhere here in Raleigh, thankfully they cancelled school or we'd all be dead. I think the main road are cleared good enough now, thought they keep refreezing overnight. It's supposed to be cleared up early tomorrow of friday as far as treachery goes. It's still cold as whosawhatsit outside, and I have to run and get some Code Red Mt. Dew before I shrivel into a dehydrated mess. Wish me luck.

--Tyler


----------



## Rel (Jan 28, 2004)

The weather should be fine by the weekend.  The temperature for the next few days is supposed to get into the 50's and there definately won't be any snow on major roadways.  The shaded hill in my subdivision may be another story.

I just confirmed our reservation for Friday night with Errico's.  We are the "Morrus" party, same as last time.  If I'm not already in the room we'll be dining in or standing near the front door, you'll find me across the shopping center at Fallen Orc Games.  Stop there for all your last minute gaming needs.


----------



## Jeph (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, dammit.

Because of all this snow Raleigh Charter (my school) has decided to have a half-day on staurday. I won't be able to get to the gameday until around 12:30 or 1:00. Consider my slot in the Shadowrun game to be vacated, but, in the immortal words of Henry, I SHALL BE THERE, BY GOD, AND I SHALL BE DM'ING!!!!!

Give or take an exclamation point or two. 
--Jeff


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 28, 2004)

Jeph said:
			
		

> Well, dammit.
> 
> Because of all this snow Raleigh Charter (my school) has decided to have a half-day on staurday. I won't be able to get to the gameday until around 12:30 or 1:00. Consider my slot in the Shadowrun game to be vacated, but, in the immortal words of Henry, I SHALL BE THERE, BY GOD, AND I SHALL BE DM'ING!!!!!
> 
> ...



Pffbbtthhh. I had a half day on Saturday, once. I remember that we did all kinds of make up work; for example, my math class went down to the band room and played cards while the teachers goofed off. Oh wait...that wasn't work, we totally slacked off 

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Jeph (Jan 28, 2004)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> Pffbbtthhh. I had a half day on Saturday, once. I remember that we did all kinds of make up work; for example, my math class went down to the band room and played cards while the teachers goofed off. Oh wait...that wasn't work, we totally slacked off
> 
> NCSUCodeMonkey




Ah, but on this half-day I get to direct the balcony scene from Romeo and Juliet, plus ninjas. Who am I to turn down an opportunity to insert ninjas into Shakespearean classics?

--Jeff


----------



## Clueless (Jan 29, 2004)

Jeph said:
			
		

> Consider my slot in the Shadowrun game to be vacated,...
> --Jeff




Raaawwwrr! *is promptly muted by a ton of falling books*
Ok ok ... well, oddly enough that works out well enough for at least one friend who I didn't know was going to be even attending... to play SR... man oh man, at this rate my game is cursed. 

For players (what few survivors I have  ) :
I'll be posting a short list of PC options - those of you who don't want to go to the trouble of making your own. I'm also going to be scrounging up a pdf for *temporary* viewing and familarization with the system, characters will come with 'cheat sheets' for commonly used rolls. 

At least two of you (Shemmie and FH) will be making your own characters - anyone else up to anythign or got any special requests?


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 29, 2004)

Clueless I borrowed a shadowrun 3e book ....is there an adept in your game or do I need to make one of my own?


----------



## Clueless (Jan 29, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> Clueless I borrowed a shadowrun 3e book ....is there an adept in your game or do I need to make one of my own?




So far I have no adept
I have one conjuration specialist, and one tech-geek.
I welcome adepts with open arms 
If you want to make him/her up feel free (it'll take some burden off of me for making characters). Or you can give me some guidelines and I'll generate it.
Only suggestions are for the most part keep the to basic book, maybe a little from the Magic in the Shadows book - check with me for those.


----------



## Rel (Jan 29, 2004)

Clueless said:
			
		

> Raaawwwrr! *is promptly muted by a ton of falling books*
> Ok ok ... well, oddly enough that works out well enough for at least one friend who I didn't know was going to be even attending... to play SR... man oh man, at this rate my game is cursed.




First off, I'm sorry to hear that Jeph will be joining us late.  But I am glad to hear that he'll be preaching the gospel of Ninja to the young minds of today.

Clueless, I did not "open" up that slot in your game since you seem to indicate that you've already got somebody on the hook for it.  Does this unfortunate (I say "unfortunate" because of your sadistic streak, not to cast any aspersions on your abilities as a GM   ) soul have a name?  I've noted the slot as "Taken" for now.

Upon further reflection, "Taken" would be a bitchin' username.  I wonder if it's taken?

I'll be seeing a great many of you in less than 48 hours.  Exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Nareau (Jan 29, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> Also, I seem to recall from posts I've seen of yours that you're an accomplished DM in your own right.  Perhaps you could be swayed to run a game in the afternoon?



Wow, such flattery!  

While I've been itching to run a Spycraft game for a while, I unfortunately won't be ready to do so by Saturday.  Besides, I wanna *play*.  Maybe next year.

Though it's already been said, I want to thank you guys for putting this together.  I'm really looking forward to it.

Also, I just wanted to drop a note that I'm currently helping set up a gaming convention up here in Asheville on June 18th-20th.  I'm going to do my best to have some flyers and more info by this weekend.

Hrm...must go learn Deadlands system now...

Spider


----------



## Rel (Jan 29, 2004)

Spider said:
			
		

> While I've been itching to run a Spycraft game for a while, I unfortunately won't be ready to do so by Saturday.  Besides, I wanna *play*.  Maybe next year.




Well, Spider, you probably won't have to wait for an entire year if you don't want to.  NCGDIV should take place sometime around the end of April or beginning of May (please don't ask for anything more specific than that right now) and NCGDV will be in September or so.

And now a mildly funny anecdote:  This morning my 2 year old daughter was sitting in my lap in The Comfy Chair.  She reached behind her (with both hands) and declared "THIS is my bottom."  I congratulated her on not needing a road map...

...Which brings me to ask, does anybody need a road map to get them to the game day?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 29, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> ...Which brings me to ask, does anybody need a road map to get them to the game day?



 Yes, I will. I'll post my hotel location as soon as I get one...
 If worst comes to worst, i'll just use Mapquest. 

 Is there convienient parking near the gameday location, or will I have to park on one side of campus and walk to the other. 

 Is it possible for someone to email me a cellphone # that I can call in case I get lost on the way to the dinner tomorrow night or the gameday on Saturday? I'm not usually bad with directions, but just in case. My email is antelope2001_at_hotmail.com


----------



## Mirth (Jan 29, 2004)

Spider said:
			
		

> Also, I just wanted to drop a note that I'm currently helping set up a gaming convention up here in Asheville on June 18th-20th.  I'm going to do my best to have some flyers and more info by this weekend.




W3RD?! Please keep me posted on that one, Spider.

Jay

mirthcard [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## Rel (Jan 29, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Yes, I will. I'll post my hotel location as soon as I get one...
> If worst comes to worst, i'll just use Mapquest.
> 
> Is there convienient parking near the gameday location, or will I have to park on one side of campus and walk to the other.
> ...




CL, in all probablility you can park fairly close to the front of the student center.  There are parking spaces along the road onto campus and I've never had any problems finding one open (then again, I've showed up about half an hour early for both previous game days).  If those spaces are not open, there is a parking deck just a short walk away.  All of this will be illustrated on the map that I post a bit later (assuming nobody beats me to it).

I don't have a cell phone but I'll try and sweet talk my wife out of hers for Friday night and Saturday.

Important other news:  I just spoke to Raven on the phone and his company is forcing him to work on Saturday to make up for time missed due to the snow/ice storm.  BUT, he thinks he can rework his hours that day in order to still be at the Game Day on time to run his AU game in the afternoon.  He wanted me to let the players know that he might be a couple minutes late but he is still coming.  He's going to try and send the character sheets along with me so that you can sort that part out while you're waiting for him if he winds up being late by 15-20 minutes.

So, the snow is screwing up our schedule a bit even though it was a week before the Game Day!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 29, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> CL, in all probablility you can park fairly close to the front of the student center. There are parking spaces along the road onto campus and I've never had any problems finding one open (then again, I've showed up about half an hour early for both previous game days). If those spaces are not open, there is a parking deck just a short walk away. All of this will be illustrated on the map that I post a bit later (assuming nobody beats me to it).
> 
> I don't have a cell phone but I'll try and sweet talk my wife out of hers for Friday night and Saturday.



 Sounds good. I'm sure I'll be able to find something, and if I have to pay at the parking deck, no big deal. 

 I'm staying at a Motel 6 thats about 5 miles away from both the restaurant & NC State. I should have no problems finding either, so if you don't get a phone, no worries. 

 See everyone tomorrow night!


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 29, 2004)

*Need Directions?*

I've added a link to the NC Game Day page that will allow you to either get a map or get directions from Yahoo! Maps (Mapquest can't find the Talley Student Center, I tried it).  If you're interested in checking it out:

http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/directions.php

See you guys on Saturday!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 29, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> If I'm not already in the room we'll be dining in or standing near the front door, you'll find me across the shopping center at Fallen Orc Games. Stop there for all your last minute gaming needs.



 Does Fallen Orc Games have a website? I'll probably be getting into town around 4:30-5pm, checking into the motel, then killing an hour or two. Might as well be a game store. 

 Rel, is there a picture of you online so I can keep my eyes open for you before dinner? I'm in this one from the ENWorld Member Gallery. I'm the guy not in costume.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 29, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> Important other news:  I just spoke to Raven on the phone and his company is forcing him to work on Saturday to make up for time missed due to the snow/ice storm.  BUT, he thinks he can rework his hours that day in order to still be at the Game Day on time to run his AU game in the afternoon.  He wanted me to let the players know that he might be a couple minutes late but he is still coming.  He's going to try and send the character sheets along with me so that you can sort that part out while you're waiting for him if he winds up being late by 15-20 minutes.




That all sounds fine except for the fact that his game is currently scheduled for the morning unless I missed something somewhere (which we all know is entirely possible). If he's resheduling to the afternoon, I'll need to drop out as I'm committed to piloting an airship in the martian highlands at that time.   

Sadly, that'll also leave me without a game in the morning.


----------



## Rel (Jan 29, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Does Fallen Orc Games have a website? I'll probably be getting into town around 4:30-5pm, checking into the motel, then killing an hour or two. Might as well be a game store.
> 
> Rel, is there a picture of you online so I can keep my eyes open for you before dinner? I'm in this one from the ENWorld Member Gallery. I'm the guy not in costume.




Damn.  I was hoping you were the one in the middle.   

As far as I know, Fallen Orc does not have a website.  The guy who runs the place is named William and he's pretty nice.  There tends to be a small pack of folks playing Magic or other collectable card game there in the afternoons so if you're into any of that you might be able to rustle up a game.

As for what I look like:  "About 5'8", sweater-vest, devastatingly handsome..."  oh, wait, that's actually Ferris Bueller.  Hang on while I check my wardrobe...hmm, I think I'll wear blue jeans, a grey sweater with gold and burgundy squares on it and a black leather coat.  I'm about 6 feet tall and fairly slim with dark hair.  I'm a totally generic white dude possibly with wife and daughter in tow.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's what I look like; I'm on the left.  My lovely and talented wife, sadly, won't be attending.

By my long red hair shall ye know me.

Daniel


----------



## Rel (Jan 29, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> That all sounds fine except for the fact that his game is currently scheduled for the morning unless I missed something somewhere (which we all know is entirely possible). If he's resheduling to the afternoon, I'll need to drop out as I'm committed to piloting an airship in the martian highlands at that time.
> 
> Sadly, that'll also leave me without a game in the morning.




OY!  I messed that up but good!

I had not finished my coffee this morning when he called me and I somehow thought his game was in the PM.

Crap.  (I know that saying "Crap" is not very useful right now but I'm buying time while I try to think of something that will get us out of this fix.)

Double crap...

Ok, all I can offer for the moment is this:  Raven told me when he was (correctly it turns out) thinking that he was going to be unable to run the game that he'd be happy to offer it to somebody else to run.  The adventure is complete and ready to run and the characters are pre-made.  Anybody feel like taking up that challenge?

Otherwise I'm down to only two other suggestions:

1) Somebody offers to run another adventure they've got.

or

2) The folks in Raven's game check with the Trinocon folks to see if there are any slots open in the games they've been organizing.

Any thoughts on any of this?  (This would be a particularly good time for Spider to take my flattery to heart and decide that a year is WAY too long to wait to run his Spycraft game).


----------



## Rel (Jan 29, 2004)

Important Notice

Raven's AU game is officially scrubbed.  All is not lost however.  There are a host of other events taking place during that time slot that should provide ample entertainment for those of you cast adrift by the cruel hand of bad weather.  Check out the schedule over at:

http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/schedule.php

There are three RPGA games going on right there in the Walnut Room with us.  Also, Neal has mentioned to me that the Iron Claw RPG going on in the Brown Room is fun and the person running the game is an outstanding GM for that system.  There are also plenty of board games going on including Talsiman (which I know Jon had expressed interest in previously).  And of course the aforementioned possibility that somebody within this group of players might wish to run a game of their own.

I sincerely hope that one or more of these options are attractive to you.  This is where our teaming with Trinocon has really paid off and given us lots more options than we've ever had before when this sort of thing crops up.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 30, 2004)

So is there really an opening in the morning Shadowrun game? I've never played although I own the first printing of the game (the one put out by FASA) and have always had a hankering to play a street samurai and/or a troll.

So... if there's really an open slot and Clueless doesn't mind holding my hand a little, I'd love to jump on that game.


----------



## Clueless (Jan 30, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> So is there really an opening in the morning Shadowrun game? I've never played although I own the first printing of the game (the one put out by FASA) and have always had a hankering to play a street samurai and/or a troll.
> 
> So... if there's really an open slot and Clueless doesn't mind holding my hand a little, I'd love to jump on that game.




As far as I know right now there is  So you should round things out a bit. So - street sam or troll... how about troll street sam? 
SR's pretty flexible on what you can come up with - so if you've got other ideas let me know.


----------



## Old One (Jan 30, 2004)

*Have Fun!*

Wish I could join you guys...if only to watch and drink Guinness!  Rel and crew, have fun!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel (Jan 30, 2004)

Old One said:
			
		

> Wish I could join you guys...if only to watch and drink Guinness!  Rel and crew, have fun!
> 
> ~ Old One




If I ever cajole you into coming to an NC Game Day, you're damn sure going to do more than watch, Old One.  You bloody well need to be running a game!


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 30, 2004)

Clueless said:
			
		

> As far as I know right now there is  So you should round things out a bit. So - street sam or troll... how about troll street sam?
> SR's pretty flexible on what you can come up with - so if you've got other ideas let me know.




No! That would be perfect! Can I rely on you to pre-generate one for me? That would be great if you could. I realize this is quite last-minute and I'll happily play any character you've got kicking around!

As I said, my familiarity with the rules is less than stellar.    I hope that's not a huge problem.


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 30, 2004)

Clueless,
I made up my adept....You guys got one stealthy katana wielding japanese man on the way to ACME.inc..........I am getting a buddy of mine with more experience in shadowrun to check him over rules wise before hand..


----------



## Clueless (Jan 30, 2004)

w00p! - sounds good. 
Let your friend know you're looking at smuggling/courier style runs as you look things over, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Clueless (Jan 30, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> No! That would be perfect! Can I rely on you to pre-generate one for me? That would be great if you could. I realize this is quite last-minute and I'll happily play any character you've got kicking around!
> 
> As I said, my familiarity with the rules is less than stellar.    I hope that's not a huge problem.




That's what cheat sheets are for. 
And I can come up with troll street sams in my sleep - I'll hook you up with something good.


----------



## Toras (Jan 30, 2004)

-I could do a Mage game.  It would be completely spontanous, character gen on the spot or bring your own.  (someone else bring another copy of the book)
If I do this however, I warn you, as it is completely mad up on spot, no planning  escapade, don't look for consistance, or any manner of conhesiveness.

That said, if you want me too, I can do this.  I make no promises about quality nor actual playing time.

Game would be 2nd ed continuity, and take place in a seedy section of New York.  Theme of the game, a general low level turf war between Traditions in the city and vamps here.


----------



## Rel (Jan 30, 2004)

Toras said:
			
		

> -I could do a Mage game.  It would be completely spontanous, character gen on the spot or bring your own.  (someone else bring another copy of the book)
> If I do this however, I warn you, as it is completely mad up on spot, no planning  escapade, don't look for consistance, or any manner of conhesiveness.
> 
> That said, if you want me too, I can do this.  I make no promises about quality nor actual playing time.
> ...




That sounds like fun, Toras!  I'm a big fan of Mage and if I weren't already in a game, I might jump into that one.  I suggest you bring your stuff and see if a pickup game develops.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 30, 2004)

Clueless said:
			
		

> That's what cheat sheets are for.
> And I can come up with troll street sams in my sleep - I'll hook you up with something good.





Excellent!

BTW, did the website mentioned earlier in this thread ever materialize? You also mentioned a "welcome email" and a pdf of the basic rules, I think. Is any of this available for me to look at prior to the big event?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 30, 2004)

Just about ready to head out after a few errands, I'll see some of you tonight at dinner, the rest tomorrow morning! I'm really looking forward to this (as if you couldn't tell...).

 Rich


----------



## Henry (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep, I'm ready too. Only 6 more hours before the work week ends and Gameday begins! (For me at least).

Rel, I told Togamario to meet everyone at Errico's (me included) rather than throw ourselves even further late by me going to his place first. I will be late, for certain, because the earliest I'm probably going to be there, barring no slowdowns on 95, will be about 7:30. He'll probably be on time, though.

Got my stuff, ready to game! (I even brought my Basic D&D book just in case something happens and Jeph gets delayed. That way I could coax a few people into a game of D&D and tease Diaglo about it later. )

See you there!!!


----------



## Tiew (Jan 30, 2004)

*Help with SR...*

Hey Clueless, sorry this is so late. Time kind of got away from me this week. I'm really looking forward to the game, but I don't know much about shadowrun, so if you could have a pregen for me that would be great.

     I'm thinking... something human... who fights... maybe does other cool stuff... (Like I said I don't know much.) Not so much into magic, but other interesting stuff might be nice. Whatever you think would be cool and would be easier for you. (I already have an idea for my characters description and personality, just need some abilities to work into it.)

     Thanks, and sorry again for being so last minute.

Tiew


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 30, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> (I even brought my Basic D&D book just in case something happens and Jeph gets delayed. That way I could coax a few people into a game of D&D and tease Diaglo about it later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh, I'm all over that! 

 OK, Really, I'm leaving now. Just had to print out directions.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 30, 2004)

I hope you all have fun and sorry I can't make this one. My son turned two on Tuesday and my mom's birthday was yesterday, so we're having a combo-birthday-bash for the two of them tomorrow afternoon. That's obviously something I can't miss (and wouldn't want to).

Hopefully, if Spider can work his plan out, there will be a reason for some ENWorlders to get together in Western NC. If so, I look forward to meeting all of you then.

Game on,

Jay


----------



## Henry (Jan 30, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Game on,
> 
> Jay




Jay, sorry you can't make it, but I'm glad to hear it's over happy news.

Perhaps next time!

Have a Good weekend!


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 30, 2004)

woohoo almost time, can you feel the excitement?  

And Clueless, that smuggler courier thing works out great with my character he is very focused on stealth...  are you getting that ninja vibe yet?


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 30, 2004)

Is there a post somewhere in this thread with directions to the gaming site?  I've looked around briefly and haven't found it; the Yahoo directions don't work, but only tell me that 2610 Cates Avenue doesn't exist.

Daniel


----------



## Rel (Jan 30, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> I hope you all have fun and sorry I can't make this one. My son turned two on Tuesday and my mom's birthday was yesterday, so we're having a combo-birthday-bash for the two of them tomorrow afternoon. That's obviously something I can't miss (and wouldn't want to).
> 
> Hopefully, if Spider can work his plan out, there will be a reason for some ENWorlders to get together in Western NC. If so, I look forward to meeting all of you then.
> 
> ...




Tell your family members we said Happy Birthday.  And don't worry, NCGDIV is right around the corner.


----------



## LGodamus (Jan 30, 2004)

Pielorhino , I believe the directions were posted on our yahoo group website, pretty sure they were actually.


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 30, 2004)

*Directions*

To get to Talley Student Center, get on I440 south.  Exit off Hillsborough Rd.

Turn Right on HILLSBOROUGH ST - go 0.6 mi 
Turn Right on DAN ALLEN DR - go 0.3 mi 
Turn Left on CATES AVE - go 0.4 mi 

Unfortunately Yahoo can't find the street address, so you have to remove the number, then try and get directions again.

Sorry about the confusion.  Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Rel (Jan 30, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Is there a post somewhere in this thread with directions to the gaming site?  I've looked around briefly and haven't found it; the Yahoo directions don't work, but only tell me that 2610 Cates Avenue doesn't exist.
> 
> Daniel




If you'll tell me where you're staying I can walk you through how to get there.  Let me know if you need me to.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks, folks!  *Morgenes's* directions look like they'll work, as far as they go.  I know we're looking for the Walnut room; is this in a campus building?  What does it look like? Is there parking right outside?

(If this has been covered in the thread, can you give me an idea where? I looked through about five pages and didn't see it).

Thanks, folks!
Daniel


----------



## Rel (Jan 30, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Thanks, folks!  *Morgenes's* directions look like they'll work, as far as they go.  I know we're looking for the Walnut room; is this in a campus building?  What does it look like? Is there parking right outside?
> 
> (If this has been covered in the thread, can you give me an idea where? I looked through about five pages and didn't see it).
> 
> ...




In all probablility you can park fairly close to the front of the student center. There are parking spaces along the road onto campus and I've never had any problems finding one open (then again, I've showed up about half an hour early for both previous game days). If those spaces are not open, there is a parking deck just a short walk away.  If you follow Morgenes directions, you'll pass the parking deck on the way in.


----------



## Morgenes (Jan 30, 2004)

*Parking*

You're looking for the Talley Student Center building.  The Walnut Room is on
the fourth floor.  There's an information desk on the main floor if you need more specific directions.

Depending on when you arrive, parking should be available just outside the building.  If not, on Dan Allen Dr (the road you turned on to Cates from) has a parking deck that is free on the weekend.  A bit more of a hike, but almost guaranteed to have open spots.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay, so the Walnut room is in the Talley student center, right?  (I somehow missed that in his above post -- d'oh!)

Thanks again, and I look forward to seeing y'all tomorrow morning!

Daniel


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jan 30, 2004)

*Directions*

Directions and parking, always the best part of Game Day 

Here is the area around the Talley Student Center. Areas marked in blue should have public parking availible:





You can park anywhere, really, just read the signs carefully. If a sign says 24 Hour Towing, there's a good chance that you will get towed for parking there (especially if you are there for the entire day). 

Maps of campus, to get you past where MapQuest peters out: Central Campus Maps
Talley is building #102 (Scroll right for a while, it's probably easiest to compare with the parking image until you find it).

If you are worried about getting lost, please contact me privately and I will give you my cell phone number. I'll leave it on all day, if anyone asks for the number.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Henry (Jan 30, 2004)

C'mon, 5:00 !


----------



## Pielorinho (Jan 30, 2004)

Awesome, NCSU!  My wife attended NC State, so I'm vaguely familiar with the campus; I even had the pleasure of seeing Spalding Grey perform in the Student Union once.  I can hopefully get us there; if not, I'm not manly enough to shun asking strangers for directions .

Daniel


----------



## Nareau (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, crap.

I suppose I could run that AU game...I've been running a D&D game for the past couple of years, and I've played AU once (although I'm about to play again, and am reading the book).  If the adventure is really complete, and the bad guy doesn't have too many spells I need to manage, I think I could pull it off.  Oh, and if I could get all this before 8:00 tomorrow morning.

Let me know if that works.  You can email me at ncgameday@the5thcircle.com.

Spider


----------



## Henry (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm Audi!  See you all later!


----------



## Jeph (Jan 30, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> I'm Audi!  See you all later!




::jealous::

Goddam half-day... At least running Feng Shui will totally rock. 

--Jeff


----------



## Rel (Jan 30, 2004)

Jeph said:
			
		

> ::jealous::
> 
> Goddam half-day... At least running Feng Shui will totally rock.
> 
> --Jeff




Didja convince your folks to let you come to the dinner?  I'll be seeing everybody there in about an hour and a half.


----------



## TogaMario (Jan 30, 2004)

Making my final preps (selling my art online so I can finance this weekend excursion) and then I'm off around 6:15 to head that way, Rel. I'm starving!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 30, 2004)

*All Is Lost!*

ugh, I had to cancel with the grim game because of seeing the capital steps, but now raven's game is canceled   

I saw rel's schedule thing, but it's confusing me  .  So, what RPGs are open for the morning slot???!!?!


----------



## Jeph (Jan 30, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> Didja convince your folks to let you come to the dinner?  I'll be seeing everybody there in about an hour and a half.




Unfortunately not. They saddled us with an ungodly amount of homework. It's like they're trying to make up for 4 missed school days all in one night...

Bleargh. 
--Jeff


----------



## Andy Kitkowski (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey all- I got a little sick this week (working too much, plus the weather), still, though, I'm gonna stick my head in for at least a little while, if nothing else than to finally meet the elusive Jeph.  

I'll probably bring a game or two, like Sorcerer or Buffy, in case people are around loitering that could use a good roundin' up to play something.

See you all tomorrow!

-Andy


----------



## Jeph (Jan 31, 2004)

Andy Kitkowski said:
			
		

> I'll probably bring a game or two, like Sorcerer or Buffy




Or, idunno, Kyu-Sei-Sha? 



--Jeff


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2004)

Have a blast, everyone!


----------



## Andy Kitkowski (Jan 31, 2004)

Oops, the NC Gameday site went down... now to retrieve maps, driving directions, etc from this thread.... 


...thems a lot of posts right there. :-(


----------



## Rel (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow.  I had such a great time today.  As I rode home from Rock-Ola, I had (and this should come as absolutely no surprise to anybody who knows me) Jimmy Buffett in the CD player.  Two songs played that jumped out at me:

"I'm Growing Older But Not Up" - I'm always amazed and gratified at what a fantastic sense of imagination that all the folks at the Game Day have.  They think of things that are inspired and wonderful and fun and exciting.  The story of every game is cooler than the one before.  These are people who have not lost touch with their inner child.

And...

"We Are The People Our Parents Warned Us About" - I'll let this mostly speak for itself.  These people are, by and large, criminal geniuses.  No plan is too devious, no plot too sinister, no darkness too vile, no bastard too rat-bastardly.  I'm glad you people are my friends because I could NOT survive long with you as my enemies.

I had a complete blast and I want to thank everybody who participated.  I especially want to thank Neal Haggard who was a tremendous pleasure to work with and who, unlike me, did not get to do any actual gaming today.  There is no way in hell that I'd help organize this thing if I wasn't getting to play.  Neal is a guy who is very dedicated to helping other people have fun.  That's pretty special and it deserves mention.

Also a special thanks to NCSU Code Monkey who helped us with our venue again and for being just the coolest, most genuine guy you'd ever want to meet.  Also to Henry because he is a great GM (whose talents I finally got to sample this time) and the sort of person who you could just listen to and talk to for hours because he has a lot of interesting things to say.  Plus, he's a mod and I always like to suck up to the mods.   

And thanks to the folks who played in my game today.  It was the first time I ran (or even played) d20 Modern ever and I had a fantastic time.  You guys made it easy for me and I loved the way you tackled the adventure.  You are all welcome at my gaming table any day of the week (except for tomorrow 'cause of the Superbowl and everything).

So anyway, I'm tired and I need to spend some time with my wife and child but I wanted to offer thanks again to everybody who was a part of NC Game Day III.  Thanks especially to those who drove in from far flung parts of the state and other states entirely.  Drive home safely and please come back next time if you can.

I'll post pictures and some memorable quotes later.

Oh, and GO PANTHERS!!


----------



## Toras (Feb 1, 2004)

I too enjoyed game day, and I had a blast running Deadlands.
By the way, I'd like to apologies for going way, way to far on the description of the chapel.  
That is what happens when you are designing a game and reading a Hellraiser book.  You borrow ideas and Clive Barker is freaking sick.  
The rest, I had fun, yet again.


----------



## TogaMario (Feb 1, 2004)

*Thanks Rel and Henry*

To Rel and Henry I give a hearty thanks, because the I had a great time. Arcana Unearthed ... if you haven't played it, DO. Always inspiring to be around people that are just as excited as you, if not more! And for the price, there is nothing that compares  You don't get what you payed for, rather, you get what you didn't pay for, and that makes all the difference 

A true riot, hopefully I'll be around for next GameDay, if nothing else I can track up from SC since I know Raleigh quite well enough now.

Thanks again, guys and everyone who was there that made it that much more fun.

--Tyler


----------



## Rel (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's see if I can get a pic to go in here...

Hmm.  Apparently not.  Anybody know how I can get a 350Kb photo down to under 250 so that it can be attached?


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 1, 2004)

Rel said:
			
		

> Let's see if I can get a pic to go in here...
> 
> Hmm.  Apparently not.  Anybody know how I can get a 350Kb photo down to under 250 so that it can be attached?





The three options are:

1) decrease the resolution, which I don't recommend because digital camera pics are already at 72 dpi., the typical web image resolution

2) decrease the number of colors, which I don't recommend either because it almost always makes the image look weirdly pixellated.

3) crop or resize the image to smaller physical dimensions. This is the method I would (and do) use. There are lots of image editors available that would do the trick. Feel free to send them to the email address in my profile if you need to and I'll do the resizing and send them back to you.

BTW, I can't believe I almost forgot to say what a great time I had yesterday at Game Day III! I gamed in two systems I've bever played before and had an absolute blast! Thanks to both Rel and Clueless for providing such memorable adventures; I'm already looking forward to Game Day IV.


----------



## Rel (Feb 1, 2004)

YIKES!  TOO BIG.  Could a mod (Henry?) please delete that post and let me try again.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 1, 2004)

Just got back to C'ville, and wanted to make a quick post to say that I had a great time! Thanks to Henry & Toras for running the games I played in (Toras, I forgive you for the chapel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and a big thanks to Rel and NCSUCodemonkey for giving me directions everytime I needed to drive someplace. Next time I'll have a better idea where I'm going! Also thanks to Neal for the website and running around making sure things were going smoothly. Glad I could make the drive down, and I hope to do it again. 

 Rich


----------



## Henry (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm just dropping in a brief word to say how much fun I had, too. I'm afraid I can't relate all of the experiences I had yesterday, much less remember them all  but I did want to say a word about the people I did meet and the games I did play in:

1) The Arcana Unearthed game - to Ruined, Speaks with Stone, Rel, Pielorhino, Cthulhu's Librarian, NCSUCodemonkey, and Togamario - that's a dream gaming group there. I would be honored to DM for any of these guys again. It was a blast to catch up with some of you again, a real pleasure to meet some of you for the first time, and rewarding to see how much ALL of you enjoyed the game system. Based on what Rel said about how much he likes AU, his players better have their eyes peeled for a TPK monster in the near future... 

2) Feng Shui. The game I felt like I could have run inside of ten minutes of playing it. The rules are quite flexible, and if I get the opportunity to buy this game in the future, my gamers may have a new one-shot system, if I can get them to try it one time...

Jeph, hat off to you for an excellent demo and a smooth plot. To Hopping Vampire, Queldonus, Drayan, and (the only player whose name I forgot sitting next to me - if he can chime in I'd be grateful) - you guys made Feng Shui some great fun. A Little Korean shopkeeper, an Ancient Sorcerers flung to the present, a Mad-dog Assassin with a heart of gold and titanium-steel shades, a Demon-hunting cop hunting for justice for his partner, and a beer-swilling football-playing Country Boy looking for his lost daughter - all together on a mission to save New York without blowing it up first - was an experience I'll never forget.  The pleasure was mine, guys.

Errico's in Cary, NC is da bomb - great food and friendly staff, you don't find many places like it any more. Rock-ola was as usual superb. I'm sorry so many couldn't make it to the dinners, because it's always fun to sit, eat, talk about everything from family to jobs to most exciting game sessions, to (with Rel and several others) the nature of good and evil and the underpinnings of the economies of Hell - there's always something new.

The saddest part is it's only a day.  The best part is we're planning for two or three more this year. 

Hats off to Neal, the TrinocCon staff, and NCSU. It's great to know these fine folks and some serious dedication to fun. I had that milkshake for ya, Neal! 

P.S. Jeph, 'Vampire, et.al - I'm thinking of writing up the Feng Shui game, assuming one of you hasn't had a similar thought, because it was such fun - it that's cool, could everyone in that game please e-mail me when convenient, and help me get a few facts straight? I would appreciate it!


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 1, 2004)

I had a blast...it's good to know that such a large amount of good people exist so relatively close to home..it is not often that you can walk into a room full of strangers  and feel welcome and not have tension with anyone there. I really have to admit game day could easily become an addiction...


----------



## Jeph (Feb 1, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> all together on a mission to save New York without blowing it up first




Objective A: Accomplished.
Objective B: Not so much so. 

It was great fun running for you guys, and you can bet your hat I'll be GMing again at NCGDIV. And Henry, I'll be emailing you about writing up the game. What info would you like me to send?

Huge thanks to Henry, Rel, Neal, and everyone else for making the Gameday possible!
--Jeff


----------



## Morgenes (Feb 2, 2004)

*Thanks and a question*

Hey guys,  just surfaced from a day of sleep, a hearty lunch with friends and a SuperBowl worth remembering, unfortunately that game didn't turn out as I would have hoped.  

I wanted to thank you all for allowing Trinoc*coN and GAMER to piggy-back on NC Game Day 3, and make it (from our view as well) a smashing success.  So much so, that as we were cleaning up, many attendees, as well as the majority of the other people who made the game day possible, came forward and asked if we could do this again sooner.

So, I come to you guys as a community.  Would you mind if we piggy-backed along again for NC Game Day IV?  We all had such a blast we want to do it again!

I certainly understand if you guys would rather not, but I think it would be a great boon to EN World and the gaming community in NC as a whole.  We ended up with quite a few new people introduced to gaming in general.  I was quite heartened to see people that had heard about NC Game Day from many disparate sources all playing games together and having a good time.

If nothing else, I will be looking forward to next year, and joining in on making NC Game Day 6 another great day!  Let me know what you guys think, and I'll be hanging around on these great boards.  (Thanks for introducing me to them).

Thanks again,

Neal

PS - I got to sit down and play a game of Ark of the Covenant last night after we closed up.  So don't feel too bad for me.  That and, I think I managed to hook my wife on gaming as well (during the day she actually volunteered to help with the next one, as well as Trinoc*coN itself *a minor miracle*)


----------



## Clueless (Feb 2, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> BTW, I can't believe I almost forgot to say what a great time I had yesterday at Game Day III! I gamed in two systems I've bever played before and had an absolute blast! Thanks to both Rel and Clueless for providing such memorable adventures; I'm already looking forward to Game Day IV.




Thank you so much  I enjoyed watching the looks on your faces when you saw the bullet hole in your delivery. I don't get many chances to run in my current group (school, and the fact that we'd probably assault Shemmie if he stopped running Planescape). So it's always wonderful to have the chance to unleash the evil upon people.  Thank you for the advice (I'll be using that for next Gameday that I run), and thank all of my players for coming out.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 2, 2004)

I want to chip in my thanks to everyone who helped organize this, to the two tremendous GMs I had (*Henry *and *NCSUCodeMonkey*), and to the other players in my games, who were uniformly great.

Some of my favorite moments:
* Discovering how truly and really flexible AU magic is.  When it came time to pull out the big guns for a fight, I found myself casting a heightened web spell, incidentally giving it the electrical template, which, when combined with my electrical mage specialty, gave it yet another ability.  Although it took us a minute or two to sort out all the spell's effects (entangling, damaging, and stunning), it was a lot of fun.
* *NCSUCodemonkey* prefaced his Grimm game with an apology for not having had much time to prepare it.  Inwardly I groaned and thought, "Great, a sloppy seat-of-the-pants game.  This is gonna suck."  Later, when he pulled out the twelve-line poem that he and his fiancee had written together as one part of a multi-part riddle, I thought, "What the heck was he talking about, 'not being prepared'?"  And then still later, when he pulled out a box of Connex (sp?), silly putty, Play-doh, rubber bands, and bendy-straws for us to use in-character to build a contraption for the adventure's climax -- when all us players shouted in unison, "You brought play-doh?  YAYYYYY!!!!!" -- I decided that if this was *NCSUCodemonkey's* idea of unprepared, I desperately want to play in a game that he actually takes the time to prepare for.  I expect he must write odes in the original Sumerian and build life-sized sets .

My two favorite quotes from the day:

"Unfortunately, you have to be a level six Nerd to do that." -*NCSUCodemonkey* in the Grimm game, answering a player's question about what his Nerd character could accomplish.
"Don't think of yourselves as losers!" -- The woman running the raffle, speaking to those losers who didn't win anything.

Thanks again, all!
Daniel


----------



## Belen (Feb 2, 2004)

I wanted to thank everyone who participated in my game.  It was the first time I had played/ GM'd modern and you all made it a success!  I had a lot of fun and I shall always remember that "Mook who wouldn't die!"  I still can't believe that he had one hit point left and no one could hit him for three strait rounds!

Rel!- Christy and I had a great time in your Sky Galleons game.  Good stuff and I was quite glad for the chance to play.  I know that Christy thoroughing enjoyed having the chance to boss my character around.

I truly enjoyed NC Game Day and I play to attend the next one.

Of course, I will be running Fallen Earth II....

Dave


----------



## Ruined (Feb 2, 2004)

Allow me to chime in and say how much fun I had at the Game Day:  LOTS!!  Henry's AU game was a great session, and an excellent way to learn the system. Ah, if we only had you closer Henry, I'd blackmail my way into your gaming group.  And the players were awesome as well. I walked in late, and there were only two remaining characters out of the seven. Great, I'm thinking. But as I looked at the characters and played later, the Greenbond I played is the one I would have chosen had I had first pick. How often does that happen? Terrific group, I'll say.

Unfortunately I had to bolt out halfway through the day. So I'm wondering: TogaMario, who won _our_ copies of Prince of Persia?  =)


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 2, 2004)

I won one of the copies of Prince of Persia, and I was really excited:  $5 of raffle tickets got me a monster book that Monte Cook had recommended AND a brand-spanking new computer game!

And then I noticed that my video card isn't good enough to run PoP.

That $5 video game is gonna cost me close to $100 in computer upgrades, I'm guessing....

Daniel


----------



## Henry (Feb 2, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I won one of the copies of Prince of Persia, and I was really excited:  $5 of raffle tickets got me a monster book that Monte Cook had recommended AND a brand-spanking new computer game!
> 
> And then I noticed that my video card isn't good enough to run PoP.
> 
> That $5 video game is gonna cost me close to $100 in computer upgrades, I'm guessing....





Toga's cryin' for ya. 

I came about 10 tickets away from winning the Draconomicon, myself. Based on the winning number, I realized that if I had bought just $5.00 more dollars in tickets, I would have won the thing!  Ah, well, at least it went to a good cause. Wherever there will be a gamer trying their first RPGA session, my $0.50 will have made it happen!

Maybe I can coax some of those camera pix out of T. when he gets a chance.


----------



## Belen (Feb 2, 2004)

*All Fun and Games*

Hey all,

I just wanted to mention that we have a new game store open up in the area.  The former Games Galore on Kildaire Farm and Tryon Road (in the Walmart Shopping Center, Cary) is under new ownership.

The store is now All Fun and Games.  Basically, the manager, Bobbi, and the manager of the Raleigh Games Galore, Vivian, bought the store from the old owner.  They are revamping it to become a Gamer Friendly place.  The back of the store is being rebuilt into a Game Room!

Also, Bobbi and Vivian, are giving us a 20% discount on pre-orders and special orders.  I'll admit, that Games Galore has not been a gamer friendly recently as the old owner wants to move into the toy store biz, so I am really happy that Bobbi and Vivian are the new owners.

However, All Fun and Games is now owned by fellow gamers, so I wanted to let you guys know what was happening.  

Dave


----------



## Henry (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool to hear! You know the one thing I have not yet done, is to shop in a Game Store in Raleigh. I usually arrive at 7 or 8 at night, I game all day on Saturday, and then leave Sunday morning, when everything is closed! One of these days, say, next gameday, I'm going to have to leave early enough to do a little shopping first, because you've just mentioned, oh, about two more game stores than my local area has. (I'm not counting Books a Million as a Game Store. )


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 2, 2004)

Henry, I sent an email to the address in your profile regarding the AU adventure you ran. Don't know if you've read it yet, but if I could get a copy of that adventure (assuming you have notes on it), I'd really like to take a look at how you set things up and maybe run my group through it to give them a taste of the AU system. Did you use any other AU books besides the core book for it? I thought the adventure was a great demo of the setting and the system!


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Feb 2, 2004)

Man was that ever a blast  I get this feeling that each Game Day goes better and better. A special thanks to Rel and Neal, who made this setup super easy, and to my Grimm players who leapt into the adventure head first. That was, perhaps, the most uproarious three hours of roleplaying I've ever had the pleasure of DMing. Oh and Henry, is there any way we can kidnap you for a weekly North Carolina AU game? I don't really have the free time, but some things are worth making time for .

Last but not least: Quotable Quotes, all from the Grimm game:

"It's like gnome Karma Sutra!" -- LGodamus, an out of character comment about the naked gnomes in "The Secret Lives of Gnomes"

"Yeah, but who's gonna fight the dragon?"
"Spiderman!" -- Pielorinho, man...that was classic.

"No. Please. Help. Rescue me." -- David, in a flat, monotone voice, while playing his part (in drag) as the Princess in the children's play.

"Is the German gril talking to me?" --wolfen, as Trevor, "The Popular Kid."

Can't wait until next time, guys. Just to let you know, the secret meetings are underway to pick a date. I'll let Rel tell everyone when to start watching for the next planning thread.

NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Riggs (Feb 2, 2004)

*gamesday=good*

Hi all, just typing onto the "had fun" bandwagon....because I did have fun.

It was good to meet some of you and play in the Sky Galleons game. 

And Henry, I had the next sequential several tickets but only put one in the Draconomicon due to it's popularity, which was by far my luckiest moment of the gaming day.  It certainly wasn't parking or avoiding getting my character shot!  The door prizes practice was a nice touch and they were nice things.

Well done to Neal and the Trinacon crew  and to Rel and those that made it all happen.

I am also glad to hear the Cary GG is now something worth visiting, thanks for the news.

-Jason aka "Tex"


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 2, 2004)

NCSUCodeMonkey said:
			
		

> "No. Please. Help. Rescue me." -- David, in a flat, monotone voice, while playing his part (in drag) as the Princess in the children's play.



Priceless! Although I couldn't really join in, it was great fun watching the bully and the German girl work together to intimidate the poor (male) nerd into playing the princess in the children's play, and to see the look of sullen despair on the nerd's face when he realized that instead of being Spiderman or the Hulk or a dragon, he was soon going to be wearing a dress and a pointy princess hat.  David's acting of the nerd's acting was Oscar material .

Daniel


----------



## Drayan (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm most definately looking forward to the next NC Game Day.  It was great meeting all of you, and nice to be able to put faces with names now.  

Dave - Fallen Earth was great, I'm definately in for part 2, I just hope the dice fall better on both sides.That guy just would not die.  TempleTroll, Lola, Christy (at least i think it was Christy), you guys helped make it a memorable game.

Jeff - Holy Crap man!  I have a new favorite system.  Feng Shui is the most insane RPG I've ever played.  I probably never would have touched it, were it not for Game Day, so a big Thank You is in order for you.  Henry, HoppingVampire, and that guy sitting next to Henry (sorry I forgot your name), you guys managed to get more words and interaction out of me in 5 hours than my weekly game has in the past month.  You Guys Rock!

Thanks to everyone who helped put this thing together.


----------



## TogaMario (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pic format and size*

Sooo, how would you like your pictures formatted and sized? JPG alright or something else?


----------



## Templetroll (Feb 3, 2004)

Toras said:
			
		

> I too enjoyed game day, and I had a blast running Deadlands.
> By the way, I'd like to apologies for going way, way to far on the description of the chapel.
> That is what happens when you are designing a game and reading a Hellraiser book.  You borrow ideas and Clive Barker is freaking sick.
> The rest, I had fun, yet again.




Your description made me certain that the BBEG *had* to die and my character was willing to sacrifice anything, including her own unlife, to see that happen.  It was a learning experience and you can edit your work better in future for it.

You did a fine job at explaining the system, the setting and you accepted assistance from players on details well.  I had a fine time, I'm glad I was in your game.

The dinner before was lots of fun, BelenUmaria's game was a blast and I look forward to continuing that adventure next game day - 5 against 1000; sounds about even odds so long as no relatives of that neo-Neo show up!


----------



## Henry (Feb 4, 2004)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> Sooo, how would you like your pictures formatted and sized? JPG alright or something else?




JPG's cool, preferably 800 x 600 or smaller, so it doesn't make the forums look freaky. Bring 'em on, man!

BTW, If ANYONE knows who sat by me in the Feng Shui Game, please let me know - if you're reading this, please e-mail me! I was hopefully looking for their name and screen handle, as well as the name they gave the Magic Cop.

Also, Hopping Vampire, if you get a chance to e-mail me the name of your shopkeeper, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## TogaMario (Feb 4, 2004)

*Pics are coming*

Ack, Henry, I forgot to get my miniatures from your bag! But that's alright, I can run by and get them anytime whenever I come home next.

I'm prepin' the pics now, and they'll be your way soon!

P.S. Do tell Mrs. Henry that I'm really sorry.


----------



## Henry (Feb 4, 2004)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> Ack, Henry, I forgot to get my miniatures from your bag! But that's alright, I can run by and get them anytime whenever I come home next.




I have your mini's safe at my house - whenever you're in town, give me a call, or I can drop them by your house this weekend, either way.



> P.S. Do tell Mrs. Henry that I'm really sorry.




No worries, mate.


----------



## TogaMario (Feb 4, 2004)

*Pics ... from a horrible camera!*

Sorry I'm not the best picture taker in the world, nor is this digital camera the best  but here goes nothing.







Arcana Unearthed - Pielorhino (left), Cthulhu's Librarian (right)






Some more Arcana Unearthed - Speaks with Stone (Facing), the Back of NCSUCodemonkey's Head






An amazing show of marksmanship on the DM's part ... Rel, wow. The smaller sky-ship is the _Hermana del Dios_, the larger sky-ship, the _Bismarck_... guess who's getting sunk...






Rel himself!






Henry's game before it started. (Henry's the one standing and looking like he's about to do a Nazi Salute.) Seated are Speaks with Stone (center), and Ruined (right).






Had to do quite a bit of editing to get this one to come out. This is Toras' deadlands game. Clockwise around the table are: Toras (blue shirt), Cthulhu's Librarian, Spider, Templetroll, Clueless, and Shemeska.






Same for this one, not sure what's going on in it, people in the pic, speak up! (This is the only shot I can remember nothing about. )



As for the quality, sorry about that! One shot didn't turn out because it was really blurry. Can someone help me describe these (players and games)?


----------



## Henry (Feb 4, 2004)

I particularly enjoyed Rel's Sky-ships above. The Big one is the _Bismarck_, but what's the smaller one named?

Guess which one the PC's owned?


----------



## TogaMario (Feb 4, 2004)

I thought that was amazingly well done. I wish I had stayed around and watched that game more.


----------



## Belen (Feb 4, 2004)

I couldn't have done it without such a great group of players.  I am looking forward to running the sequel!


----------



## Rel (Feb 4, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> I particularly enjoyed Rel's Sky-ships above. The Big one is the _Bismarck_, but what's the smaller one named?
> 
> Guess which one the PC's owned?




The larger one was indeed the Bismarck, captained by Albrecht von Richthofen (father of you-know-who).  He went down with his ship in what was later termed a "Regrettable International Incident".  Painted as a rogue and a traitor, his son would grow up with a huge chip on his shoulder and strive to rise above the reputation of his father...  

The smaller ship was the _Hermana del Dios_ (Sister of God), captained by Carlotta Morales Sanchez: de-frocked Spanish nun turned pirate.  Her piloting skill and penchant for blasting Martians with her scattergun were matched only by her coy beauty.  Excellently played by Lola.

I'll see if I can get my photo-editing software installed today (I just got the camera for Christmas) and put up some of the pics that I took.


----------



## Rel (Feb 4, 2004)

Gang,

We've got an important decision to make and I need you to chime in quickly if you have strong opinions about this.  NCSU Code Monkey has informed me that there are only two potential openings for us to hold NCGDIV:

April 3 - Room 3118 (we've never used this room before but it is between the size of the Blue Room and Walnut Room.

May 8 - Blue Room.  This room is much smaller than the Walnut Room and will hold about 4 of the large size tables that we've been using.

My opinion at the moment is that we should shoot for the May 8th date and the smaller room.  The April date just seems too close and I have some doubts as to whether some of our more "far flung" attendees will be able to swing the trip again so soon.

The Blue Room is (IIRC) where we held NCGDII and, while a bit tight, I think it could accomodate us, paricularly if we get a bit creative about how we arrange the tables.

We need to make this decision very quickly because I want to let Code Monkey know something he can pass on by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Belen (Feb 4, 2004)

I think I'd prefer May 8th.  However, would it be possible to get more than one room?  Maybe two smalls rooms in case we have a really large turnout.


----------



## Henry (Feb 4, 2004)

Darn - exact opposite of what we need!

Actually, either date wouldn't be a problem for me, but May 8th just feels more right. Truth is, being in late spring / early summer, we will likely have a smaller turnout then than last time, especially if we don't have the partnership for that gameday. As long as it wasn't the last two weeks of May (10 year wedding anniversary, don't'cha know) then I'm fine. April, though a good date for me, just "feels" too close.


----------



## Clueless (Feb 4, 2004)

My vote is for May too - it might be a smaller room, but it's kinder to my school schedule, and any attempt to do a second SR game. (BTW Jon - thank you for that little gem that showed up in my email yesterday  Put a smile on my face, esp to see Hestaby described as sweeter than candy.)


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 5, 2004)

Put my vote in for the May date as well. Much as I'd like to have it tomorrow    I realize that I need to be mindful of everyone's schedule. The possibility of two smaller rooms might warrant a look.

And I'm glad you enjoyed that little bit, Clueless. I was inspired by a very fun time. And the dragon was very nice. Where would we have been without that extra brick of C4?


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 5, 2004)

May ....seems so far away    but I suppose it must be done.


----------



## Toras (Feb 5, 2004)

May 8, that is my vote.


----------



## ph34r (Feb 5, 2004)

May 8th sounds fine.


----------



## Rel (Feb 5, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> May 8th sounds fine.




Sounds like we have a winner.  May it is.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope I can make it down in May, but that's only 3 weekends before my wedding. Things will either be really calm, or insanely busy. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Belen (Feb 5, 2004)

Bring her along!  Christy and I were only three weekends away from our wedding at the last game day and it really helped to have some quality time off before the wedding.

Game day was a huge stress relief.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 5, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Bring her along! Christy and I were only three weekends away from our wedding at the last game day and it really helped to have some quality time off before the wedding.
> 
> Game day was a huge stress relief.



 I've thought of that. Laura has some close friends in Chapel Hill that she could hang with for the day while I gamed. Unfortunatly she's not a gamer, no matter how hard I try to convert her. I guess I can't have EVERYTHING I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We'll see as the time gets closer, and signups start happening.


----------



## Old One (Feb 5, 2004)

*Hmmm...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Sounds like we have a winner.  May it is.




I feel a business trip to Charlotte coming up in May...via RTP !

~ Old One


----------



## Belen (Feb 5, 2004)

> I've thought of that. Laura has some close friends in Chapel Hill that she could hang with for the day while I gamed. Unfortunatly she's not a gamer, no matter how hard I try to convert her. I guess I can't have EVERYTHING I want.
> 
> We'll see as the time gets closer, and signups start happening.




Heck, Christy thought is was evil when we met.  Luckily, she has an open mind.  Maybe you should have a female gamer talk to her about it.  Women relate to the game in different ways.  I hooked Christy by talking about story, characters, and how it let you study  points about your personality by heightening it in character.

I am sure that Christy would love to talk with her.


----------



## Rel (Feb 5, 2004)

Old One said:
			
		

> I feel a business trip to Charlotte coming up in May...via RTP !
> 
> ~ Old One




Please be warned, Old One that if you come, I WILL force you to run a game and I WILL force my way into it.   

And, btw, I never got that e-mail you said you were sending in your Story Hour thread.  If you sent it I may have some sort of e-mail problem.  So let me know.


----------



## Old One (Feb 5, 2004)

*Hah!*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Please be warned, Old One that if you come, I WILL force you to run a game and I WILL force my way into it.
> 
> And, btw, I never got that e-mail you said you were sending in your Story Hour thread.  If you sent it I may have some sort of e-mail problem.  So let me know.




Rel,

I will see what I can work out...I was planning on visiting Charlotte in early May, so this might mesh pretty well !

As far as the e-mail, I wanted to see if you had any of the Faded Glory stuff of either the old website or from the postings on the old, old EN World boards.  I lost some files to a computer hiccup, including the "Tour of Faded Glory", detailing the West-to-East, North-to-South tour of the various geographic areas.

Of course, I had no hard copy or back up, so if you have those and can shoot me a copy, that would be awesome!

~ Old One


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 5, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Heck, Christy thought is was evil when we met. Luckily, she has an open mind. Maybe you should have a female gamer talk to her about it. Women relate to the game in different ways. I hooked Christy by talking about story, characters, and how it let you study points about your personality by heightening it in character.



 Oh, you think I haven't tried? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, a good number of our friends here in C'ville are my gaming group and their significant others. There are a few female gamers that have tried to convince her, and we have even played a few different games and systems to try to bring her around (D&D, Buffy, GURPS), but she doesn't go for the game mechanics part. She has no problem coming up with shared stories (we do that fairly often on car trips), she just doesn't like the rules quantification of things. It's not that she doesn't want to play, she just doesn't like it when she has tried. But she doesn't really like most games in general, aside from word games and trivia games. Abstract game mechanics drive her nuts. And all this from an English/Biology major who used to work for Tor Books... Actually, when it comes right down to it, she's not much of an SF or Fantasy reader, and I think thats what pushes it over the edge. But she encourages me to play, and watches sometimes. I'm hoping that one day she'll just say "OK, I want to play this time"


----------



## Belen (Feb 5, 2004)

There is always hope.

Hey...maybe a more modern spy-time drama would work.


----------



## Rel (Feb 5, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> There is always hope.
> 
> Hey...maybe a more modern spy-time drama would work.




James Bond/Mata-Hari LARP!


----------



## Henry (Feb 5, 2004)

Or Spycraft. 

But then, I'm getting ahead of myself.

My wife loves it when I game, encourages me even when it's last-minute, but can't stand it herself. She just doesn't see the appeal. So you aren't alone. I hope we get to see you, CL, and either way, congratulations! 

Belen, if you and Christy were that close, then you must be getting married in two weeks, correct? Congrats also to both you and her, and I hope it goes well! (Hopefully, no feuding in-laws or heavy-drinking relatives will rear their heads! )


----------



## Riggs (Feb 6, 2004)

*Weddings*



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> Belen, if you and Christy were that close, then you must be getting married in two weeks, correct? Congrats also to both you and her, and I hope it goes well! (Hopefully, no feuding in-laws or heavy-drinking relatives will rear their heads! )




Hey, congrats to B'U. and Christy and C.L. and his wife-to-be!

I am lucky enough to have a sympathetic wife when it comes to gaming.  Helps that she's friends with Rel's, Speaks', Raven's and Cathal's wives too.

_Disclaimer: That is one each, not a harem for Cathal there   _


----------



## Belen (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes we are!  The wedding will be Feb. 21.  I do not think we need to worry about alcohol much.  Neither of us drink, so we're having a dry wedding.

I just got my ring yesterday too.  It is decorated with Anglo-Saxon runes.  It looks awesome!    

Thanks for the congrats!

Dave


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 6, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Yes we are! The wedding will be Feb. 21. I do not think we need to worry about alcohol much. Neither of us drink, so we're having a dry wedding.
> 
> I just got my ring yesterday too.  It is decorated with Anglo-Saxon runes.  It looks awesome!



 Best of luck to you both!
 I haven't started looking for rings, but it's on the "to-be-done-soon" list. Can I ask where you got yours, and is there a picture of it somewhere? I haven't decided what I want on mine, but I'm leaning towards some sort of celtic knotwork, in silver.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 6, 2004)

Riggs said:
			
		

> Hey, congrats to B'U. and Christy and C.L. and his wife-to-be!



 Thanks!


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes -- congratulations to the soon-to-be-newlyweds!  I got married last May and am loving it.

Daniel


----------



## Belen (Feb 6, 2004)

You should go with white gold unless you want to spend a lot of time getting rid of tarnish.

I got my rings at Joseph Lauren Jeweler's in Durham NC.  The people there are so great.  I basically went in and mentioned my budget and they met it with flying colors.  (I had her ring made).

Christy's ring: Round cut diamond solitair (engagement).  Sapphire and diamond (one on each side) for the wedding band.  The wedding bands surrouds the solitaire of the engagement ring, so it looks like one ring.

My Ring: We had it specially carved.  We found the runes online as a Microsoft word font.  I typed a message in English and it translated into runes.

I can have Christy e-mail you think fonts link if you like.

Dave


----------



## Toras (Feb 13, 2004)

Just so you guys know, May 8 takes place during exams for the University.  I felt I should tell you this, as it may impact things.


----------



## Rel (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for that info, Toras.

I've got a bit of info regarding the next NC Game Day.  I'm not quite ready to start a new thread for advertising it yet, but I figured I'd share some of the particulars about the space we're going to be in and our involvement with Trinocon and Gamer:

Following on the great success of NC Game Day III, we are going to again have a partnership with those other groups for NCGDIV.  I wanted to be right up front in talking about the fact that our plans previously were to only hook up with these other groups once a year.  But it now appears that they will be able to participate on a somewhat more frequent basis than previously thought.

From my perspective, the involvement of Trinocon and Gamer in NCGDIII was a tremendous asset.  I know that a good number of ENWorld folks participated in some of the board games they offered, especially those who found themselves at loose ends during some portion of the day due to a cancelled game or a game wrapping up early and so forth.  I don't know whether any of you entered the dark recesses of the LAN gaming room but it looked like there was much fun to be had there as well.

The availability of snacks and drinks nearby without having to go all the way down to the first floor was also very handy.  The auction/drawing thing was neat and I know that a lot of ENWorlders walked away with prizes there.  And, perhaps most of all, there were lots of nice new folks for us to meet and game with who share in our common interest in gaming.  With all of that to the good, when Neal asked me about doing something similar for NCGDIV, my gut response was an enthusiastic "YES!"

However, I want to be clear on one thing:  You folks did not elect me to the position of "Grand High Poobah of NC Game Days".  I kind of fell backwards into being the "lead organizer" of this event when I first said, "We NC ENWorlders should have a game day like those Boston and Chicago guys." and folks responded with "Yeah!  So when are you setting that up, Rel?" My point here is that I am only too happy to continue my role in helping to organize the NC Game Days.  But I'm not a dictator.

A few people expressed reservations about getting involved with these other groups when the idea was initially put forward.  As it happens, I did not overhear a single negative thing about having Trinocon and Gamer there, nor has anyone said anything specifically to me about it being a bad experience.  But if you do have such feelings, I'd like to know about it.  So either post it here or send me an e-mail.

With that business out of the way, let me give a few specifics about NCGDIV:

We are definately going with May 8 and our time frame will be approximately the same (9 am to 8 pm) in terms of the gaming.  I'd still like to do a dinner on the night before and a post game meal of some sort as well since I enjoy having occasional conversations with you folks that don't involve me saying, "Roll initiative."

We'll be in the Talley Student Center as usual but the space we occupy will be a bit different.  We have secured a room on the 3rd floor that is reputedly somewhere between the Walnut Room and the Blue Room in size.  Additionally, Trinocon will be using some of the same rooms they were in last time (Blue, Brown and Green) but we've agreed to kind of cohabit between whatever room they set up as their RP room (the Blue room I think).  What this means is that we're sort of considering our 3rd floor room and the Blue room to be common roleplaying space for both groups and the games can be placed wherever there is space for them.

I'd like for us to use the page that Neal has set up as the sign up area for NCGDIV (that address again is http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/ ).  There are two good reasons for this.

1) It gives you guys greater control and quicker access to signing up to run or play in various games.  It means that you are no longer dependant on Henry or me checking the thread, accurately determining what games people want to sign up for and correctly adding them to the schedule.  I think this will alleviate some confusion and cut down on errors that inevitably crept into our previous method.

2) It encourages crossover between the Trinocon gamers and the ENWorld gamers.  Recall how we had a fair number of folks who were without a game for some portion of the day?  Well we're hoping that by having more open access between both groups that there will be plenty of interesting RPG games for everyone.  According to Neal, there are a great many folks in Trinocon who are heartily interested in running games and I'd like to see the largest possible pool of games for everyone to choose from.

There will still be a thread here at ENWorld for purposes of advertising the event and obviously you can discuss anything related to it here.  I just want to try and keep the scheduling part at the NC Game Day website because that's what it is designed for and it does that job very well from what I can see.

My thinking right now is that I'll start a thread about it somewhere around the first week of March, giving us a solid two months to get things organized.  Hopefully this will cut down on us needing to bump the thread every day to keep it visible.

That's all I've got for now.  Again, if you have comments or concerns about any of this, please feel free to give them here or e-mail me.  I'm really thrilled about how well all the Game Days up to this point have gone and I think that NCGDIV will be even better.  Until then, good gaming!


----------



## Henry (Feb 13, 2004)

You're my favorite kind of dictator, Rel - the one who's willing to abdicate at a moment's notice. 

I have nothing to complain about in any of your report, myself. Neal, Trinocon, et. al. are some great folks, and I'm hoping more of them will join us for the after-dinner next time.

I just hope the finals that week will not screw anything up...


----------



## Megatron (Feb 18, 2004)

I would like to come.
A few quetions:
About how many people will be there?
What supplies would I need to bring?
How much does it cost?


----------



## Rel (Feb 18, 2004)

Megatron said:
			
		

> I would like to come.
> A few quetions:
> About how many people will be there?
> What supplies would I need to bring?
> How much does it cost?




We'd love to have you, Megatron.  In answer to your questions:

From ENWorld alone, we tend to draw around 25-30 folks.  I think the headcount including Trinocon was probably more like 70 or so, maybe more.
You only need to bring the supplies necessary to run or play in whatever games you sign up for.
You can attend for the one-time, low, low price of $0.  Plus whatever you care to spend on food of course.


----------



## ph34r (Feb 18, 2004)

The involvement of the Trinocon folks at NCGD3 was great so I see no reason to prevent them from participating in the future game days.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 18, 2004)

Sure, I think teaming up with Trinocon turned out great. If they want to team up again, I say go for it.


----------



## Jeph (Feb 18, 2004)

Sounds like a plan! Shall I mark the calendar then? 

I'd like to try something new at the next GD. Something I've never done before. Run a game where we start with no foundation. The first thing we do at the table is toss around ideas for a setting and thenes. Then we talk about characters, and what would be cool to play. After we have characters in mind, we create a system. And only then do we play.

Or maybe I'll have some other kooky idea by the time May rolls around. 
--Jeff


----------



## Henry (Feb 18, 2004)

Jeph said:
			
		

> I'd like to try something new at the next GD. Something I've never done before. Run a game where we start with no foundation.




Just a suggestion -- how about setting the game rules in a round-table discussion thread here on the boards, so that you don't get bogged down at the table? At the game, you're liable to wind up falling back to either d20 or Rock-Paper-Scissors to get things moving. 

I'm going to reserve my thoughts on running games until early March; too many things running around in my brain between now and then.


----------



## Speaks With Stone (Feb 18, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> I'm going to reserve my thoughts on running games until early March; too many things running around in my brain between now and then.




Ditto.

Expect the NCGDIV thread to go up in about three weeks.

EDIT:  Hehe.  This is actually Rel posting.  I'm just over at Speaks' house right now.


----------



## Henry (Feb 18, 2004)

Quittit, man! You're screwin' with my MIND! 

And there ain't much left, after that Janet Jackson thing!


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 18, 2004)

Trinocon's involvement was a positive IMO. I certainly saw no obvious detriments.

You have my support for this arrangement.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 18, 2004)

Jeph said:
			
		

> I'd like to try something new at the next GD. Something I've never done before. Run a game where we start with no foundation. The first thing we do at the table is toss around ideas for a setting and thenes. Then we talk about characters, and what would be cool to play. After we have characters in mind, we create a system. And only then do we play.



  This would work great with one of the totally generic game systems that are out there, like FUDGE, SHERPA, or Risus. Simple, streamlined rules that can accomodate any genre or setting.


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 18, 2004)

Congrats to all the people getting married....love must be in the air, huh?

PS cant wait for the next game day


----------



## Jeph (Feb 18, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> This would work great with one of the totally generic game systems that are out there, like FUDGE, SHERPA, or Risus. Simple, streamlined rules that can accomodate any genre or setting.




That's definitely a possiblity. If I go that route, I'd probably use RISUS, as it's more customisable than the others (IMHO etc). I'll have to give it a think...

--Jeff


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 18, 2004)

Jeph said:
			
		

> If I go that route, I'd probably use RISUS, as it's more customisable than the others (IMHO etc).



 Yes, Risus seems to be the easiest to use in a time frame like you are talking about. A friend of mine has been talking about it for a few months, but we haven't tried it yet. It seems designed to work for short, spur of the moment games.


----------



## johnlapoint (Feb 19, 2004)

*Anthropomorphic RPG at Game Day*

If I ran an anthropomorphic RPG I designed myself at the next game day in Raleigh, would anyone be interested in playing it?
John


----------



## Megatron (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd like to see a traditional fantasy game of D&D, third, maybe 3.5 edition. I'd also like to play 2nd edition, since I have the books but have never played it. Then again, everyone loves a good game of Call of Cthulhu...

Oh, I can design a flyer PDF if you would like, and put them up in my local game store.


----------



## Morgenes (Feb 19, 2004)

Megatron said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a traditional fantasy game of D&D, third, maybe 3.5 edition. I'd also like to play 2nd edition, since I have the books but have never played it. Then again, everyone loves a good game of Call of Cthulhu...





Megatron,

   All good suggestions.  I personally am a huge COC fan, I'd love to see it run.  I also know that the RPGA is planning on running Living Greyhawk (fantasy world, D&D 3.5), and possibly several other worlds which might satisfy what you're looking for.



			
				Megatron said:
			
		

> Oh, I can design a flyer PDF if you would like, and put them up in my local game store.




Thanks for the offer!  That would be great.  We already have a flyer up on the NC Game Day site for NCGD3.  If you want to use that as a basis, feel free, but please make sure it includes the pertinent info (where, when, why, etc...)  If you'll send it on to me I'll make sure it goes up on the NC Game Day site.

http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/advertiseForUs.php

Thanks and see you all soon!

Morg


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 20, 2004)

Megatron said:
			
		

> Then again, everyone loves a good game of Call of Cthulhu...



 I'd LOVE to play in a CoC game! There was supposed to be one last gameday, but the GM wasn't able to make it. Hopefully, we'll see one next time.


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 20, 2004)

I would third Cthulu.....


...........does anyone here like the D20 version of it?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 20, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> I would third Cthulu.....
> 
> 
> ...........does anyone here like the D20 version of it?



 Sure, I thought it was a very good translation of COC BRP to the d20 system. I'd certainly play if a game was happening. I've run a few d20 Cthulhu games myself, and was very happy (from the GM perspective). I wouldn't say they were "successful" games as far as the players were concerned, but everyone had fun. I'd attribute their poor performance mostly to the fact that the people I was running the game for were pretty clueless to what CoC was all about, they just wanted to play a horror game and it looked good to them.


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 20, 2004)

Well.....maybe     someone     will run a game of it  then


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 20, 2004)

LGodamus said:
			
		

> Well.....maybe     someone     will run a game of it  then



  I hope that if someone does, they might consider holding a spot for me in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or maybe I could run a game. Let me think on that. It's been a while.


----------



## LGodamus (Feb 20, 2004)

either way that person holds you a spot   or you hold that person a spot....it all works well.


----------



## Morgenes (Feb 20, 2004)

*Gallery on Webpage*

Hey guys, incase you're not on the ncgameday email list (or haven't looked at the site), we've added a photo gallery to the site so that we can keep pictures of game days for posterity's sake.  I've already posted up Rel's pictures, so go check them out if you haven't already!

http://ncgameday.dhorizon.org/gallery

If you have pictures you want included, mail them to me and I'll make sure they get posted.


----------



## Megatron (Feb 20, 2004)

I have the CoC d20 book, so I _could_ run a game if I had too, but I would much prefer playing, since I'm always DM around here.


----------



## Rel (Mar 11, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I wanted to give this thread a quick bump so that any of you with e-mail notification turned on would see this message.  NCGDIV is in the planning stages and you can find a link to the ENWorld thread in my sig.  Hope to see you all there.


----------



## MusedFable (Mar 22, 2004)

*A bit off topic*

Well I happen to be moving to NC from Wisconsin and an tips on anything would be fantastic.  I hope to be at the gamesday with my wife.  I posted here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=81340  but wanted to make sure you saw it.


----------



## Rel (Mar 22, 2004)

MusedFable said:
			
		

> Well I happen to be moving to NC from Wisconsin and an tips on anything would be fantastic.  I hope to be at the gamesday with my wife.  I posted here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=81340  but wanted to make sure you saw it.




Welcome to North Carolina, MusedFable.  I read the post that you linked above.  I was born and live in the Raleigh area and I love it here.  But I've got nothing bad to say about Charlotte either.  Raleigh is much more convenient to the beach and the NC Game Days are held in Raleigh so there's two things to recommend it over Charlotte.  We've also got plenty of Blockbusters and Barnes and Noble's here too.

Once you think you're certain you'll be around for NCGDIV, check out the link in my sig (the bottom one, though if you want to read my Story Hour, my feelings won't be hurt).  That will give you the info you need and another link to the official NC Game Day website.

Look forward to meeting you.


----------

